# City of the Spider Queen



## HolyMan (Aug 24, 2010)

by James Wyatt

Starting the IC so we can get into character and perhaps get some finishing touches done on characters.

Wil be using the first couple posts for misc stuff, like houserules, NPCs, having the group post up a standard marching order so I don't need to ask everytime, and experience links and rewards.

O k after I get this up we can start some RPing and then head off to another adventure.

HM

*LINKS:*
http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/287040-city-spider-queen-mini-campaign.html - OOC
http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/288211-heroes-who-will-brave-city-spider-queen.html - RG


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 24, 2010)

placeholder1 probably XP and treasure

[sblock=Treasure]
 Gems  - from Roper [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 24, 2010)

placeholder2 NPCs, places explored, houserules misc.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 24, 2010)

*Part 1: Spinning the Web*



> _You have received an urgent summons to the hall of Lord Randal Morn, ruler of Daggerdale. Randal Morn has governed the war-torn dale for more than four years now. Under his wise guidance, much of the damage done by the decades-long Zhent occupation has been repaired, and the folk of Daggerdale have begun to prosper again. The heroic story of Randal Morn's resistance against the Zhents and the restoration of his throne is widely known throughout the Dalelands._
> 
> _The Lord of Daggerdale does not stand on ceremony, and he personally greets you at the doors of his hall. Leading you to a comfortable study lined with bookshelves, he calls for refreshments. "I thank you for coming so quickly," he begins. "I'd heard your company was passing through the area, and you have a reputation as courageous problem-solvers. Well, I think I have a problem that needs solving._
> 
> ...




[sblock=OOC] Thread is all yours. [/sblock]


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Aug 25, 2010)

Reynard Foucault, an unkempt man looking tired and worn beyond his years, speaks first.

"The drow are a cruel and warlike people, to be sure," says Reynard,"but there must have been some direct cause for the attacks. They are too proud a race to choose such defenseless prey for sport. Have they taken anything of value?"

Without waiting for a response, he produces a thin tome bound in silver plates from his pack and begins paging through it absently.


----------



## jkason (Aug 25, 2010)

*Talhia Shen, human beguiler*

Talhia sits back comfortably in her chair, showing just enough interest in their potential client so as not to seem rude. Of course, she can't help but sigh as her companion begins his research before the interview's even over.

"Master Foucault's excited as always to get right to work," she says with nonchalance. "But don't worry, he's quite the multi-tasker. I assure you he--and all of us--are paying fierce attention. So, as he was asking, about valuables?"

Talhia picks up her drink, leans back and sips it casually as she listens to the response.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 25, 2010)

[sblock=huh?] Not going to use pink for Talhia?  [/sblock]

"That's truly the reason in sending for you," Lord Morn says. "It is reported fifteen to twenty dead, _no captives were taken _and very little looting. It seems the were bent on mindless slaughter and destruction. Very odd for drow."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 25, 2010)

*Platinus, Human Druid*

The lanky druid wanders about the receiving chamber, absently scratching  at his platinum blond beard. He pauses at a painting of a landscape,  gazing more closely at the cracks in the paint than the actual picture. "The  nest of the spider will stir from time to time as the next brood is  hatched. Only cleansing fire can make them retreat once their path has  been chosen." When he raises his bushy blond eyebrows, they  almost reach the thicket of his hairline. He steps awkwardly around an  end table that he obviously thought wasn't quite real.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 25, 2010)

*Morrolan - Dragon Disciple*

Morrolan's hulking presence is standing around looking grim.  He stands relaxed but maintains the usual impression that he stands ready for action with his familiar pseudodragon companion, Fafnir, perched on his shoulder. 

Since Fafnir joined him, all too often the big man has been lost in private conversations with the tiny dragon within his mind. Often what comes out aloud is only part of it as in his case, "Troubles and violence are everywhere."

_<<OOC: Oops.  I haven't finished my sheet since I was waiting on that Bashing answer.  I also forgot about a sheet for Fafnir.  I will get working on them ASAP. >>_
*_______________________________

*




Morrolan Character Sheet


----------



## jkason (Aug 25, 2010)

*Talhia Shen, human beguiler*

[sblock=huh?] 







HolyMan said:


> Not going to use pink for Talhia?




Bah! She's a seasoned beguiler who happens to be a woman, not a tween girly-girl.  [/sblock]



Vertexx69 said:


> "The  nest of the spider will stir from time to time as the next brood is  hatched. Only cleansing fire can make them retreat once their path has  been chosen." When he raises his bushy blond eyebrows, they  almost reach the thicket of his hairline. He steps awkwardly around an  end table that he obviously thought wasn't quite real.




Talhia turns to Platinus, her head cocked to one side as she puzzles out his metaphor. She mutters to Reynard under her breath "Do Drow breed in cycles?" 

Then she turns back to Lord Morn. "You're right. It seems odd not to at least take advantage of the valuables of their victims," the young woman says, frowning slightly. "We should talk to witnesses. They may remember more details than are filtering to you through channels. Anything we can find that might point to a motive behind the raids other than an entire clan of Drow falling into bloodthirsty insanity will also point to a plan of attack."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 25, 2010)

*Platinus, Human Druid*

Platinus scoots another low table out of the way with his foot as he walks over to the young beguiler in a now strait line. "For all things there is a season my lovely friend. The blood of the war-like races of men tends to boil with dreams of conquest from time to time. The drow worship the spider that dwells in the bottomless pit, and kill for pleasure. Rabid dogs that need to be put down for the good of all others."


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Aug 26, 2010)

"There's certainly a season for putting down rabid dogs, as well, although I'll leave the details of that in your capable claws," says Reynard. "Lord Morn, to what extent would you propose we strangers in your land pursue this issue? Would you task us with an investigation, or something more perilous?"


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 26, 2010)

"I wish nothing more than for these raids to stop." he answers with sincerity.

"As no trouble has ever surfaced from the Dordrien Crypts before, I'm not sure what you will find. But rumor has it they are haunted, but as I said no trouble has come from there before so I have never looked into the rumors."


----------



## jkason (Aug 26, 2010)

*Talhia Shen, human beguiler*

"I think we should start with the settlements. If we can find a pattern and ambush them aboveground, I much prefer that to going down in the dank and muck after them." Talhia offers.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 26, 2010)

Morrolan remarks to Fafnir, _yes, we should root them out lock, stock, and barrel. Been awhile since I tangled with their ilk. But, curious, everyone seems so eager to help and no one has yet asked about payment.  Shall I?  Hmmm, have you noticed anything suspicious in the Lord's comments?  I wonder if he is telling us the whole truth or not._

Fafnir just purrs in agreement to Morrolan's intentions. The big man clears his throat, "Milord, perchance are we expected to cover our own expenses for our troubles?"

_<<OOC: Sense Motive Checks Please.  Morrolan +14; Fafnir +12 >>_
*_______________________________

*



Morrolan Character Sheet & Fafnir the Pseudodragon


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 27, 2010)

*Dargun - Dwarvan Monk*

Dargun is not very good in social situation and is currently trying to decide what to do with his hands, while looking like he is listening attentively. In fact he has to stop himself from starting to clean his fingernail with his dagger a couple of time. In the end he gets impatient with all the talk and says "Well wi won't find't answer here. lets go look at't ruin."


----------



## Malachei (Aug 28, 2010)

When Aden had entered the room, he had paused to let the others choose their seats first, while he unerringly aimed for a corner to the right of the door. Without removing his weathered cloak or setting down his gear, the lean man stood there, in the shadow, waiting, as the Lord spoke. 

Only when a silence sets in after the Dwarf spoke, he slowly and very carefully lowers his lutecase to the ground. But he does not speak.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2010)

Lord Morn looks stricken by the question when Morrolan asks.

"No, no I still have few friends at the Temple of Tyr here, I will see to some of the healing your group might need once you return. I can also have you some mounts, porters, and a room for each of you at The White Rooster if you wish. 

I do hope you can start right away maybe even scout out the area today, but I understand if you would want to spend the night in a real bed and be better prepared in the morning." He says taking another drink from his goblet.

"I'm sorry Mistress Talhia, but there were no witness to the attacks, just divination magic and the local milita's findings. And there are far to many settlements to set an ambush at any of those sites. You could at the main entrance to the crypts but I couldn't tell you that they come and go that way." he says in responds to her statement.

[sblock=OOC] Sense Motive = He seems sincere in his requests and seems to be just a ruler trying to do the best for his people. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 29, 2010)

*Talhia Shen, human beguiler*

Talhia takes a small piece of copper wire from a pouch at her waist, twisting it around her index finger absently as she listens. She leans an elbow on her chair arm, putting her chin in her palm as if considering a moment. Her mouth partially obscured, she seems to be pondering a few things under her breath.

[sblock=Spot 32]Talhia's using her Conceal Spellcasting skill trick to hide the fact she's casting message. Must beat the SoH check in order to recognize the casting: 

Sleight of Hand (Conceal Spellcasting) (1d20+18=32)[/sblock]

[sblock=whispered message to party]"Seems low in price, but he's said nothing about any loot we find, which could be significant. And it hardly does to have ravenous Drow on the loose. I say we do it. Opposition?"[/sblock]


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Aug 29, 2010)

"You mentioned a local militia stationed in the area," says Renard. "Would their leadership be available to answer a few questions for us? Whom may we contact?"

Under his breath, he whispers a reply to Talhia's message. "My curiosity is piqued."


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 30, 2010)

Morrolan remarks to Fafnir, _little friend please start passing messages between myself and the others._ The Pseudodragon complies with his master's wishes as the tiny dragon likes pretty baubles and his lordship has yet to mention payment.

Morrolan replies through the telepathic channel, "Both Fafnir and I detect no hints of falseness or deceit from his lordship. Yet, I heard no mention of payment at all.  Room, board, and mounts, should we need them, are expenses and the cost of completing the task. And any loot we do find is ours without even negotiating.  The real question is, are we doing the work for free or for a reward?  I don't think we have any intention of declining the man's request, but some diplomatic negotiations would certainly be in order.  I do believe, Talhia, that would best be done by you. I am not some much interested in gold but the masterwork quality weapons we could obtain from his lordship's weaponsmiths.  But of course Fafnir would like a gem or two, but that's dragons for you, even tiny ones."  Morrolan gives the familiar a friendly pat showing that he is really just teasing the creature.

_<<OOC: Fafnir can speak telepathically to everyone, so no need to be rude or resort to trickery. >>_
*_______________________________

*




Morrolan Character Sheet & Fafnir the Pseudodragon


----------



## Malachei (Aug 30, 2010)

Aden stands in the corner, puts his weight on one leg, and slowly leans against the wall. Carefully, he opens a small leather pouch, and produces a small pipe, which he starts to stuff. When finished, he pulls out a tiny twig, and walks over to the nearest candle, where he lights it. On his way back to his position in the corner, you can see he's limping slightly.


----------



## jkason (Aug 30, 2010)

*Talhia Shen, human beguiler*



perrinmiller said:


> Morrolan replies through the telepathic channel, "Both Fafnir and I detect no hints of falseness or deceit from his lordship. Yet, I heard no mention of payment at all.  Room, board, and mounts, should we need them, are expenses and the cost of completing the task. And any loot we do find is ours without even negotiating.  The real question is, are we doing the work for free or for a reward?  I don't think we have any intention of declining the man's request, but some diplomatic negotiations would certainly be in order.  I do believe, Talhia, that would best be done by you. I am not some much interested in gold but the masterwork quality weapons we could obtain from his lordship's weaponsmiths.  But of course Fafnir would like a gem or two, but that's dragons for you, even tiny ones."  Morrolan gives the familiar a friendly pat showing that he is really just teasing the creature.
> 
> _<<OOC: Fafnir can speak telepathically to everyone, so no need to be rude or resort to trickery. >>_
> 
> ...


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 31, 2010)

*Platinus, Human Druid*

The druid seems completely oblivious to the material concerns of the group. He is much more interested in the wood of the central table along with how its legs have been attached, and discerning what type of animal a given chair seat was skinned off of. He is so focused that he almost misses the gunner slinking into the meeting late. "Aden come see the leather of this chair. It is so smooth yet spongy. The beast it was taken from must have been truly blessed by the gods. You know, before it was killed and turned into furniture..."


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 31, 2010)

When no-one seems interested in getting started, Dargun starts to get bored again. His hand is just reaching for his dagger when he is shocked by a mental communication from Morrolan. Dargun may be a bit uncouth but he is not stupid. So not only does he manage to keep a straight face but also avoids looking at either Morrolan or the pseudo dragon as he thinks his answer _As' already been paid. So as' in anyways._


----------



## Malachei (Sep 1, 2010)

For a moment, there is no reaction from Aden, then he pushes back his cloak and Lai, the black cat, is seen. "Come, darling, sit on the chair, it is much cozier there for you...", he whispers. The cat seems hesitant at first, but then jumps on the leather chair, taking in her surroundings and staring at Platinus next to her, then at the Lord, all the while uneasily eyeing Fafnir.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 1, 2010)

Morrolan asks specifically, "Milord, mighty we might be and with good weaponry, there is a need for some versatility in an endeavor of this sort. I would like to see if your master weaponsmith can fulfill a special request or two as part of our services."

_<<OOC: Just a quick post before I leave. >>_
*_______________________________

*



Morrolan Character Sheet & Fafnir the Pseudodragon


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 1, 2010)

"But of course on your triumphant return, I will put whatever craftsmen you need at your disposal. Are you then ready to leave and scout out the crypts?" he asks watching the druid and unseen seers inspection of his furniture.

[sblock=OOC] NP perrinmiller Have a great time. [/sblock]


----------



## Malachei (Sep 2, 2010)

Lai, the black cat looks at the Lord who watches her. When their gazes meet, she bares her teeth and then yawns extensively. 

Aden, meanwhile, has stayed in the corner. As the Lord suggests inspecting the crime site, Aden exhales slowly and audibly and grabs his black lutecase again, as if in leaving. He takes two steps in the direction of the door, then turns to wait for the others.


----------



## jkason (Sep 2, 2010)

*Talhia Shen, human beguiler*



HolyMan said:


> "But of course on your triumphant return, I will put whatever craftsmen you need at your disposal. Are you then ready to leave and scout out the crypts?" he asks watching the druid and unseen seers inspection of his furniture.






Malachei said:


> As the Lord suggests inspecting the crime site, Aden exhales slowly and audibly and grabs his black lutecase again, as if in leaving. He takes two steps in the direction of the door, then turns to wait for the others.




Talhia stands, casually smoothing out her garments as she does so.

"If there's no other information to be had here, then, yes, I'd say the next step is getting closer to a raid site, and working our way to the crypts."


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 2, 2010)

Seeing that Aden is ready to leave, Dargun leaps out of his chair and joins him. Hoping that their actions will get the others moving.


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Sep 2, 2010)

Renard places a bookmark in his book and stows it away. "I believe we have enough information to begin a preliminary investigation. Lord Morn, are you certain there's no one in the area you might recommend as a contact to begin our research into the attacks?"


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 2, 2010)

"No, and I am sorry for that. Our divinations have led us to be certain the drow came from the crypts. But I don't know what you will find there." Lord Morn says rising to see you all to your mounts.

"If I didn't have so much to do here I would have gotten a few friends together myself, and investigated." he sighs once outside. Everyone can tell by his voice that he would rather be braving dark crypts with the drow and possibliy the dead than staying behind.

"May the gods watch over you all, and see you return." he says by way of farewell.

[sblock=OOC] Ok a riding off post from everyone to let me know you are ready (accept from perrinmiller I know he is ready ), and we will see to the meat of this adventure. [/sblock]


----------



## Malachei (Sep 2, 2010)

As Aden slowly walks to the mounts, dragging his leg occasionally, a slight mumble, little more than a short grumble, can be overheard. Just before the door closes, Lai leaps through and rushes to shelter underneath Aden's cloak. Both man and cat take in the cool night's air.


----------



## jkason (Sep 2, 2010)

*Talhia Shen, human beguiler*

Talhia bows her head to Lord Morn, smiling sweetly. 

"We'll be sure to tell you all about it on our return," she says with apparent confidences. Then she turns to leave with the others.

((OOC: riding out...))


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 2, 2010)

*Platinus, Human Druid*

The druid basks in the sun as the group steps back outside. "The tennants of the undead not withstanding, if we find that undead are involved it might to have a couple augment crystals of truedeath commisioned from your crafters for the others." 

Platinus places a few of his items on the ground in front of him and morphs into his large dinosuar form. He give a throaty call, and Slash comes running over from the stables to join him. He picks up the items from the ground, reattaching them in their proper places, his shield floating out before him. He holds out a small, metallic glob and closes his eyes. It swirls out into a set of topaz yellow crystals that float out into the configuration of a suit of armor hovering just over the surface of his platinum hide. *"We'll let you know what we find."* His voice is now much deeper and he croaks as he speaks with the vocal cords of the dinosaur.


----------



## Malachei (Sep 3, 2010)

Lai still screams and runs for cover everytime Platinus shifts form, and Aden quickly picks her up and gently slides her into his bag.


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Sep 3, 2010)

Renard puts on his wide-brimmed traveling hat and, clutching a symbol of the wayfaring god Shaundakul, quietly takes his place among his companions.

Just out of Lord Morn's earshot, he remarks...
[sblock=Knowledge roll]Throughout this scene, Renard was reading about the drow who live nearby in his Tome of Worldly Knowledge. This grants him a +5 on his Knowledge (Dungeoneering) check, for a total of 1d20+28=36. HM, please have Renard say something suitably alarming and ominous about the drow to start our adventure. I am your exposition mouthpiece. [/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 3, 2010)

Slash looks over as the screaming familiar disappears into the casters pack, then back to Platinus. In deep gravelly draconic she states quite matter of factly. *"Ir kear si geou catch batobot scivarning moxt snack, vur coita bleeting ivah geou qe japaqed ihk bensvelk."* The sotny cast to her thick hide rolling smoothly over her braided muscles. The platinum form of the druid bucks with very disturbing laughter. *"Coi ornla ouith Aden mobi vi jennu deal sjek wux tira though."*

OOC - if your character speaks Draconic, and you know where the translator is, feel free to eavesdrop. I'm just ammusing myself before we officially take off.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 4, 2010)

Durgun, accompanies the others to the mounts, thankful that the incessant yapping is over and that they are finally going to get some action. He is pleased to see that Lord Morn has taken his size and weight into account and provided him with a mule. The  trouble is that the mule will slow the the others down and he can walk faster. After pondering for a few minutes, he decides that they are not really in that much of a rush, so he climbs on the mule and says "Ready when you ist."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 4, 2010)

The party follows the road south from Dagger Falls into the low lands of the Dagger Hills. On the trip Renard explains everything the group needs to know about combating drow. (see below)

The party finds the trail that will lead them to the cyrpts and then continue on quite and alert for the last two miles of their journey.



> _Before you, the trail winds past a low, rounded hill dotted with jutting boulders and dense briar patches. Sere grasses crown barren slopes. Beyond this first rampart, a long chain of rugged hills stretches away to the south and the east - the Dagger Hills. The trail turns here and continues south, skirting the lower slopes._
> 
> _Two old, small, stone buildings stand here in the shadow of the hill. The ruined shells of several more lie nearby, overgrown with tough brown grass. A niche has been cut in the hillside just past the surface buildings. Within it, a stone door stands closed in a masonry alcove._




One of the old building shells looks like a good place to "stable" the horses. And after they are takin care of the sun is still a couple hours away from setting, plenty of time to have a look around.

[sblock=Options]
There are only two whole building here:

Mausoleum A - a 45' x 35' one story building with double doors
Mausoleum B - a 25' x 25' one story building with a single door

or you could look at the doors carved into the hill side. [/sblock]

[sblock=Knowledge] Wow that was a huge check so I am going to allow the characters to benefit by knowing everything about drow from the MM, so basicly your characters know what you the players know 

It would have been way to much to try and post sorry HT. I'll catch this oppurtinuty again next time. [/sblock]


----------



## Malachei (Sep 4, 2010)

Aden scans the environment, muttering "Need a safe place for the horses...", turning to Platinus for guidance. Then he dismounts, and looks for a place with a good view of both the buildings and the hillside door. From there, he tries to determine a good scouting pathway to close in, asking the comrades "Who volunteers to give me cover?" Then he puts down his gear in the grass to prepare for a stealthy approach.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 4, 2010)

Platinus turns to his companion and speaks in draconic. *"Zyak ui tivol moving crodr mobi vur mobi? Origato udoka clax vi sniff zahae."* He and Slash take off toward the two structures that might be suitable for housing the mounts, sniffing peaking in any windows. If there are holes in the rooves, they make spectacular leaps over the buildings to see what could be hiding inside.

Jump Checks X3 for both of us: Slash 46/54/53, Me 26/23/30

Spot=20


----------



## jkason (Sep 5, 2010)

*Talhia Shen, human beguiler*



Malachei said:


> Aden scans the environment, muttering "Need a safe place for the horses...", turning to Platinus for guidance. Then he dismounts, and looks for a place with a good view of both the buildings and the hillside door. From there, he tries to determine a good scouting pathway to close in, asking the comrades "Who volunteers to give me cover?" Then he puts down his gear in the grass to prepare for a stealthy approach.




Talhia shrugs and pulls out her crossbow. "I'm reasonably quiet. Shouldn't give you away. I'll come with," she says.


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Sep 5, 2010)

Renard traces his middle finger around a symbol of Oghma, Lord of Inspiration. "Viešpats žvalgybos, įkvėpti reikalingas," he chants. "I shall take the rear position, as usual."

[sblock=spellcasting]Renard has cast _divine insight, _which grants him a +5 bonus to a single skill check of his choice in the next 10 hours. He can activate it as an immediate action.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 5, 2010)

Dargun dismounts from his mule and glares at it as he rubs his sore bum.

"I'll come wi thee. Ah can move as quite as ah mouse and ah's got some skill at fin-din tracks"


----------



## Malachei (Sep 5, 2010)

Aden opens the bag and lets Lai step into the open. Slowly and carefully, he unlocks the black box. It contains the parts of his exotic crossbow, which he quickly assembles and loads. Then he takes cover, and another turn in observing the three targets. He nods at Dargun, pointing out a possible path to approach the area with his his arm, and drawing a small sketch into the ground with a stick. To Talhia, he indicates a good position to give cover.

Spot: observing the two buildings and the hillside doors (1d20+15=21, 1d20+15=17, 1d20+15=27)

For previous posts Listen check to overhear what Platinus says in Draconic (1d20+12=24)

[sblock=OOC]What is the distance to the buildings and the hillside door?[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 5, 2010)

OOc - in the description its says we have a couple of hours of daylight left to look around.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 5, 2010)

Dargun checks Aden's sketch to make sure that he understands it. After looking round to make sure that the others are ready he slowly and silently moves in the direction indicated. Carefully checking the area to see if he can recognise any obvious tracks.

[sblock=OOC]Take 10 on Move Silently (+19) =29
Survival (+3)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 5, 2010)

*Talhia Shen, human beguiler*



Malachei said:


> To Talhia, he indicates a good position to give cover.




Talhia nods, moving to the designated spot. She hunkers down to make herself as unobtrusive as possible, then settles in, watching for signs of threat to her colleagues.

[sblock=OOC]Spot; Hide (1d20+13=29, 1d20+16=27)[/sblock]


----------



## Malachei (Sep 6, 2010)

His crossbow ready, Aden moves towards the buildings, carefully and hunched, in a semicircle, making frequent eye contact with Dargun. Lai stays close to Aden and is showing off in the archtypical role of all the vain cats: hunting gracefully.

[sblock=OOC]
Take 10 on Hide = 31
Take 10 on Move Silently = 31

The idea is that Talhia can provide cover for both Aden and Dargun, who take two semicircular flanking movements towards the buildings.
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 6, 2010)

OOC - And while all this careful flanking and hiding is going on, Platinus and Slash are just rampaging around loudly like a couple of ... dinosaurs wearing armor!


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 6, 2010)

Vertexx69 said:


> The platinum form of the druid bucks with very disturbing laughter. *"Coi ornla ouith Aden mobi vi jennu deal sjek wux tira though."*




Morrolan chuckles, "Shar wer rekisix tiric ti tepoha kiarf rhyaex shafaer coi ilrigan."



Vertexx69 said:


> Platinus turns to his companion and speaks in draconic. *"Zyak ui tivol moving crodr mobi vur mobi? Origato udoka clax vi sniff zahae."*




Morrolan gets off the heavy riding horse and clanks to the ground and comments to the druid, "Origato udoka tepoha fafnir vorq zahae mrith jacida blindsense. Jaci shilta ehtah tikil rekisixi desta loupon tikilvi." He follows along behind, longbow in hand, while Fafnir does a fly around to see if he senses any movement within 60 feet of his flight path. The tiny dragon will check both mausoleum structures.

_<<OOC: I think blindsense actually works through the walls and doors too. Also Malachei, this blue is hard for me to read, can you switch to this blue?  I have a color deficiency and have trouble with certain color combinations. Thanks.>>_
*_______________________________

*




Morrolan Character Sheet & Fafnir the Pseudodragon


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 6, 2010)

OOC - I just figured if theres was anything undead or squatting inside, The scent ability could tell us quick without actually putting a familiar at risk, as we are your frontline fighting types.


----------



## Malachei (Sep 7, 2010)

Carefully, Aden closes in on the nearest building together with Dargun.

[sblock=Combat Stats]
o HP = 62 (+20 temp. HP)
o AC: 23 = 10 + 7 [armor] + 0 [shield] + 6 [DEX] 
o AC Touch: 16 = 10 + 6 [DEX]
o AC Flatfooted: 17 = 10 + 7 [armor] + 0 [shield]
o INIT: +6 = +6 [DEX]
o Active Spells: Heart of Air (+10 jump, +10 ft. to fly speed), Heart of Water (swim speed, breath water, +5 escape artist), Heart of Earth (2 times caster level temp HP, +8 versus bull rush, overrun, trip), Heart of Fire (+10 land speed, fire resistance 20) -- if two are active: gain light fortification; if all are active: immune to criticals and sneak attacks.
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 8, 2010)

Platinus and Slash return to the group after they don't find anything on their little romp around the farmyard. *"Looks clear and sound from all sides from what we saw."* Slash looks very happy to have gotten to run around a bit, as they approach the doors. *"You want I should Bang on the side of the building to try and flush out anything that might be living in there?"*

[sblock=Combat Blocks][sblock=Slash]Slash
Earthbound Fleshraker Warbeast
Large Animal, Earth Subtype
Hit Dice: 11d8+54 (142 hp)
Initiative: +4
Speed: 60 ft. (12 squares), Burrow 10ft. (2 squares)
Armor Class: 31 (+3 Dex, +15 natural, +3 armor, -1 size), touch 13, flat-footed 22
Base Attack/Grapple: +6/+20
Attack: Claw +15 melee (1d8+10+poison+1d4 force)
Full Attack: 2 claws +15 melee (1d8+10+poison+1d4 force) and bite
+15 melee (1d8+5+1d4 force) and tail +15 melee (1d8+5+poison+1d4 force)
Space/Reach: 10 ft./10 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, Poison 1d6Dex/1d6Dex DC 21, rake 1d8+10+1d4 force
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent 
Extraordinary Abilities: DR 5/magic (Natural Attacks considered magic), Earth Mastery 
Saves: Fort +13, Ref +10, Will +6(+10)
Abilities: Str 31, Dex 17, Con 22, Int 2, Wis 16, Cha 12
Skills: Hide +8*, Jump +35, Tumble +11, Survival +5
Feats: Improved Natural Attack (claw), Track, Raptor School, Multi-Attack, Improved Multi-Attack
Gear: Piercer Cloak, Pearl of Speech, Psychokintetic Belt of Mighty Fists, Studded Leather Barding
[sblock=Description]Slash is all claws and spines dripping poison. Much of her mottled gray and black hide is covered by her simple black studded leather barding. She always moves right next to Platinus unless he tells her otherwise. The fact that she can now speak in her native elemental tongue gives her no end of joy.[/sblock]
[sblock=Features]Earthbound Companion: She gains +2Str, -2Dex, +3NA, 10ft burrow
Earth Mastery(Ex), DR 5/magic (Ex)
- Earth Mastery: +1/+1 hit/dmg when both she and enemy touch ground. 
                 -4/-4 hit/dmg vs air or waterborn enemies.
Warbeast Training: +1HD, +3Str, +3Con, +2Wis, +10ft speed, Proficiency with L/M/H armor,
Can be ridin as mount with +2Ride, +1Spot, +1Listen
Natural Bond: Gains bonuses as 9th lvl druid companion.
+6 HD, +6 NA, +3str, +3Dex, +4 Tricks, Link, Shared Spells, Evasion, Devotion, Multi-Attack[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Platinus]Platinus
Celestial Fleshraker 
Large Magical Beast, Extraplanar Subtype
HP: 109/110 = [10d8 + 30]
Initiative: +2
Speed: 60 ft. (12 squares)
Armor Class: 30 (+2 Dex, +8 natural, +8 armor, +3 shield, -1 size), touch 19, flat-footed 28
Base Attack/Grapple: +6/+17
Attack: Claw +12 melee (1d8+7+poison*)
Full Attack: 2 claws +12 melee (1d8+7+poison*) and bite
+12 melee (2d6+3*) and tail +12 melee (2d6+5+poison*)
Space/Reach: 10 ft./10 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, rake 1d8+5*,Poison 1d6Dex/1d6Dex DC19, Smite Evil 1/day
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60ft, * Vampiric: +1d6 dmg vs living enemies, I heal same amount
Resistances: Acid 10, Cold 10, Lightning 10
Immunities: Stunning, Critical Hits, Poison
Extraordinary Abilities: DR 5/magic (Natural Attacks considered magic), SR 15
Supernatural Abilities: Morphic Weapons
Saves: Fort +16, Ref +10, Will +10
Abilities: Str 25, Dex 15, Con 19, Int 14, Wis 18, Cha 8
Skills: Concentration +16, Spot +18, Jump +21, Survival +18
Feats: Natural Spell, Exalted Wild Shape, Improved Multi-Attack, Multi-Attack
Gear: See Equipment
[sblock=Features]Celestial Template added
Morphic Weapons - All Natural Weapons are +1 size category[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=prepared Spells]
0: Create Water X3, Cure Minor Wounds X3
1: Claws of the Bear X2, Beast Claws, Lesser Vigor X2
2: Mass Snake Strike X2, Nature's Favor, Lesser Resoration X2
3: Girallon's Blessing X2, Junglerazor, Mass Lesser Vigor
4: Bite of the Wereboar, Moonbolt, Jaws of The wolf
5: Bite of the Weretiger[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 8, 2010)

_<<Since HM responded OOC, I guess that means no one has found anything on the recon.>>_

Morrolan not able to keep up with Slash and Platinus while the romp around waits for Fafnir's overflight to be concluded.  When the tiny dragon returns he gives him a friendly scratch on the belly with one of his claws. 


Once Platinus returns he suggests, "Why don't we just open the door and be about it.  If anything is inside, we can just throw insults at them and wait for them to come out."  Watching the others sneak about with amusement, he puts his bow away, loosens his shield and clanks over to the door of the nearest building when they are ready to have it opened.

[sblock=Mini   Stats]*Morrolan* *AC:*   23 (12 Touch; 21 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 120 (DR 2/-)
*Spells Available:* 6 O-Level; 7 1st Level; 8 2nd Level

*Fafnir* *AC:*     25 (17 Touch; 20 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 65
*Spell Resistance:* 19[/sblock]*_______________________________

*



Morrolan Character Sheet & Fafnir the Pseudodragon


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Sep 8, 2010)

Not much of a combatant himself, Renard decides to let his more athletic companions take care of this task. "Have fun storming the silo!" He shouts. "I'll be a few paces off, if you need me."

[sblock=Combat Block]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Archivist 7/Loremaster 3
Level: 10
Experience: 45,942
Alignment: TN
Languages: Common, Undercommon, Dwarven, Celestial, Abyssal, Terran, Aboleth
Deity: Polytheist (invokes various deities for different purposes). Reveres Oghma above others.[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 10
DEX: 10
CON: 14
INT: 20
WIS: 18
CHA: 10[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 74 = [7d6 + 3d4 + 20, maximized]
AC: 12 = 10 + 2 [armor] + 0 [shield] + 0 [DEX] 
AC Touch: 10 = 10 + 0 [DEX]
AC Flatfooted: 12 = 10 + 0 [armor] + 0 [shield]
INIT: +0 = +0 [DEX]
BAB: +4 = +3 [Arch] +1 [Lore]
Fort: +10 = +6 [base] + 2 [stat] +2 [magic]
Reflex: +5 = +3 [base] + 0 [stat] +2 [magic]
Will: +14 = +8 [base] + 4 [stat] +2 [magic]
Speed: 30
Damage Reduction: -
Spell Resistance: -[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells Prepared]
4/6/6/5/5/3
-0-
_detect magic, detect poison, light, _(empty slot)
_ -1-
comprehend languages, __updraft_ (SpC)_, __produce flame,__ charm person, __disguise self_, (empty slot)
-2-
_augury,__ divine insight_ (SpC)_, __divine insight_ (SpC)_, __detect thoughts, identify, _(empty slot)
-3-
_remove disease, dispel magic, darkvision, dehydrate_ (SpC)_, _(empty slot)
-4-
_cure critical wounds x2, cure moderate wounds _(reach), _neutralize poison_, (empty slot)
-5-
_sanctuary _(quickened), _revivify_ (SpC), (empty slot)[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Mwk Quarterstaff(melee): +5 = +4 [BAB] + 0 [STR] + 1 [mwk]/ DMG = 1d6/1d6
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
Human: bonus feat, bonus skills, ability to grow a bitchin' goatee[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Prayerbook (prepare and learn spells as a Wizard does)
[sblock=combined prayerbook contents]
-0-
_create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, detect poison,  guidance, inflict minor wounds, light, mending, purify food and drink,  read magic, resistance, virtue, amanuensis_ (SpC)
_ -1-
comprehend languages, cure light wounds, protection from evil, sanctuary, detect undead, ebon eyes_ (SpC)_, resurgence_ (SpC)_, updraft_ (SpC)_, low-light vision_ (SpC)_, embrace the wild_ (SpC)_, animal messenger, produce flame, __camouflage_ (SpC)_, detect secret doors, charm person, __lesser restoration, __disguise self_
-2-
_cure moderate wounds, augury, summon monster ii, burrow_ (SpC)_, spider climb, soften earth and stone, remove paralysis, divine insight_ (SpC)_, resist energy, detect thoughts, identify
_-3-
_locate object, remove curse, remove blindness/deafness, remove disease, dispel magic, darkvision, dehydrate_ (SpC)_, clairaudience/clairvoyance__, speak with dead_
-4-
_cure critical wounds, divination, neutralize poison, death ward_, _restoration_
-5-
_commune, raise dead, scrying, revivify_ (SpC)[/sblock]
Dark Knowledge 5/day, _Puissance, Tactics_
[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
ACP: 0

Skills:
Appraise +12 = +5 [ranks] +5 [Int] + 2 [Feat]
Balance +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Dex] -0 [ACP]
Bluff +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Cha]
Climb +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Str] -0 [ACP]
Concentration +13 = +11 [ranks] +2 [Con]
Craft +5 = +0 [ranks] +5 [Int]
Decipher Script +14 = +5 [ranks] +5 [Int] +2 [Feat] +2 [Lore Mastery]
Diplomacy +5 = +5 [ranks] +0 [Cha]
Disable Device +5 = +0 [ranks] +5 [Int] 
Disguise +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Cha] 
Escape Artist +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Dex] -0 [ACP]
Forgery +5 = +0 [ranks] +5 [Int]
Gather Information +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Cha]
Handle Animal +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Cha]
Heal +00 = +0 [ranks] +4 [Wis]
Hide +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Dex] -0 [ACP] 
Intimidate +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Cha] 
Jump +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Str] -0 [ACP]
Knowledge(Architecture and engineering) +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [INT]
Knowledge(Dungeoneering) +23 = +13 [ranks] +5 [INT] +3 [Feat] +2 [Lore Mastery]
Knowledge(Geography) +10 = +5 [ranks] +5 [INT]
Knowledge(History) +15 = +10 [ranks] +5 [INT]
Knowledge(Arcana) +15 = +10 [ranks] +5 [INT]
Knowledge(The Planes) +10 = +5 [ranks] +5 [INT]
Knowledge(Religion) +17 = +10 [ranks] +5 [INT] +2 [Lore Mastery]
Knowledge(Local) +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [INT]
Knowledge(Nobility and Royalty) +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [INT]
Knowledge(Nature) +8 = +3 [ranks] +5 [INT]
Knowledge(Psionics) +10 = +5 [ranks] +5 [INT]
Listen +1 = +1 [ranks] +4 [Wis] -3 [Flaw]
Move Silently +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Dex] -0 [ACP]
Open Locks +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Dex] 
Perform +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Cha]
Profession +4 = +0 [ranks] +4 [Wis]
Ride +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Dex]
Search +15 = +10 [ranks] +5 [Int]
Sleight of Hand +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Dex] -0 [ACP]
Spot +1 = +0 [ranks] +4 [Wis] -3 [Flaw]
Sense Motive +4 = +0 [ranks] +4 [Wis]
Speak Language +2 = +2 [ranks]
Spellcraft +20 = +13 [ranks] +5 [Int] +2 [Feat]
Survival +4 = +0 [ranks] +4 [Wis]
Swim +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Str] -0 [ACP*]
Tumble +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Dex] -0 [ACP]
Use Magic Device +7 = +5 [ranks] +0 [Cha] +2 [Feat]
Use Rope +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Dex]
 [/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]
Equipment
Vanisher Cloak (MIC 145) [2500] {1}
Periapt of Wisdom +2 [4000] {-}
Vest of Resistance +2 (MIC 147) [4000] {1}
masterwork quarterstaff [300] {4}
leather armor [10] {15}
explorer's outfit [10] {8}
Heward's Handy Haversack [2000] {5}
[sblock=contents]
Metamagic rod, Silent, lesser [3000] {5}
Scroll case[sblock=contents]-0-
_create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, detect poison,   guidance, inflict minor wounds, light, mending, purify food and drink,   read magic, resistance, virtue, amanuensis_ (SpC)[/sblock]
Tome of Worldly Memory (MIC 190) [1500] {1}
Glyph Seal (MIC 161) [1000] {-}
Everlasting Rations (MIC 160) [350] {2}
Everfull Mug (MIC 160) [200] {-}
Everburning torch [110]{1}
Wand of _cure moderate wounds_ (50 charges) [4500]
Wand of _inflict__ moderate wounds_ (10 charges) [900]
Wand of _cure light wounds_ (50 charges) [750]
Wand of _call lightning_ (CL5, 10 charges) [2,250]
Wand of _detect magic_ (50 charges) [375]
scholar's outfit [5] {6}
noble's outfit [75] {10}
Black leather prayerbook tooled with an image of Oghma bestowing Rinda the Scribe with a pendant. [70] {4}

Red leather prayerbook tooled with an image of Mystra installing Azuth as first Magister [70] {4}
Purple leather prayerbook tooled with an image of Shar murdering the minor god Ibrandul [70] {4}
(all three prayerbooks are scribed on vellum and bound in a leather  tome; each has a waterproof double slipcase of chased and tooled  leather)
holy font (for scrying) [100] {?}
holy reagents for divination [100] {-}
incense for augury [100] {-}
hand-carved divining runes for augury [25] {-}
[/sblock]
Infinite scrollcase (MIC 162) [2800] {3}
[sblock=contents]
_-1-
comprehend languages, cure light wounds, protection from evil, sanctuary, detect undead, ebon eyes_ (SpC)_, resurgence_ (SpC)_, updraft_ (SpC)_, low-light vision_ (SpC)_, embrace the wild_ (SpC)_, animal messenger, produce flame, __camouflage_ (SpC)_, detect secret doors, charm person, __lesser restoration, __disguise self_
-2-
_cure moderate wounds, augury, summon monster ii, burrow_ (SpC)_, spider climb, soften earth and stone, remove paralysis, divine insight_ (SpC)_, resist energy, detect thoughts, identify
_-3-
_locate object, remove curse, remove blindness/deafness, remove disease, dispel magic, darkvision, dehydrate_ (SpC)_, clairaudience/clairvoyance__, speak with dead_
-4-
_cure critical wounds, divination, neutralize poison, death ward_, _restoration_
-5-
_commune, revivify_ (SpC)[/sblock]

Treasure: 110pp, 3 gp, 3 sp, 1 cp Gems: diamonds worth 2,000 gp
Total weight carried: 24 (most items in haversack)
Maximum weight possible: 100[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: M
Gender: M
Age: 36
Height: 5'9"
Weight: 130 lb.
Hair Color: brown
Eye Color: brown
Skin Color: lightly tanned
Apperance: poorly rested, with a far-off, distracted gaze
Demeanor: self-disciplined, determined, suspicious[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 8, 2010)

It is strange to see a dinosaur shrug and nod as Platinus just strides up to the door, giving it a knock. His large knuckles wrap loudly on the old wood. *"Ho there!"*

[sblock=Combat Blocks][sblock=Slash]Slash
Earthbound Fleshraker Warbeast
Large Animal, Earth Subtype
Hit Dice: 11d8+54 (142 hp)
Initiative: +4
Speed: 60 ft. (12 squares), Burrow 10ft. (2 squares)
Armor Class: 31 (+3 Dex, +15 natural, +3 armor, -1 size), touch 13, flat-footed 22
Base Attack/Grapple: +6/+20
Attack: Claw +15 melee (1d8+10+poison+1d4 force)
Full Attack: 2 claws +15 melee (1d8+10+poison+1d4 force) and bite
+15 melee (1d8+5+1d4 force) and tail +15 melee (1d8+5+poison+1d4 force)
Space/Reach: 10 ft./10 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, Poison 1d6Dex/1d6Dex DC 21, rake 1d8+10+1d4 force
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent 
Extraordinary Abilities: DR 5/magic (Natural Attacks considered magic), Earth Mastery 
Saves: Fort +13, Ref +10, Will +6(+10)
Abilities: Str 31, Dex 17, Con 22, Int 2, Wis 16, Cha 12
Skills: Hide +8*, Jump +35, Tumble +11, Survival +5
Feats: Improved Natural Attack (claw), Track, Raptor School, Multi-Attack, Improved Multi-Attack
Gear: Piercer Cloak, Pearl of Speech, Psychokintetic Belt of Mighty Fists, Studded Leather Barding
[sblock=Description]Slash is all claws and spines dripping poison. Much of her mottled gray and black hide is covered by her simple black studded leather barding. She always moves right next to Platinus unless he tells her otherwise. The fact that she can now speak in her native elemental tongue gives her no end of joy.[/sblock]
[sblock=Features]Earthbound Companion: She gains +2Str, -2Dex, +3NA, 10ft burrow
Earth Mastery(Ex), DR 5/magic (Ex)
- Earth Mastery: +1/+1 hit/dmg when both she and enemy touch ground. 
                 -4/-4 hit/dmg vs air or waterborn enemies.
Warbeast Training: +1HD, +3Str, +3Con, +2Wis, +10ft speed, Proficiency with L/M/H armor,
Can be ridin as mount with +2Ride, +1Spot, +1Listen
Natural Bond: Gains bonuses as 9th lvl druid companion.
+6 HD, +6 NA, +3str, +3Dex, +4 Tricks, Link, Shared Spells, Evasion, Devotion, Multi-Attack[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Platinus]Platinus
Celestial Fleshraker 
Large Magical Beast, Extraplanar Subtype
HP: 109/110 = [10d8 + 30]
Initiative: +2
Speed: 60 ft. (12 squares)
Armor Class: 30 (+2 Dex, +8 natural, +8 armor, +3 shield, -1 size), touch 19, flat-footed 28
Base Attack/Grapple: +6/+17
Attack: Claw +12 melee (1d8+7+poison*)
Full Attack: 2 claws +12 melee (1d8+7+poison*) and bite
+12 melee (2d6+3*) and tail +12 melee (2d6+5+poison*)
Space/Reach: 10 ft./10 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, rake 1d8+5*,Poison 1d6Dex/1d6Dex DC19, Smite Evil 1/day
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60ft, * Vampiric: +1d6 dmg vs living enemies, I heal same amount
Resistances: Acid 10, Cold 10, Lightning 10
Immunities: Stunning, Critical Hits, Poison
Extraordinary Abilities: DR 5/magic (Natural Attacks considered magic), SR 15
Supernatural Abilities: Morphic Weapons
Saves: Fort +16, Ref +10, Will +10
Abilities: Str 25, Dex 15, Con 19, Int 14, Wis 18, Cha 8
Skills: Concentration +16, Spot +18, Jump +21, Survival +18
Feats: Natural Spell, Exalted Wild Shape, Improved Multi-Attack, Multi-Attack
Gear: See Equipment
[sblock=Features]Celestial Template added
Morphic Weapons - All Natural Weapons are +1 size category[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=prepared Spells]
0: Create Water X3, Cure Minor Wounds X3
1: Claws of the Bear X2, Beast Claws, Lesser Vigor X2
2: Mass Snake Strike X2, Nature's Favor, Lesser Resoration X2
3: Girallon's Blessing X2, Junglerazor, Mass Lesser Vigor
4: Bite of the Wereboar, Moonbolt, Jaws of The wolf
5: Bite of the Weretiger[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 8, 2010)

Keeping pace with Aden, Dargun begins to silently approaches the nearest building. Just as he is about to sneak up to the door, the playful dinosaur barges up and knock. Dargun glances over to Aden and shrugs a look of exasperation on his face.

[sblock=Statblock]*Defence:* AC 24, HP 90/90, DR 5/Magic
_Fort:_ +8, +10 against Poison
_Reflex:_ +8
_Will:_ +10
+2 to saving throws against spells and spell-like effects

*Attack:* Init +5
Unarmed Strike* +13/+8, 1d10+6, 20/x2
Grapple +17/+12
GreatClub (+1, wounding) +10/5, 1d10+10, 20/x2

* Treat Unarmed ttack as magic weapons for the purpose of dealing damage to creatures with damage reduction. Also treat as Chaotic weapon.
[/sblock]


----------



## Malachei (Sep 9, 2010)

Aden rolls his eyes, nods, shrugs, and puts away the lockpicking tools he had been getting ready. Though he knows the element of surprise is lost, he can't help but look for traps, runes or anything special on the door. Afterwards, he pulls it open. "So much for a careful approach," he mutters.

Search check on first door. (1d20+18=25)

Listen check on first door. (1d20+12=24)


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 9, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] In reference to what is going on here, let's make sure everyone tries to keep to their roles and in character. And when I give options they are usually to help speed things along, there is no first door or second door, they each are specific. 

But to speed things along I will have Aedan open the first doors listed in the module (as he would need a break DC28 to open the second one listed). [/sblock]

*Largest mausoleum...*


> _Great stone double doors bar the entrance to this mausoleum. The doors or the lintel may once have borne an inscription or crest, but centuries of wind and rain have erased any such marking, just as they have slowly eroded the structure of the building itself, leaving cracked walls and crumbling mortar in their wake._




The stone doors, though heavy, pivot open easily.



> _Though coated with dust, this large stone chamber has clearly not lain undisturbed since it's crafting. Human refuse is strewn around the room as if the place had served as a campsite for more than one group of travelers, bndits, or grave robbers._
> 
> _Four closed doors lead out if the chamber._




OOC: And for those who need a map.

l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l lDl l lDl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l lDl l l l lDl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l lDlDl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lDl l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lDl l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l lDlDl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

KEY:

l l = open area
l l = hill
l l = path
l l = building
lDl = door (normal)
lDl = door (large)


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 9, 2010)

Morrolan suggests, "Well, it looks empty.  Aden, you want to search for traps first or should we just go in?" 

[sblock=Mini   Stats]*Morrolan* *AC:*   23 (12 Touch; 21 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 120 (DR 2/-)
*Spells Available:* 6 O-Level; 7 1st Level; 8 2nd Level

*Fafnir* *AC:*     25 (17 Touch; 20 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 65
*Spell Resistance:* 19[/sblock]*_______________________________

*




Morrolan Character Sheet & Fafnir the Pseudodragon


----------



## Malachei (Sep 9, 2010)

Aden nods and sneaks in, his crossbow ready, and then looks at the first door to the right, searching for traps and, if possibly, opening it.  He does the same procedure with the other doors. As the man focuses his attention on the different doors, he limps across the room, looking slightly awkward. When he thinks the room is clear, and motions the others to close in. Then, gracefully, he steps aside to let another go first.

[sblock=OOC]
To speed things up, I have done several rolls. Aden will look for traps at all the doors.

Listen, Search, Disable Device, Open Lock (1d20+12=22, 1d20+18=19, 1d20+22=26, 1d20+19=23) (this is for the first door to the right)

The next three doors (listen, search, disable, open) (1d20+12=18, 1d20+18=34, 1d20+22=34, 1d20+19=21, 1d20+12=14, 1d20+18=23, 1d20+22=30, 1d20+19=26, 1d20+12=29, 1d20+18=27, 1d20+22=23, 1d20+19=22)
(other doors, counter-clockwise) [/sblock] 

[sblock=Combat Stats]
o HP = 62 (+20 temp. HP)
o AC: 23 = 10 + 7 [armor] + 0 [shield] + 6 [DEX] 
o AC Touch: 16 = 10 + 6 [DEX]
o AC Flatfooted: 17 = 10 + 7 [armor] + 0 [shield]
o INIT: +6 = +6 [DEX]
o Active Spells: Heart of Air (+10 jump, +10 ft. to fly speed), Heart of Water (swim speed, breath water, +5 escape artist), Heart of Earth (2 times caster level temp HP, +8 versus bull rush, overrun, trip), Heart of Fire (+10 land speed, fire resistance 20) -- if two are active: gain light fortification; if all are active: immune to criticals and sneak attacks. All of these last for 10 hours.


[sblock=Spells Prepared]

(*) = Divination
(_) = Conjuration

- 0 – (4+1 – DC 16)
Acid Splash, Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Silent Portal (SC)

- 1 – (4+1+2 – DC 17) +1 repeat (PoP)
Dawnburst (CM), Disguise Self, Grease, Guided Shot* (SC), Orb of Sound, lesser (SC), Prot. from Evil, Shield, Targeting Ray* (SC)

- 2 – (4+1+2 – DC 18)
Cloud of Knives (PHBII), Glitterdust, Heart of Air (CM), Hunter’s Eye* (PHBII) (2), Invisibility, Seeking Ray (PHBII)

- 3 – (3+1+1 – DC 19)
Blacklight (SC) (2), Blink, Heart of Water (CM), Icelance (SC)

- 4 – (2+1+1 – DC 20)
Black Tentacles, Orb of Force (SC), Heart of Earth (CM), Improved Invisibility

- 5 – (1+1+1 – DC 21)
Cloudkill, Dragonsight (SC), Heart of Fire (CM)

[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 9, 2010)

*Talhia Shen, human beguiler*

Talhia holds her position a moment, eyes scanning the open area about them before she finally decides there is no apparent ambush. She carefully moves to join the others at the mausoleum door. She stays silent as Aden does his work.

[sblock=OOC]Sorry to take so long. Was trying to figure out if I had everything for this combat block (below). Let me know if you want more (or less).[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]Languages: Common, Sylvan, Draconic, Elven, Undercommon, Dwarven

[sblock=Combat]
HP: 90 = [10d6 + 30]
AC: 18 = 10 + 7 [armor] + 0 [shield] + 1 [DEX] 
AC Touch: 11 = 10 + 1 [DEX]
AC Flatfooted: 17 = 10 + 7 [armor] + 0 [shield]
INIT: +1 = +1 [DEX]
BAB: +5 = +5[Beguiler]
Fort: +6 = +3 [base] + 3 [stat]
Reflex: +4 = +3 [base] + 1 [stat]
Will: +7 = +7 [base] + 0 [stat]
SPECIAL: +1 vs. spells/spell-like abilities (Nymph's Kiss)
Speed: 30'
Spell Resistance: 20 (Necklace of Protection)
Special: fire resist (10)[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Dagger +1 (melee): +5 = +5 [BAB] -1 [STR] / DMG = 1d4, CRIT 19-20x2
Dagger +1 (ranged): +7 = +5 [BAB] +1 [DEX] / DMG = 1d4, CRIT 19-20X2, range 10 ft.
MW Crossbow: +7 = +5 [BAB] +1 [DEX] +1 [MW] / DMG = 1d8, CRIT 19-20/x2, range 80 ft.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
--Beguiler--
* Armored mage (no spell failure in light armor)
* Trapfinding (as rogue)
* Cloaked casting (+1 DC and +2 vs. SR if opponent flat-footed)
* Surprise casting (move action)
* Advanced learning (3rd: Distract Assailant)
* Advanced learning (7th: Shadow Binding)
* Spells: All spells on spell list count as spells known:

Spell mods: +1 DC, +1 CL for enchantment spells

Cantrips (6/day) (DC 15): Dancing lights, daze, detect magic, ghost sound, message, open/close, read magic
1st level (6+2/day)(DC 16): charm person, color spray, comprehend languages, distract assailant (advanced learning 3rd), detect secret doors, disguise self, expeditious retreat, hypnotism, mage armor, obscuring mist, rouse, silent image, sleep, undetectable alignment, whelm
2nd level (6+1/day)(DC 17): blinding color surge, blur, daze monster, detect thoughts, fog cloud, glitterdust, hypnotic pattern, invisibility, knock, minor image, mirror image, misdirection, see invisibility, silence, spider climb, stay the hand, touch of idiocy, vertigo, whelming burst
3rd level (6+1/day)(DC 18): arcane sight, clairaudience/clairvoyance, crown of veils, deep slumber, dispel magic, displacement, glibness, halt, haste, hesitate, hold person, inevitable defeat, invisibility sphere, legion of sentinels, major image, nondetection, shadow binding (advanced learning 7th), slow, suggestion, vertigo field, zone of silence
4th level (5+1/day)(DC 19): charm monster, confusion, crushing despair, freedom of movement, greater invisibility, greater mirror image, locate creature, mass whelm, phantom battle, rainbow pattern, solid fog 
5th level (3/day)(DC 20): break enchantment, dominate person, feeblemind, friend to foe, hold monster, incite riot, mind fog, Rary's telepathic bond, seeming, sending, swift etherealness

[/sblock]

[sblock=Feats&Flaws]
Spell Focus (enchantment)(1st)
Nymph's Kiss(bonus human)
[sblock]Book of Exalted Deeds, pg. 44
By maintaining an intimate relationship with a good-aligned fey
(such as a nymph or dryad), you gain some of the characteristics
of fey.
*Benefit:* Fey creatures regard you as though you were fey. You
gain a +2 circumstance bonus on all Charisma-related checks,
and a +1 bonus on all saving throws against spells and spell-like
abilities. Starting with the level when you take this feat, you
gain 1 extra skill point per level.[/sblock]
Stealthy (campaign bonus, +2/+2 only)
Deft Hands (campaign bonus, +2/+2 only)
Unsettling Enchantment (3rd)
[sblock]Complete Mage, pg. 48
Your enchantment spells cloud the minds of even those who
would otherwise resist their effects.
*Prerequisite:* Spell Focus (enchantment) or enchanter
level 1st.
*Benefit:* Any foe required to save against an enchantment
spell you cast takes a -2 penalty on attack rolls and to AC for
1 round, regardless of the result of the save. This is a mindaffecting
effect.
*Special:* An enchanter can select this feat as a wizard
bonus feat.[/sblock]
Silent Spell(beguiler 5th)
Touch of Distraction (6th)
[sblock]Complete Mage, pg. 48
Your touch briefly clouds the mind of a foe, impeding its
efforts.
*Prerequisite:* Ability to cast 3rd-level spells.
*Benefit:* As long as you have an enchantment spell of 3rd
level or higher available to cast, you can cloud the mind of a
creature within 30 feet as a standard action. The target takes
a -2 penalty on its next single attack roll or Reflex saving
throw. If the target makes no attacks or Reflex saves within
a number of rounds equal to the level of the highest-level
enchantment spell you have available to cast, the effect ends.
Multiple uses of this feat don't stack. This is an enchantment
(compulsion), mind-affecting effect.
As a secondary benefit, you gain a +1 competence bonus to
your caster level when casting enchantment spells.[/sblock]
Still Spell(beguiler 10th)
Rapid Metamagic (9th)
[sblock]_Complete Mage, pg. 46_
You possess an uncanny mastery of your magic, enabling you
to modify spells on the fly much faster than others can.
*Prerequisites:* Spellcraft 12 ranks, ability to spontaneously
cast spells.
*Benefit:* When you apply a metamagic feat to a spontaneously
cast spell, the spell takes only its normal casting
time.
*Normal:* Spontaneous casters applying metamagic must
either take a full-round action (if the spell normally requires
a standard action or less) or add a full-round action to the casting
time (if the spell takes 1 full round or longer to cast).[/sblock]
[/sblock]

[sblock=Skill Tricks (Complete Scoundrel)]
Conceal Spellcasting (SoH vs. Spot)
Swift Concentration (maintain concentration as swift action)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 9, 2010)

As Aden sneaks in to check the doors, Dargun follows acting as bodyguard. Thus while Aden's attention is on the door, Dargun's attention is everywhere else. As he continually scans around the room including the ceiling and floor.

[sblock=Stonecunning]This ability grants a dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search  checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn’t stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. *A dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching*

Search (+2) plus above.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 9, 2010)

Morrolan and with Fafnir on his shoulder follows in after Aden and Dargun have cleared the entryway.  He asks Platinus, "For standard procedure after they have cleared the doors for traps, you going to be able to open them or is that primarily my job?"

_<<OOC: Morrolan would probably already know this answer, but I do not. >>_

[sblock=Mini   Stats]*Morrolan* *AC:*   23 (12 Touch; 21 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 120 (DR 2/-)
*Spells Available:* 6 O-Level; 7 1st Level; 8 2nd Level

*Fafnir* *AC:*     25 (17 Touch; 20 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 65
*Spell Resistance:* 19[/sblock]*_______________________________

*



Morrolan Character Sheet & Fafnir the Pseudodragon


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 9, 2010)

The druid had been starring over at the doors in the hillside when Morrolan begins speaking to him. *"If the door stands tall enough, our strength knows no bounds."* He states, indicating himself and Slash. Their reptilian arms are much longer than most common bipedal dinosaurs, being nearly as long as their legs ending with 4 dexterous clawed fingers. *"Yet should the road be narrow, your stalwart skill shall be tested."*


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 10, 2010)

> _A large stone sarcophagus rests in the center of this otherwise bare room. Unlike the other chamber, this room shows no sign of habitation, and dust lies thick on the floor and on the carved lid of the stone coffin._




[sblock=OOC]
To save time that is a standard descrption of all four rooms. With all these doors I was hoping for an SOP to speed things along later. I do have one question as I thought Aedan's modifiers were pretty high I counted up his ranks. Please someone else double check my math:

Total Ranks 96 = 8 [Rogue] + 8 [Wizard] + 30 [Unseen Seer] + 50 [INT]
Total Used in RG = 147 [51 extra]

Did you use your INT ranks and then forget and use them again?[/sblock] 

l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l lDl l lDl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l lAl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l lDlMl lDl lDl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l lDlTl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l lSlSl l lPlPl l l l l l l l l l l lDl l l l
l l l lSlSl l lPlPl l l l l l l l l l l lDl l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l lDlDl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

KEY:

l l = open area
l l = hill
l l = path
l l = building
lDl = door (normal)
lDl = door (large)


----------



## Malachei (Sep 10, 2010)

Aden lets Morrolan enter the room first, then he follows. He searches the room, and has a look at the the sarcophagus.

[sblock=OOC]Any runes / writings on there? Traps? 
Search check (1d20+18=20)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Stats]
o HP = 62 (+20 temp. HP)
o AC: 23 = 10 + 7 [armor] + 0 [shield] + 6 [DEX] 
o AC Touch: 16 = 10 + 6 [DEX]
o AC Flatfooted: 17 = 10 + 7 [armor] + 0 [shield]
o INIT: +6 = +6 [DEX]
o Listen +12, Spot +15, Search +18
o Active Spells: Heart of Air (+10 jump, +10 ft. to fly speed), Heart of Water (swim speed, breath water, +5 escape artist), Heart of Earth (2 times caster level temp HP, +8 versus bull rush, overrun, trip), Heart of Fire (+10 land speed, fire resistance 20) -- if two are active: gain light fortification; if all are active: immune to criticals and sneak attacks. All of these last for 10 hours.


[sblock=Spells Prepared]

(*) = Divination
(_) = Conjuration

- 0 – (4+1 – DC 16)
Acid Splash, Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Silent Portal (SC)

- 1 – (4+1+2 – DC 17) +1 repeat (PoP)
Dawnburst (CM), Disguise Self, Grease, Guided Shot* (SC), Orb of Sound, lesser (SC), Prot. from Evil, Shield, Targeting Ray* (SC)

- 2 – (4+1+2 – DC 18)
Cloud of Knives (PHBII), Glitterdust, Heart of Air (CM), Hunter’s Eye* (PHBII) (2), Invisibility, Seeking Ray (PHBII)

- 3 – (3+1+1 – DC 19)
Blacklight (SC) (2), Blink, Heart of Water (CM), Icelance (SC)

- 4 – (2+1+1 – DC 20)
Black Tentacles, Orb of Force (SC), Heart of Earth (CM), Improved Invisibility

- 5 – (1+1+1 – DC 21)
Cloudkill, Dragonsight (SC), Heart of Fire (CM)

[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 10, 2010)

Morrolan stays in the main chamber after opening the doors and remarks, "Well, no Drow in here.  Must be in the other building unless Aden and Dargun can find some secret doors." While Aden and Dargun do their thing, the Dragon Disciple and his familiar will remain protectively available should something sneak up out of the stonework.  After all, if they are going to poke around in sarcophagi, who knows what dead might walk again.  He gets his shield ready.

_<<OOC: Morrolan opens doors, but if rooms are empty of threats he stays put and let's the rogue look for traps before stepping through. If some scouting needs to be done, Fafnir will fly in and look around first with the rogue.>>_

[sblock=Mini   Stats]*Morrolan* *AC:*   23 (12 Touch; 21 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 120 (DR 2/-)
*Spells Available:* 6 O-Level; 7 1st Level; 8 2nd Level

*Fafnir* *AC:*     25 (17 Touch; 20 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 65
*Spell Resistance:* 19[/sblock]*_______________________________

*



Morrolan Character Sheet & Fafnir the Pseudodragon


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Sep 10, 2010)

Seeing the coast is clear, Renard steps into the room.

"Hmm. That sarcophagus is familiar somehow..."

[sblock=OOC]Knowledge: Religion
   1d20+17 → [15,17] = (32)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 10, 2010)

*Talhia Shen, human beguiler*



perrinmiller said:


> Morrolan stays in the main chamber after opening the doors and remarks, "Well, no Drow in here.  Must be in the other building unless Aden and Dargun can find some secret doors."




"If we clear both mausoleums and find no way down, I have a spell that can point to hidden doors. I'd rather we exhaust the mundane means first, though, rather than burn my spell energies on something to which Aden and Dargun are already well-suited. If these Drow are as devastating as Lord Morn suggests, we'll likely need all the spell power we can have at hand."


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 10, 2010)

Dargun starts to search the walls and floors looking for moving stonework, although he is going to avoid the sarcophagus. At the same time he is alert in case someone decides to open a sarcophagus. "Don't non er thee open't coffin and let't skeleton art"


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 12, 2010)

Morrolan suggests, "I think our scouts have good enough abilities to hunt and find most secret doors without resorting to a spell.  But if we come up blank after their efforts we might need to try something else." 

[sblock=Mini   Stats]*Morrolan* *AC:*   23 (12 Touch; 21 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 120 (DR 2/-)
*Spells Available:* 6 O-Level; 7 1st Level; 8 2nd Level

*Fafnir* *AC:*     25 (17 Touch; 20 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 65
*Spell Resistance:* 19[/sblock]*_______________________________

*



Morrolan Character Sheet & Fafnir the Pseudodragon


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 12, 2010)

*Platinus: Celestial Fleshraker, Druid Warshaper*

*"Looking downward to the floor of human constructs might not show you the way into the realm of dark elves. The doors into the earth itself lay right over there."* The metallic dino points non-challantly to the pair of doors set into the side of the hill.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 15, 2010)

The group takes it's time searching the old masoleum. And old it is as Renard finds out, some of the text and religious symbols dating back before the gods true names were known. The scouting takes no time really as it is obvious no one has come through this building by the years of undistrubed dust. The lids to most of the sarcophage have old chisel marks on them were they were broken into and searching a couple show them to be empty of everything save the bones of those buried within.

The second and smaller masoleum aslo looks like it to hasn't seen any use in hundreds of years. The front door is a huge ten foot by ten foot slab of stone that has been plastered shut. And a quick look around the outside show no tracks or secert doors of any kind. 

[sblock=OOC] For now please do not use the new dice rollers added to the post. I hope they will soon make them automatically sblock to keep the grapics hidin till then just use IC, thanks. [/sblock]


----------



## Malachei (Sep 16, 2010)

Aden grabs Lai, who was scouting elsewhere for mice, and quickly searches the entrance. Then he opens the lock.

[sblock=OOC]

Search, Disable Device, Open Locks (1d20+18=22, 1d20+22=29, 1d20+19=34)

[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Stats]
o HP = 62 (+20 temp. HP)
o AC: 23 = 10 + 7 [armor] + 0 [shield] + 6 [DEX] 
o AC Touch: 16 = 10 + 6 [DEX]
o AC Flatfooted: 17 = 10 + 7 [armor] + 0 [shield]
o INIT: +6 = +6 [DEX]
o Listen +12, Spot +15, Search +18
o Fort: +4 = +2 [base] +2 [CON]
o Reflex: +8 = +4 [base] +4 [DEX]
o Will: +8 = +8 [base] +0 [WIS]
o Speed: 30 ft.
o Hand Crossbow (ranged): +14 = +5 [BAB] + 6 [DEX] + 1 [Hand Crossbow Focus] +2 [Crossbow]/ DMG = 1d4+5 (P) [Crossbow Sniper], CRIT 19-20x2
o Short Sword (melee): +4 = +5 [BAB] -1 [STR]/ DMG = 1d6-1(S), CRIT 19-20x2
o Caster Level: 10 (Divinations: 11)
o Active Spells: Heart of Air (+10 jump, +10 ft. to fly speed), Heart of Water (swim speed, breath water, +5 escape artist), Heart of Earth (2 times caster level temp HP, +8 versus bull rush, overrun, trip), Heart of Fire (+10 land speed, fire resistance 20) -- if two are active: gain light fortification; if all are active: immune to criticals and sneak attacks. All of these last for 10 hours.


[sblock=Spells Prepared]

(*) = Divination
(_) = Conjuration

- 0 – (4+1 – DC 16)
Acid Splash, Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Silent Portal (SC)

- 1 – (4+1+2 – DC 17) +1 repeat (PoP)
Dawnburst (CM), Disguise Self, Grease, Guided Shot* (SC), Orb of Sound, lesser (SC), Prot. from Evil, Shield, Targeting Ray* (SC)

- 2 – (4+1+2 – DC 18)
Cloud of Knives (PHBII), Glitterdust, Heart of Air (CM), Hunter’s Eye* (PHBII) (2), Invisibility, Seeking Ray (PHBII)

- 3 – (3+1+1 – DC 19)
Blacklight (SC) (2), Blink, Heart of Water (CM), Icelance (SC)

- 4 – (2+1+1 – DC 20)
Black Tentacles, Orb of Force (SC), Heart of Earth (CM), Improved Invisibility

- 5 – (1+1+1 – DC 21)
Cloudkill, Dragonsight (SC), Heart of Fire (CM)

[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 16, 2010)

Morrolan stands ready should this mausoleum prove to contain walking dead, shield ready and javelin in hand.

[sblock=Mini   Stats]*Morrolan* *AC:*   23 (12 Touch; 21 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 120 (DR 2/-)
*Spells Available:* 6 O-Level; 7 1st Level; 8 2nd Level

*Fafnir* *AC:*     25 (17 Touch; 20 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 65
*Spell Resistance:* 19[/sblock]*_______________________________

*



Morrolan Character Sheet & Fafnir the Pseudodragon


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dargun accompanies Aden to the door and stands guard while he works on the lock.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 16, 2010)

*Platinus: Celestial Fleshraker, Druid Warshaper*

Platinus and Slash take their places to pull one of the massive stone doors open once the signal is given.

[sblock=Combat Blocks][sblock=Slash]Slash
Earthbound Fleshraker Warbeast
Large Animal, Earth Subtype
Hit Dice: 11d8+54 (142 hp)
Initiative: +4
Speed: 60 ft. (12 squares), Burrow 10ft. (2 squares)
Armor Class: 31 (+3 Dex, +15 natural, +3 armor, -1 size), touch 13, flat-footed 22
Base Attack/Grapple: +6/+20
Attack: Claw +15 melee (1d8+10+poison+1d4 force)
Full Attack: 2 claws +15 melee (1d8+10+poison+1d4 force) and bite
+15 melee (1d8+5+1d4 force) and tail +15 melee (1d8+5+poison+1d4 force)
Space/Reach: 10 ft./10 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, Poison 1d6Dex/1d6Dex DC 21, rake 1d8+10+1d4 force
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent 
Extraordinary Abilities: DR 5/magic (Natural Attacks considered magic), Earth Mastery 
Saves: Fort +13, Ref +10, Will +6(+10)
Abilities: Str 31, Dex 17, Con 22, Int 2, Wis 16, Cha 12
Skills: Hide +8*, Jump +35, Tumble +11, Survival +5
Feats: Improved Natural Attack (claw), Track, Raptor School, Multi-Attack, Improved Multi-Attack
Gear: Piercer Cloak, Pearl of Speech, Psychokintetic Belt of Mighty Fists, Studded Leather Barding
[sblock=Description]Slash is all claws and spines dripping poison. Much of her mottled gray and black hide is covered by her simple black studded leather barding. She always moves right next to Platinus unless he tells her otherwise. The fact that she can now speak in her native elemental tongue gives her no end of joy.[/sblock]
[sblock=Features]Earthbound Companion: She gains +2Str, -2Dex, +3NA, 10ft burrow
Earth Mastery(Ex), DR 5/magic (Ex)
- Earth Mastery: +1/+1 hit/dmg when both she and enemy touch ground. 
                 -4/-4 hit/dmg vs air or waterborn enemies.
Warbeast Training: +1HD, +3Str, +3Con, +2Wis, +10ft speed, Proficiency with L/M/H armor,
Can be ridin as mount with +2Ride, +1Spot, +1Listen
Natural Bond: Gains bonuses as 9th lvl druid companion.
+6 HD, +6 NA, +3str, +3Dex, +4 Tricks, Link, Shared Spells, Evasion, Devotion, Multi-Attack[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Platinus]Platinus
Celestial Fleshraker 
Large Magical Beast, Extraplanar Subtype
HP: 109/110 = [10d8 + 30]
Initiative: +2
Speed: 60 ft. (12 squares)
Armor Class: 30 (+2 Dex, +8 natural, +8 armor, +3 shield, -1 size), touch 19, flat-footed 28
Base Attack/Grapple: +6/+17
Attack: Claw +12 melee (1d8+7+poison*)
Full Attack: 2 claws +12 melee (1d8+7+poison*) and bite
+12 melee (2d6+3*) and tail +12 melee (2d6+5+poison*)
Space/Reach: 10 ft./10 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, rake 1d8+5*,Poison 1d6Dex/1d6Dex DC19, Smite Evil 1/day
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60ft, * Vampiric: +1d6 dmg vs living enemies, I heal same amount
Resistances: Acid 10, Cold 10, Lightning 10
Immunities: Stunning, Critical Hits, Poison
Extraordinary Abilities: DR 5/magic (Natural Attacks considered magic), SR 15
Supernatural Abilities: Morphic Weapons
Saves: Fort +16, Ref +10, Will +10
Abilities: Str 25, Dex 15, Con 19, Int 14, Wis 18, Cha 8
Skills: Concentration +16, Spot +18, Jump +21, Survival +18
Feats: Natural Spell, Exalted Wild Shape, Improved Multi-Attack, Multi-Attack
Gear: See Equipment
[sblock=Features]Celestial Template added
Morphic Weapons - All Natural Weapons are +1 size category[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=prepared Spells]
0: Create Water X3, Cure Minor Wounds X3
1: Claws of the Bear X2, Beast Claws, Lesser Vigor X2
2: Mass Snake Strike X2, Nature's Favor, Lesser Resoration X2
3: Girallon's Blessing X2, Junglerazor, Mass Lesser Vigor
4: Bite of the Wereboar, Moonbolt, Jaws of The wolf
5: Bite of the Weretiger[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 17, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] This door is not locked it is plastered shut so it will need to be broken in (DC 28 STR check) or broken down (hardness 8; hp 60; AC 5) [/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 17, 2010)

*Platinus: Celestial Fleshraker, Druid Warshaper*

The druid runs his reptilian fingers over the unbroken plaster seam between the doors. *"This place has been undisturbed. Do we really need to shake the dead from their slumber, that even grave robbers have not been able to dispel? Let us move on to more promising options."* He nods to the doors set into the side of the hill.


----------



## Malachei (Sep 17, 2010)

Aden looks at the druid, then shrugs and mutters, more to himself "leave the dead to their sleep, whether a dream, or a nightmare it is," then he looks towards the hillside doors. 

[sblock=OOC]
Unless someone insists on going in here, Aden will now search the hillside doors

Listen, Search, Disable Device, Open on hillside door (1d20+12=13, 1d20+18=38, 1d20+22=29, 1d20+19=21)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Stats]
o HP = 62 (+20 temp. HP)
o AC: 23 = 10 + 7 [armor] + 0 [shield] + 6 [DEX] 
o AC Touch: 16 = 10 + 6 [DEX]
o AC Flatfooted: 17 = 10 + 7 [armor] + 0 [shield]
o INIT: +6 = +6 [DEX]
o Listen +12, Spot +15, Search +18
o Fort: +4 = +2 [base] +2 [CON]
o Reflex: +8 = +4 [base] +4 [DEX]
o Will: +8 = +8 [base] +0 [WIS]
o Speed: 30 ft.
o Hand Crossbow (ranged): +14 = +5 [BAB] + 6 [DEX] + 1 [Hand Crossbow Focus] +2 [Crossbow]/ DMG = 1d4+5 (P) [Crossbow Sniper], CRIT 19-20x2
o Short Sword (melee): +4 = +5 [BAB] -1 [STR]/ DMG = 1d6-1(S), CRIT 19-20x2
o Caster Level: 10 (Divinations: 11)
o Active Spells: Heart of Air (+10 jump, +10 ft. to fly speed), Heart of Water (swim speed, breath water, +5 escape artist), Heart of Earth (2 times caster level temp HP, +8 versus bull rush, overrun, trip), Heart of Fire (+10 land speed, fire resistance 20) -- if two are active: gain light fortification; if all are active: immune to criticals and sneak attacks. All of these last for 10 hours.


[sblock=Spells Prepared]

(*) = Divination
(_) = Conjuration

- 0 – (4+1 – DC 16)
Acid Splash, Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Silent Portal (SC)

- 1 – (4+1+2 – DC 17) +1 repeat (PoP)
Dawnburst (CM), Disguise Self, Grease, Guided Shot* (SC), Orb of Sound, lesser (SC), Prot. from Evil, Shield, Targeting Ray* (SC)

- 2 – (4+1+2 – DC 18)
Cloud of Knives (PHBII), Glitterdust, Heart of Air (CM), Hunter’s Eye* (PHBII) (2), Invisibility, Seeking Ray (PHBII)

- 3 – (3+1+1 – DC 19)
Blacklight (SC) (2), Blink, Heart of Water (CM), Icelance (SC)

- 4 – (2+1+1 – DC 20)
Black Tentacles, Orb of Force (SC), Heart of Earth (CM), Improved Invisibility

- 5 – (1+1+1 – DC 21)
Cloudkill, Dragonsight (SC), Heart of Fire (CM)

[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 17, 2010)

Morrolan grunts in agreement, but waits until the trapfinder changes his mind before moving his watchful position.

[sblock=Mini   Stats]*Morrolan* *AC:*   23 (12 Touch; 21 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 120 (DR 2/-)
*Spells Available:* 6 O-Level; 7 1st Level; 8 2nd Level

*Fafnir* *AC:*     25 (17 Touch; 20 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 65
*Spell Resistance:* 19[/sblock]*_______________________________

*




Morrolan Character Sheet & Fafnir the Pseudodragon


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 17, 2010)

Dargun replies to Aden "I'm wi' thee. Lead on" He accompanies Aden to the hillside door, keeping guard.


----------



## jkason (Sep 17, 2010)

*Talhia Shen, human beguiler*

"It's unlikely the drow would have taken the time to re-seal their entrance to the surface this way," she agrees. "If the hillside doors don't prove fruitful, though, I have a spell that can open this more gently than having to smash things in."


----------



## Malachei (Sep 17, 2010)

Aden makes eye contact with both Dargun and Morrolan. Obviously, his delicate ways of opening a passage for the small band were of little use here. He had already packed his tools. _Breaking in with force, it is, then_ he thought, until Talhia spoke. He nods at her, takes another look at the stone doors and mutters "A quick, fail-safe and quiet way in? That might be a good idea."

He draws his weapon, waiting for the others to open the door.


----------



## jkason (Sep 17, 2010)

*Talhia Shen, human beguiler*

When everyone has indicated their readiness, Talhia turns toward the doors. She tilts her head, clucks her tongue, and suddenly the plaster seal of the giant doors crumbles away. 

"That should do it" she says.

[sblock=OOC]Casting knock. 

[sblock=Stats]Spells cast: 2nd level: 1/7

Languages: Common, Sylvan, Draconic, Elven, Undercommon, Dwarven

[sblock=Combat]
HP: 90 = [10d6 + 30]
AC: 18 = 10 + 7 [armor] + 0 [shield] + 1 [DEX] 
AC Touch: 11 = 10 + 1 [DEX]
AC Flatfooted: 17 = 10 + 7 [armor] + 0 [shield]
INIT: +1 = +1 [DEX]
BAB: +5 = +5[Beguiler]
Fort: +6 = +3 [base] + 3 [stat]
Reflex: +4 = +3 [base] + 1 [stat]
Will: +7 = +7 [base] + 0 [stat]
SPECIAL: +1 vs. spells/spell-like abilities (Nymph's Kiss)
Speed: 30'
Spell Resistance: 20 (Necklace of Protection)
Special: fire resist (10)[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Dagger +1 (melee): +5 = +5 [BAB] -1 [STR] / DMG = 1d4, CRIT 19-20x2
Dagger +1 (ranged): +7 = +5 [BAB] +1 [DEX] / DMG = 1d4, CRIT 19-20X2, range 10 ft.
MW Crossbow: +7 = +5 [BAB] +1 [DEX] +1 [MW] / DMG = 1d8, CRIT 19-20/x2, range 80 ft.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
--Beguiler--
* Armored mage (no spell failure in light armor)
* Trapfinding (as rogue)
* Cloaked casting (+1 DC and +2 vs. SR if opponent flat-footed)
* Surprise casting (move action)
* Advanced learning (3rd: Distract Assailant)
* Advanced learning (7th: Shadow Binding)
* Spells: All spells on spell list count as spells known:

Spell mods: +1 DC, +1 CL for enchantment spells

Cantrips (6/day) (DC 15): Dancing lights, daze, detect magic, ghost sound, message, open/close, read magic
1st level (6+2/day)(DC 16): charm person, color spray, comprehend languages, distract assailant (advanced learning 3rd), detect secret doors, disguise self, expeditious retreat, hypnotism, mage armor, obscuring mist, rouse, silent image, sleep, undetectable alignment, whelm
2nd level (6+1/day)(DC 17): blinding color surge, blur, daze monster, detect thoughts, fog cloud, glitterdust, hypnotic pattern, invisibility, knock, minor image, mirror image, misdirection, see invisibility, silence, spider climb, stay the hand, touch of idiocy, vertigo, whelming burst
3rd level (6+1/day)(DC 18): arcane sight, clairaudience/clairvoyance, crown of veils, deep slumber, dispel magic, displacement, glibness, halt, haste, hesitate, hold person, inevitable defeat, invisibility sphere, legion of sentinels, major image, nondetection, shadow binding (advanced learning 7th), slow, suggestion, vertigo field, zone of silence
4th level (5+1/day)(DC 19): charm monster, confusion, crushing despair, freedom of movement, greater invisibility, greater mirror image, locate creature, mass whelm, phantom battle, rainbow pattern, solid fog 
5th level (3/day)(DC 20): break enchantment, dominate person, feeblemind, friend to foe, hold monster, incite riot, mind fog, Rary's telepathic bond, seeming, sending, swift etherealness

[/sblock]

[sblock=Feats&Flaws]
Spell Focus (enchantment)(1st)
Nymph's Kiss(bonus human)
[sblock]Book of Exalted Deeds, pg. 44
By maintaining an intimate relationship with a good-aligned fey
(such as a nymph or dryad), you gain some of the characteristics
of fey.
*Benefit:* Fey creatures regard you as though you were fey. You
gain a +2 circumstance bonus on all Charisma-related checks,
and a +1 bonus on all saving throws against spells and spell-like
abilities. Starting with the level when you take this feat, you
gain 1 extra skill point per level.[/sblock]
Stealthy (campaign bonus, +2/+2 only)
Deft Hands (campaign bonus, +2/+2 only)
Unsettling Enchantment (3rd)
[sblock]Complete Mage, pg. 48
Your enchantment spells cloud the minds of even those who
would otherwise resist their effects.
*Prerequisite:* Spell Focus (enchantment) or enchanter
level 1st.
*Benefit:* Any foe required to save against an enchantment
spell you cast takes a -2 penalty on attack rolls and to AC for
1 round, regardless of the result of the save. This is a mindaffecting
effect.
*Special:* An enchanter can select this feat as a wizard
bonus feat.[/sblock]
Silent Spell(beguiler 5th)
Touch of Distraction (6th)
[sblock]Complete Mage, pg. 48
Your touch briefly clouds the mind of a foe, impeding its
efforts.
*Prerequisite:* Ability to cast 3rd-level spells.
*Benefit:* As long as you have an enchantment spell of 3rd
level or higher available to cast, you can cloud the mind of a
creature within 30 feet as a standard action. The target takes
a -2 penalty on its next single attack roll or Reflex saving
throw. If the target makes no attacks or Reflex saves within
a number of rounds equal to the level of the highest-level
enchantment spell you have available to cast, the effect ends.
Multiple uses of this feat don't stack. This is an enchantment
(compulsion), mind-affecting effect.
As a secondary benefit, you gain a +1 competence bonus to
your caster level when casting enchantment spells.[/sblock]
Still Spell(beguiler 10th)
Rapid Metamagic (9th)
[sblock]_Complete Mage, pg. 46_
You possess an uncanny mastery of your magic, enabling you
to modify spells on the fly much faster than others can.
*Prerequisites:* Spellcraft 12 ranks, ability to spontaneously
cast spells.
*Benefit:* When you apply a metamagic feat to a spontaneously
cast spell, the spell takes only its normal casting
time.
*Normal:* Spontaneous casters applying metamagic must
either take a full-round action (if the spell normally requires
a standard action or less) or add a full-round action to the casting
time (if the spell takes 1 full round or longer to cast).[/sblock]
[/sblock]

[sblock=Skill Tricks (Complete Scoundrel)]
Conceal Spellcasting (SoH vs. Spot)
Swift Concentration (maintain concentration as swift action)[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]

EDIT: I got confused about doors, honestly, and had myself convinced it was the hillside doors that were sealed. It was never my intent to unseal the tomb (and Talhia, who's actually there physically, wouldn't suffer from my textural confusion as a player).


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 18, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] I'm a little confused as I read this for the first time but I think you all wish to have a look at the thrid set of doors before casting any spells or breaking anything down, and that is fine with me. [/sblock]



> _Another large pair of doors is set into the hillside. These are flanked by a pair of columns carved to resemble skeletal warriors in full plate armor, their visored helments open to reveal their leering skulls. The doors are unadorned except for two stone handles, although gouge marks indicate that heavy tools dealt some damage to the doors in the past._




Aden finds no traps around the doors or coulmns, and when he looks he sees no way to lock the doors. But when the party tries to open the doors they find they are indeed locked, from the other side. The clinking of chains can be heard as the doors pull open a crack and stop.

Looking a chain is indeed linked across the doors on the inside, holding them in place. Looking you can also just make out the side of a padlock that must be what is keeping the doors sealed fast.


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Sep 18, 2010)

"Looks as though we'll need some form of remote legerdemain--one of Talhia's many talents," says Renard. "Talhia, dear, would you do the honors?"


----------



## jkason (Sep 18, 2010)

*Talhia Shen, human beguiler*

[sblock=OOC]







HolyMan said:


> I'm a little confused as I read this for the first time but I think you all wish to have a look at the thrid set of doors before casting any spells or breaking anything down, and that is fine with me.




Indeed. I just got turned around, though it looks like I won't have to update my statblock since I'll still be using the spell lol. [/sblock]





HolyMan said:


> Aden finds no traps around the doors or coulmns, and when he looks he sees no way to lock the doors. But when the party tries to open the doors they find they are indeed locked, from the other side. The clinking of chains can be heard as the doors pull open a crack and stop.
> 
> Looking a chain is indeed linked across the doors on the inside, holding them in place. Looking you can also just make out the side of a padlock that must be what is keeping the doors sealed fast.






Hella_Tellah said:


> "Looks as though we'll need some form of remote legerdemain--one of Talhia's many talents," says Renard. "Talhia, dear, would you do the honors?"




When everyone has indicated their readiness, Talhia tilts her head, clucks her tongue, and smiles at the clink and slide of metal that indicates the padlocked chains have been released. 

"That should do it" she says.

[sblock=OOC]Casting knock. For real this time.  

[sblock=Stats]Spells cast: 2nd level: 1/7

Languages: Common, Sylvan, Draconic, Elven, Undercommon, Dwarven

[sblock=Combat]
HP: 90 = [10d6 + 30]
AC: 18 = 10 + 7 [armor] + 0 [shield] + 1 [DEX] 
AC Touch: 11 = 10 + 1 [DEX]
AC Flatfooted: 17 = 10 + 7 [armor] + 0 [shield]
INIT: +1 = +1 [DEX]
BAB: +5 = +5[Beguiler]
Fort: +6 = +3 [base] + 3 [stat]
Reflex: +4 = +3 [base] + 1 [stat]
Will: +7 = +7 [base] + 0 [stat]
SPECIAL: +1 vs. spells/spell-like abilities (Nymph's Kiss)
Speed: 30'
Spell Resistance: 20 (Necklace of Protection)
Special: fire resist (10)[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Dagger +1 (melee): +5 = +5 [BAB] -1 [STR] / DMG = 1d4, CRIT 19-20x2
Dagger +1 (ranged): +7 = +5 [BAB] +1 [DEX] / DMG = 1d4, CRIT 19-20X2, range 10 ft.
MW Crossbow: +7 = +5 [BAB] +1 [DEX] +1 [MW] / DMG = 1d8, CRIT 19-20/x2, range 80 ft.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
--Beguiler--
* Armored mage (no spell failure in light armor)
* Trapfinding (as rogue)
* Cloaked casting (+1 DC and +2 vs. SR if opponent flat-footed)
* Surprise casting (move action)
* Advanced learning (3rd: Distract Assailant)
* Advanced learning (7th: Shadow Binding)
* Spells: All spells on spell list count as spells known:

Spell mods: +1 DC, +1 CL for enchantment spells

Cantrips (6/day) (DC 15): Dancing lights, daze, detect magic, ghost sound, message, open/close, read magic
1st level (6+2/day)(DC 16): charm person, color spray, comprehend languages, distract assailant (advanced learning 3rd), detect secret doors, disguise self, expeditious retreat, hypnotism, mage armor, obscuring mist, rouse, silent image, sleep, undetectable alignment, whelm
2nd level (6+1/day)(DC 17): blinding color surge, blur, daze monster, detect thoughts, fog cloud, glitterdust, hypnotic pattern, invisibility, knock, minor image, mirror image, misdirection, see invisibility, silence, spider climb, stay the hand, touch of idiocy, vertigo, whelming burst
3rd level (6+1/day)(DC 18): arcane sight, clairaudience/clairvoyance, crown of veils, deep slumber, dispel magic, displacement, glibness, halt, haste, hesitate, hold person, inevitable defeat, invisibility sphere, legion of sentinels, major image, nondetection, shadow binding (advanced learning 7th), slow, suggestion, vertigo field, zone of silence
4th level (5+1/day)(DC 19): charm monster, confusion, crushing despair, freedom of movement, greater invisibility, greater mirror image, locate creature, mass whelm, phantom battle, rainbow pattern, solid fog 
5th level (3/day)(DC 20): break enchantment, dominate person, feeblemind, friend to foe, hold monster, incite riot, mind fog, Rary's telepathic bond, seeming, sending, swift etherealness

[/sblock]

[sblock=Feats&Flaws]
Spell Focus (enchantment)(1st)
Nymph's Kiss(bonus human)
[sblock]Book of Exalted Deeds, pg. 44
By maintaining an intimate relationship with a good-aligned fey
(such as a nymph or dryad), you gain some of the characteristics
of fey.
*Benefit:* Fey creatures regard you as though you were fey. You
gain a +2 circumstance bonus on all Charisma-related checks,
and a +1 bonus on all saving throws against spells and spell-like
abilities. Starting with the level when you take this feat, you
gain 1 extra skill point per level.[/sblock]
Stealthy (campaign bonus, +2/+2 only)
Deft Hands (campaign bonus, +2/+2 only)
Unsettling Enchantment (3rd)
[sblock]Complete Mage, pg. 48
Your enchantment spells cloud the minds of even those who
would otherwise resist their effects.
*Prerequisite:* Spell Focus (enchantment) or enchanter
level 1st.
*Benefit:* Any foe required to save against an enchantment
spell you cast takes a -2 penalty on attack rolls and to AC for
1 round, regardless of the result of the save. This is a mindaffecting
effect.
*Special:* An enchanter can select this feat as a wizard
bonus feat.[/sblock]
Silent Spell(beguiler 5th)
Touch of Distraction (6th)
[sblock]Complete Mage, pg. 48
Your touch briefly clouds the mind of a foe, impeding its
efforts.
*Prerequisite:* Ability to cast 3rd-level spells.
*Benefit:* As long as you have an enchantment spell of 3rd
level or higher available to cast, you can cloud the mind of a
creature within 30 feet as a standard action. The target takes
a -2 penalty on its next single attack roll or Reflex saving
throw. If the target makes no attacks or Reflex saves within
a number of rounds equal to the level of the highest-level
enchantment spell you have available to cast, the effect ends.
Multiple uses of this feat don't stack. This is an enchantment
(compulsion), mind-affecting effect.
As a secondary benefit, you gain a +1 competence bonus to
your caster level when casting enchantment spells.[/sblock]
Still Spell(beguiler 10th)
Rapid Metamagic (9th)
[sblock]_Complete Mage, pg. 46_
You possess an uncanny mastery of your magic, enabling you
to modify spells on the fly much faster than others can.
*Prerequisites:* Spellcraft 12 ranks, ability to spontaneously
cast spells.
*Benefit:* When you apply a metamagic feat to a spontaneously
cast spell, the spell takes only its normal casting
time.
*Normal:* Spontaneous casters applying metamagic must
either take a full-round action (if the spell normally requires
a standard action or less) or add a full-round action to the casting
time (if the spell takes 1 full round or longer to cast).[/sblock]
[/sblock]

[sblock=Skill Tricks (Complete Scoundrel)]
Conceal Spellcasting (SoH vs. Spot)
Swift Concentration (maintain concentration as swift action)[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 19, 2010)

The lock clicks open and it takes a few jarring pulls to get it to fall from the chain and let the doors open. Once open the group sees the following without even stepping inside.



> _A 10-foot wide hallway of stone runs back into the hillside as far as you can see. Right in front of you, five dead drow, two female and three male, lie in the mouth of the tunnel. They have been stripped of arms and armor, but each still wears a black tabard emblazoned with a silver spiderweb insignia. The air here smells strongly of death._




[sblock=OOC] A quick search reveals that two of the drow where killed by blunt weapons and the others by small crossbow(hand) bolts. They have been stripped of all vaulables [/sblock]


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Sep 19, 2010)

Renard twists off the top of a scrollcase dangling at his side and pulls out a very large scroll inscribed with complex runes.

"I'd like to make a few inquiries of one of these corpses, but the incantation to awaken it will take some time. Morrolan, Dargun, could you see to securing the area?"

[sblock=OOC]
Casting _speak with dead_ from a scroll. Casting time is 10 minutes, and we'll be able to ask 5 questions of 1 corpse. I'll cast it on one of the women, since they tend to take the leadership roles. If you think of a question you'd like to ask, fire away. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 19, 2010)

Morrolan pats Fafnir on the head and remarks telepathically, _Perfectly good waste of a spell to open the door.  Yeah, I suppose they didn't know I had bolt cutters and a crowbar, but no matter, neh?  Door's open anyway.__  Next time I'll speak up sooner._

The big man passes a few feet past the farthest corpse and takes up a guard position, stowing his shield and changing to his longbow in hand.  If the passage is clear for 60 feet he'll send Fafnir down the hallway another 30 feet to check and report back.

[sblock=Mini   Stats]*Morrolan* *AC:*   23 (12 Touch; 21 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 120 (DR 2/-)
*Spells Available:* 6 O-Level; 7 1st Level; 8 2nd Level

*Fafnir* *AC:*     25 (17 Touch; 20 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 65
*Spell Resistance:* 19[/sblock]*_______________________________

*



Morrolan Character Sheet & Fafnir the Pseudodragon


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 19, 2010)

"'am on it" says Dargun as he walks past the bodies. He stops next to Morrolan and staring off into the darkness as he stands guard.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 20, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] The corridor stays ten feet wide and is a 100' long from entrance to a corner where it turns south. An open archway is 40' from the entrance on the north wall. And the dragon reports another long hallyway around the corner with a couple closed doors. Well this questioning may take awhile, unless you wish for me to take over for you.  and give you some info. [/sblock]


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Sep 20, 2010)

Renard finishes the incantation by bowing low to the four cardinal directions and waving an emblem of Osiris, the Mulhorandi god of death. He kicks up a cloud of black dust, which hovers above the body of one of the female drow before entering through the nostrils.

"Speak," commands Renard. "What was your business here before your death?"

[sblock=OOC]







			
				HolyMan said:
			
		

> Well this questioning may take awhile, unless you wish for me to take over for you.  and give you some info.



If you guys don't mind indulging me, I'd rather role-play the party asking the corpse questions--this is the kind of stuff that interests me, as a player. I've asked one question, so everyone else, please feel free to ask four more![/sblock]


----------



## Malachei (Sep 20, 2010)

While the others entered the hallway, Aden stood guard, covering their advance with his weapon at th ready. Then, slowly, maybe reluctantly, he limps through the doorway. He takes a last look back, overlooking the road they came and the scenery from his hillside view. _Aina..._, his mind flashes. 

The further he advances towards the drow, the narrower his eyes. For long minutes, he does not speak. Seeing Dargun guarding their front and the dragon scouting ahead, he stands near Renard. His face a scowl of disgust, he is almost frozen in place, only his hand trembling visibly. Finally, he bites his lips, closes his eyes and inhales deeply.

"Ask them who has killed them." he hisses. Then he searches their bodies and the environs.

[sblock=Notes]
Search drow bodies (1d20+18=36)
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 20, 2010)

*Talhia Shen, human beguiler*

Talhia stands silent as the first questions are asked, waiting for the responses before she offers any of her own.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 20, 2010)

The felshrakers wait outside the entrance, keeping tabs on the surrounding countrside while the introverted spellcaster mumbles over the corpses for a very long time.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 20, 2010)

*Question #1*

As Renard finishes his spell the dead body of one of the female drow shivers. Aden has to leap back as it turns slowly almost jolting at every move. It tries to stand and then falls against the wall holding itself up one of it's legs twisted almost backwards at the knee. As it moves it's head wobbles and the party notices a huge indent in it's skull that is covered by dried blood matted white hair.

The spell pushes air into the soulless shell and the body seems to inflate a little. The stomach bugles out almost as if the creature were pregnant but then deflates to normal and everyone heres the air hiss out from it's lips and oraficies. Then again the creature takes a "breathe" although smaller and Renard nows this is so it can use the air to help it "speak".

"What was your business here before your death?" he asks the corpse.

"Weeee," it hisses out the words as the air is squeezed out of it. "were fleeeing Szith Morcane."

[sblock=OOC] No problem with indulging  please let me know as I wish to make this a fun game for everyone. That's why I auto failed the saving throw it would have gotten. [/sblock]


----------



## Malachei (Sep 21, 2010)

Despite his ailment, Aden is lightning-quick to jump from the rising drow. His reflexes twisting, he almost shoots the dark elf. His face slowly changes from panic to contempt, as he hears the evil elf speaking. "Curse her and all of her kin..." he hisses. It is obvious he is tense.

[sblock=Notes]
Renard will best take the lead. Aden will not directly speak to the drow.
[/sblock]


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Sep 21, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> "Weeee," it hisses out the words as the air is squeezed out of it. "were fleeeing Szith Morcane."




Renard appears quite comfortable speaking with the animated corpse--perhaps more so than when speaking with the living. "Who is Szith Morcane?"

[sblock=OOC]Thanks, HM! Really enjoying your descriptions.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 21, 2010)

*Question #2*

[sblock=OOC] My pleasure  [/sblock]

The creature's neck can no longer support the it's head, even wih help from the spell. Renard continues his questions knowing he has only a few minutes and wishes to use all of them wisely. 

"Who is Szith Morcane?" he asks.

The creature's head flops to lay on it's slim shoulder as it answers, the neck bone possible snapped by the blow to the creature's skull. "Szith Morcane wassss home." the body speaks, and the air seems to leak out of it. And then again it takes a magically breath and stands head oddly cocked to the side, one arm holding it up as it leans against the wall.


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Sep 22, 2010)

Renard ponders this answer for a moment.

[sblock=rolls]
Knowledge (Dungeoneering) 3+23=26
Knowledge (Geography) 18+10=28
[/sblock]

"Very well, then," he continues. "Who killed you?"


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 23, 2010)

*Question #3*

The dead shell is devoid of fluid and yet it somehow manages to spit (a little).

"Followersss of the White Banshee."


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Sep 23, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
That's 3 down. Were Renard's knowledge rolls on Szith Morcane (Dungeoneering and Geography) good enough to have him recall anything? And would you please roll the appropriate Knowledge for Followers of the White Banshee for me, so as to avoid spoiling it? 

Knowledge(Architecture and engineering) +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [INT]
Knowledge(Dungeoneering) +23 = +13 [ranks] +5 [INT] +3 [Feat] +2 [Lore Mastery]
Knowledge(Geography) +10 = +5 [ranks] +5 [INT]
Knowledge(History) +15 = +10 [ranks] +5 [INT]
Knowledge(Arcana) +15 = +10 [ranks] +5 [INT]
Knowledge(The Planes) +10 = +5 [ranks] +5 [INT]
Knowledge(Religion) +17 = +10 [ranks] +5 [INT] +2 [Lore Mastery]
Knowledge(Local) +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [INT]
Knowledge(Nobility and Royalty) +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [INT]
Knowledge(Nature) +8 = +3 [ranks] +5 [INT]
Knowledge(Psionics) +10 = +5 [ranks] +5 [INT]

If anyone else has an idea for a question, let 'er rip. I'll ask about the White Banshee after getting some knowledge, unless someone else would like to.
[/sblock]


----------



## Malachei (Sep 23, 2010)

"A white banshee..." Aden comments, "sounds like a black swan to me..." as he shakes his head. He keeps his distance to the drow, staying behind Renard. As if lost in thought, he asks Renard, rather than the drow "Her followers, what are they supposed to be? Ghosts?"

[sblock=OOC]

--> HM: Did my search check yield any result?

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 23, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Szith Morcane - Never heard of it, but from your knowledge checks you believe it is probably some new drow settlement noone has heard of. Probably close to the surface do to raiding parties and the usual need for drow to cause havoc.

The White Banshee - is also called Lady of the Dead or the Vengeful Banshee and is the drow goddess of undead and vengeance whose symbol is a female drow hand wearing silver rings. 

Dogma: Death comes to all and cruel vengeance on those who waste their lives on petty concerns of this existence. Hunt, slay and animate those who would scorn the White Banshee's power. 

EDIT: No they have been stripped of all vauables.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 23, 2010)

Without taking his eyes off the corridor, Dargun interjects "This lot seems ta be refugees. Ask im who's  attacking t'umans"


----------



## jkason (Sep 23, 2010)

*Talhia Shen, human beguiler*



ghostcat said:


> Without taking his eyes off the corridor, Dargun interjects "This lot seems ta be refugees. Ask im who's  attacking t'umans"




Talhia nods her agreement to the question. "Indeed. If these White Banshee are doing our work for us, perhaps we should be sending them flowers."


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Sep 24, 2010)

"An internecine war with the White Banshee's death cultists?" Renard thinks aloud. "I suppose if we're to pit one against the other, I'll prefer to side with those who don't reek of corpse-rot and bile. If I were to choose on an aesthetic basis, that is."

"You heard the dwarf," says Renard, returning to the drow corpse. "Who's attacking the humans?"


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 24, 2010)

*Platinus: Celestial Fleshraker, Druid Warshaper*

A large fleshraker head is poked into the entrance where the others are gathered. *"Allowing undeath to flourish only nurtures the strength of its armies. But allowing the dark spiders time to sharpen their claws as they hack through the shambling masses of decay will only serve to create more skilled foes for us to deal with tomorrow. Neither side can be allowed to destroy the other."*


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 24, 2010)

*Question #4*

The shell turns to look at the dwarf with film covered eyes. It's decaying head still perched on it's shoulder the things body jolts as it turns to face Dargun. It seems although Renard is asking the questons it is giving this answer to the dwarf, maybe it just seems that way but it is still creepy.

"The new rulersss of Szith Morcane." it hiss out. The air inside it turned foul by the decay of the corspe. It then "inhales" quickly one last time, as if it wishes the last question asked so it may again rest in the darkness.


----------



## Malachei (Sep 24, 2010)

Aden looks at the druid, nods and states "Undead drow, that is a dark curse spelled twice. We cannot allow the foul to linger, lest the taint spread and know no bounds like the black plague..." his voice is bitter with cold wrath.

He hurries past Dargun, quickly checking the hallway and doors to prepare for the party's advance.

[sblock=Notes]
Aden will conduct a search of the hallway and the doors (including listening), see below for some rolls. In case you need additional rolls, please tell me which.

5 Listen and Search checks for area/hallway and doors (1d20+12=19, 1d20+18=38, 1d20+12=21, 1d20+18=23, 1d20+12=21, 1d20+18=20, 1d20+12=22, 1d20+18=31, 1d20+12=20, 1d20+18=38)

[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Stats]
o HP = 62 (+20 temp. HP)
o AC: 23 = 10 + 7 [armor] + 0 [shield] + 6 [DEX] 
o AC Touch: 16 = 10 + 6 [DEX]
o AC Flatfooted: 17 = 10 + 7 [armor] + 0 [shield]
o INIT: +6 = +6 [DEX]
o Listen +12, Spot +15, Search +18
o Fort: +4 = +2 [base] +2 [CON]
o Reflex: +8 = +4 [base] +4 [DEX]
o Will: +8 = +8 [base] +0 [WIS]
o Speed: 30 ft.
o Hand Crossbow (ranged): +14 = +5 [BAB] + 6 [DEX] + 1 [Hand Crossbow Focus] +2 [Crossbow]/ DMG = 1d4+5 (P) [Crossbow Sniper], CRIT 19-20x2
o Short Sword (melee): +4 = +5 [BAB] -1 [STR]/ DMG = 1d6-1(S), CRIT 19-20x2
o Caster Level: 10 (Divinations: 11)
o Active Spells: Heart of Air (+10 jump, +10 ft. to fly speed), Heart of Water (swim speed, breath water, +5 escape artist), Heart of Earth (2 times caster level temp HP, +8 versus bull rush, overrun, trip), Heart of Fire (+10 land speed, fire resistance 20) -- if two are active: gain light fortification; if all are active: immune to criticals and sneak attacks. All of these last for 10 hours.


[sblock=Spells Prepared]

(*) = Divination
(_) = Conjuration

- 0 – (4+1 – DC 16)
Acid Splash, Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Silent Portal (SC)

- 1 – (4+1+2 – DC 17) +1 repeat (PoP)
Dawnburst (CM), Disguise Self, Grease, Guided Shot* (SC), Orb of Sound, lesser (SC), Prot. from Evil, Shield, Targeting Ray* (SC)

- 2 – (4+1+2 – DC 18)
Cloud of Knives (PHBII), Glitterdust, Heart of Air (CM), Hunter’s Eye* (PHBII) (2), Invisibility, Seeking Ray (PHBII)

- 3 – (3+1+1 – DC 19)
Blacklight (SC) (2), Blink, Heart of Water (CM), Icelance (SC)

- 4 – (2+1+1 – DC 20)
Black Tentacles, Orb of Force (SC), Heart of Earth (CM), Improved Invisibility

- 5 – (1+1+1 – DC 21)
Cloudkill, Dragonsight (SC), Heart of Fire (CM)

[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 25, 2010)

On hearing Platinus's comments, Morrolan agrees, "Yes, if someone is going to be sharpening claws," He holds up his clawed hand and wiggles the fingers for emphasis. "that someone should be us.  I am all for equality, kill both side evenly."

[sblock=Mini   Stats]*Morrolan* *AC:*   23 (12 Touch; 21 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 120 (DR 2/-)
*Spells Available:* 6 O-Level; 7 1st Level; 8 2nd Level

*Fafnir* *AC:*     25 (17 Touch; 20 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 65
*Spell Resistance:* 19[/sblock]*_______________________________

*




Morrolan Character Sheet & Fafnir the Pseudodragon


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 25, 2010)

Dargun interrupts the conversation by saying "What make thee think t'white Banshee and 'er followers are undead. 'e neva said owt about undead. Ask 'im"


----------



## Malachei (Sep 25, 2010)

Aden nods at Dargun and says "The old elven tales tell of the banshees, as spirits from the otherworld, wicked and twisted and full of hate." he pauses, and shrugs, "And although the elves are wise, and their tales are full of memory, I have not seen it with my own eyes, and hence, I do not know whether they are true. So, yes, we shall ask them..." and he resumes his search.


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Sep 26, 2010)

"As the White Banshee is the patron goddess of undeath, among other things, her priesthood is largely composed of necromancers," Renard explains. "Many of her most fervent clerics are known to show great talent in rebuking and controlling the dead, a practice which she favors."

Renard asks the corpse a final question. "Why are your people at war with the followers of the White Banshee?"


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 27, 2010)

*Question #5*

"Becausssse we followed the Spider Queen." the corspe rasps out and then tumbles forward to lay amongst the other dead drow. 

[sblock=OOC] Search check first room completly empty. First door is shut and unlocked. You see no traps and it looks like it has been broken into by the chisel and crowbar marks on the doorjam. Second door is down the hall and you haven't had time to go check it. Map coming up. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 27, 2010)

AREA 4


> _This wide hallway extends about 40 feet into the darkness before ending in what looks like a small cyrpt, though there is no sarcophagus. Two alcoves branch off from each side of the hall. These are also apparently empty. except for thick a coting of dust._




Door near Aden.



> _The door here was obviously once pastered shut, but the wide crack in the plaster surrounding it indicates that it has since been broken open. The door is now closed._




l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l lAl4l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l lRl l l l lMl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l lTl l l l lDl l l l l l l l l lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lAlDl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lDl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lDl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l 
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

KEY:

l l = open area/hallway
l l = stairs down
l l = soild/unexplored
lDl = door (normal 5'x 8')
lDl = door (large 10' x 10')


----------



## Malachei (Sep 27, 2010)

Nodding at the others, Aden draws his crossbow and waits for them to open the door.

[sblock=Notes]

Standard procedure here. Aden will stand 5 ft. behind, with a clear line of fire into the room, but will let the fighters go in first. If the room appears empty, he will take the lead again. if there's anything of note inside (an exit, or dead bodies, for instance), he will sneak into it and search it).

Provisional Search check for room (1d20+18=22)

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 27, 2010)

Morrolan moves up into position putting his longbow away and loosening his shield. Fafnir rests on his shoulder.  He says quietly, "Ready to open the door, when it is time." 

[sblock=Mini   Stats]*Morrolan* *AC:*   23 (12 Touch; 21 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 120 (DR 2/-)
*Spells Available:* 6 O-Level; 7 1st Level; 8 2nd Level

*Fafnir* *AC:*     25 (17 Touch; 20 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 65
*Spell Resistance:* 19[/sblock]*_______________________________

*




Morrolan Character Sheet & Fafnir the Pseudodragon


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 27, 2010)

Having heard the answer to the final question, Dargun hurries to catch up with Aden. Waiting for the door to be opened.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Platinus: Celestial Fleshraker, Druid Warshaper*

As the others move further into the tunnels, so too do the pair of large dinosaurs. Their tails sway slowly in counterpoint to the duo of fanged heads on their powerful necks. They take up most of the worked stone corridor, having just enough room to fight if need be.

[sblock=OOC]Is A4 where we are coming into the tunnel system? Your legend dropped our identifiers and there are now 2 "A" marks on the map. 

As nobody has voices any negative opinions regarding the poison, I'll call all the crossbow bolts, arrow tips and non-natural weapons (aside from Slash's and mine) coated in DC 21 1d6/1d6 Dex dmg poison.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 27, 2010)

*Talhia Shen, human beguiler*

"So, stuck in the middle of a war. This should be fun," she comments dryly as their dead information source falls. She keeps her crossbow ready as she moves into position near the door.









*OOC:*


Is using poison considered evil by default? If so, I don't think Talhia can use it since she's Chaotic Good. If not (and I tend to think it's an oddly absolutist concept), then she'll go ahead and use it for her crossbow bolts.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 28, 2010)

Morrolan opens the door.  If it is stuck he will pull out his crowbar to assist.

[sblock=Mini   Stats]*Morrolan* *AC:*   23 (12 Touch; 21 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 120 (DR 2/-)
*Spells Available:* 6 O-Level; 7 1st Level; 8 2nd Level

*Fafnir* *AC:*     25 (17 Touch; 20 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 65
*Spell Resistance:* 19[/sblock]*_______________________________

*



Morrolan Character Sheet & Fafnir the Pseudodragon


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 29, 2010)

Morrolan waits for th eothers to get in there normal postions before opening the door. After letting Slash squeeze through he opens it. Aden steps up and then mutters, "Looks clear." Before stepping back.

Morrolan raises his shield and keeps his scimitar at the ready as he slowly steps into the room, a feeling of foreboding coming on the warrior. He knows you just don't walk into such places unchallenged his thoughts stop as...



> _On the floor at the threshold of the crypt, a dangerous looking glyph suddenly becomes visible and flashes bright blue. With the peal of thunder, two bright-golden lions appear, roaring with anger!_
> 
> _Beyond the glowing lions stand several stone sarcophagi - at least four, probably more._




One south of Morrolan swipes it razor sharp claws as it materials next to the warrior. Ducking the beast, it takes chunks out of the corner of the wall missing him completly. 

The second pounces and Morrolan raises his shield catching the beast in the air. It bites and rakes with it's back claws at the magical shield, holding on with a large paw. As Morrolan let's the creature drop back to the floor it brings it's other claw down on the half-orcs exsposed upper arm, drawing blood.

lxlAlBlClDlElFlGlHlIlJlKlLlMlNlOlPlQlRlSlTlUlVlWlXYlZl1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8l9l0ll
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lel l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lgl l l l l lAl4l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ljl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l lPlPl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l lPlPl lRlTl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lml l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lAlDl l l l lLlLl l l l l l l l l l l l
lnl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lflMlLlLl l l l l l l l l l l l
lol l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lSlSl l l lLlLl l l l l l l l l l l l l
lpl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lSlSl l l lLlLl l l l l l l l l l l l l
lql l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lrl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lsl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lDl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lDl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lul l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lvl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lyl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lzl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

KEY:

l l = open area/hallway
l l = stairs down
l l = soild/unexplored
lDl = door (normal 5'x 8')
lDl = door (large 10' x 10')
l l = exit to the surface


Characters:

lAl = Aden
lMl = Morrolan
lfl = Fafnir
lRl = Renard
lTl = Talhia
lDl = Dargun
lPlPl
lPlPl = Platinus
lSlSl
lSlSl = Slash


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 30, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Well the above is done (finally) and it takes a few things for granted and if you follow the pounce link I screwed up majorly. I took for granted that part of the SOP is Morrolan entering the room at total defense. Kind of having the shield only exposing you from the shins down and the chin up.  

If you wish to change that to having some sort of ready action avaiable let me know. But it did raise your AC to 27 (then dropped to 25 for being Flat-footed). So it saved you a couple hits, although like I said I messed up the rake attacks I used the bites numbers which are lower to hit but more damage so I will just call them misses as they are. I kind of like the picture of the great beast scratching at the shield with it's back legs. Morrolan took 8 pts of dmg. Please everyone roll an init and if you want let me know your actions. This was like a surprised round with Morrolan being surprised and the lions attacking. So now we are top of round 1 everyone to act. [/sblock]

[sblock=Lions] AC:15; HP: 66(south of Morrolan) and 57 (in front of him)

I list AC and HP of monsters so you will know if you hit (and maybe kill) and post accordingly. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 30, 2010)

Copied from the OOC thread:

Morrolan Initiative: Initiative (1d20+2=3)
Fafnir Initiative: Initiative (1d20+5=11)

Tactical Grid:













*OOC:*


Honestly, now that I can see the map clearly, not sure why Morrolan would have been at J-5.  I think he should still be at F-5.  If the room was looking empty, then Aden and Dargun would be at J-4 & J-5 getting ambushed with Morrolan at I-5.

But... it's only a game so play on.


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Sep 30, 2010)

"Aim for their underbellies," says Renard. "These creatures are tender there and unable to defend effectively."

[sblock=OOC]On his turn, Renard will give the above advice on fighting the lions to provide a bonus to attack rolls. If they count as magical beasts, please use the Arcana result; if they are outsiders, please use the Planes result.
[sblock=Dark Knowledge: Tactics]
_Tactics:_ The archivist knows the general combat behaviors of  creatures of that race, granting his allies a +1 bonus to attack rolls  made against them. If the archivist succeeds on his Knowledge check (DC15) by  10 or more, then this bonus increases to +2. If the archivist succeeds  on his Knowledge check by 20 or more, then this bonus increases to +3.[/sblock]
He will also use Spellcraft to determine whether the lions can be dismissed with _dispel magic_. If so, he will cast _dispel magic_ to dismiss the summoning. If not, he will pull a wand of _inflict moderate wounds_ out of his Handy Haversack.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 30, 2010)

Dargun is momentarily surprised when the glyph goes off. However, he quickly recovers and rushes to Morrolan aide. Moving into position where he can attack one of the lions, he executes a right-handed chop to the lion's throat.  The lion managed to dodge at the last minute avoiding most of the damage as Dargum barely managed to hit it.

[sblock=OOC]Move to J,4/W,m. Unarmed attack[/sblock][sblock=Statblock]MOVE: 35'
*Defence:* AC 24, HP 90/90, DR 5/Magic
_Fort:_ +8, +10 against Poison
_Reflex:_ +8
_Will:_ +10
+2 to saving throws against spells and spell-like effects

*Attack:* Init +5
Unarmed Strike* +13/+8, 1d10+6, 20/x2
Grapple +17/+12
GreatClub (+1, wounding) +10/5, 1d10+10, 20/x2

* Treat Unarmed attack as magic weapons for the purpose of dealing damage to creatures with damage reduction. Also treat as Chaotic weapon.
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Platinus: Celestial Fleshraker, Druid Warshaper*

When the roars of battle sound out, Platinus and Slash slide lithely through the others and squeeze through the door one at a time. Slash makes a tumbling leap through the air, once through the door, landing easily on the other side of the first lion as Platinus moves into flanking position behind the duskblade. They take advantage of their long reach and lash out with large natural weapons.

[sblock=Combat Block]Free: Roar, S Initiative (1d20+4=17), P Initiative (1d20+2=5)
Move: S to (N,4/O,5), P to (H,4/I,5)
Standard: Bite (1d20+14=21, 2d6+1d6+3=15) +DC 20 Fort save, Claw (1d20+17=27, 1d8+1d4+10=16) +DC 21 Fort Save[sblock=Slash]Slash
Earthbound Fleshraker Warbeast
Large Animal, Earth Subtype
Hit Dice: 11d8+54 (142 hp)
Initiative: +4
Speed: 60 ft. (12 squares), Burrow 10ft. (2 squares)
Armor Class: 31 (+3 Dex, +15 natural, +3 armor, -1 size), touch 13, flat-footed 22
Base Attack/Grapple: +6/+20
Attack: Claw +15 melee (1d8+10+poison+1d4 force)
Full Attack: 2 claws +15 melee (1d8+10+poison+1d4 force) and bite
+15 melee (1d8+5+1d4 force) and tail +15 melee (1d8+5+poison+1d4 force)
Space/Reach: 10 ft./10 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, Poison 1d6Dex/1d6Dex DC 21, rake 1d8+10+1d4 force
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent 
Extraordinary Abilities: DR 5/magic (Natural Attacks considered magic), Earth Mastery 
Saves: Fort +13, Ref +10, Will +6(+10)
Abilities: Str 31, Dex 17, Con 22, Int 2, Wis 16, Cha 12
Skills: Hide +8*, Jump +35, Tumble +11, Survival +5
Feats: Improved Natural Attack (claw), Track, Raptor School, Multi-Attack, Improved Multi-Attack
Gear: Piercer Cloak, Pearl of Speech, Psychokintetic Belt of Mighty Fists, Studded Leather Barding
[sblock=Description]Slash is all claws and spines dripping poison. Much of her mottled gray and black hide is covered by her simple black studded leather barding. She always moves right next to Platinus unless he tells her otherwise. The fact that she can now speak in her native elemental tongue gives her no end of joy.[/sblock]
[sblock=Features]Earthbound Companion: She gains +2Str, -2Dex, +3NA, 10ft burrow
Earth Mastery(Ex), DR 5/magic (Ex)
- Earth Mastery: +1/+1 hit/dmg when both she and enemy touch ground. 
                 -4/-4 hit/dmg vs air or waterborn enemies.
Warbeast Training: +1HD, +3Str, +3Con, +2Wis, +10ft speed, Proficiency with L/M/H armor,
Can be ridin as mount with +2Ride, +1Spot, +1Listen
Natural Bond: Gains bonuses as 9th lvl druid companion.
+6 HD, +6 NA, +3str, +3Dex, +4 Tricks, Link, Shared Spells, Evasion, Devotion, Multi-Attack[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Platinus]Platinus
Celestial Fleshraker 
Large Magical Beast, Extraplanar Subtype
HP: 109/110 = [10d8 + 30]
Initiative: +2
Speed: 60 ft. (12 squares)
Armor Class: 30 (+2 Dex, +8 natural, +8 armor, +3 shield, -1 size), touch 19, flat-footed 28
Base Attack/Grapple: +6/+17
Attack: Claw +12 melee (1d8+7+poison*)
Full Attack: 2 claws +12 melee (1d8+7+poison*) and bite
+12 melee (2d6+3*) and tail +12 melee (2d6+5+poison*)
Space/Reach: 10 ft./10 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, rake 1d8+5*,Poison 1d6Dex/1d6Dex DC19, Smite Evil 1/day
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60ft, * Vampiric: +1d6 dmg vs living enemies, I heal same amount
Resistances: Acid 10, Cold 10, Lightning 10
Immunities: Stunning, Critical Hits, Poison
Extraordinary Abilities: DR 5/magic (Natural Attacks considered magic), SR 15
Supernatural Abilities: Morphic Weapons
Saves: Fort +16, Ref +10, Will +10
Abilities: Str 25, Dex 15, Con 19, Int 14, Wis 18, Cha 8
Skills: Concentration +16, Spot +18, Jump +21, Survival +18
Feats: Natural Spell, Exalted Wild Shape, Improved Multi-Attack, Multi-Attack
Gear: See Equipment
[sblock=Features]Celestial Template added
Morphic Weapons - All Natural Weapons are +1 size category[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=prepared Spells]
0: Create Water X3, Cure Minor Wounds X3
1: Claws of the Bear X2, Beast Claws, Lesser Vigor X2
2: Mass Snake Strike X2, Nature's Favor, Lesser Resoration X2
3: Girallon's Blessing X2, Junglerazor, Mass Lesser Vigor
4: Bite of the Wereboar, Moonbolt, Jaws of The wolf
5: Bite of the Weretiger[/sblock][/sblock]
OOC - Are these regular lions, dire lions, elemental lions, Actual Lions of Gold? If they are elemental or constructs then my dmg will be different and there wil be no poison dmg. I think you mean (J,4) Ghost or (m,W) as g,V is in the middle of a wall.


----------



## Malachei (Sep 30, 2010)

Aden had been covering Morrolan's approach, but the sudden attack had caught everyone off guard. For a moment, his line of fire was obscured, so he needed to wait for a better chance to act.

[sblock=Notes]

Initiative (1d20+6=8)

I guess Aden's turn will be late in the round, so I will decide on the action then, depending on what has happened before.

Provisional action:

If he has not been spotted by the lions (he has partial cover), he will try to get a sneak shot in. 
In any event he will let the fighters pass to enter the room and join Morrolan in melee.

What a wonderful map!

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 2, 2010)

The room erupts in a flurry of activity as the group of seasoned adventures take to action.

Slash bites and claws at the lions while Dargun and Morrolan also stike out. But as Renard enters the doorway and sees the gylph he understands excatly what is going on and casts a spell aimed at the glowing rune on the floor.

Suddenly the glow flickers and then goes out, followed by the lions also fading away. The room stands cold and dark once again. 

[sblock=OOC] The spellcraft was high enough to know that the gylph summoned the dire lions. So please mark of your dispel magic usage, Hella Tella. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 3, 2010)

The half-draconic man, Morrolan rubs the wound he received from Lions that spring into existence and then vanish into the ether and wonders why his wound it real, _Fafnir, apparently I wasn't dreaming.  Didn't you see that coming?  We need to be better at this in the future, neh?_

After triggering one ward, Morrolan is wary of more so he remains in place looking around the room.  He suggests, "Aden and Dargun, you guys want to continue searching in here?"  Fafnir uses his blindsense ensuring that there are no other moving creatures in the apparently empty room.

_<<Is there a room description that I missed?>>_

[sblock=Mini   Stats]*Morrolan* *AC:*   23 (12 Touch; 21 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 120 (DR 2/-)
*Spells Available:* 6 O-Level; 7 1st Level; 8 2nd Level

*Fafnir* *AC:*     25 (17 Touch; 20 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 65
*Spell Resistance:* 19[/sblock]*_______________________________

*



Morrolan Character Sheet & Fafnir the Pseudodragon


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 3, 2010)

Dargun's adrenaline has just kicked in and he is settling down for a good fight, when his opponents suddenly disappear. "What tha ummer." he exclaims before taking a couple of deep breaths to calm himself back down. "Come on Aden, let's look rarnd"


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 3, 2010)

The pair of dinosaurs look mildly disappointed when the lions disappear before they can launch a coordinated full attack to render them into dinner. Then they shrug and wait for the group to either search the chamber or move back out into the hallway.


----------



## Malachei (Oct 4, 2010)

Quickly recovering from the moment of surprise, Aden looks at the doorframe again, and frowns. He helps Morrolan tend to his wounds, and then quietly searches the room. 


[sblock=Notes]

Search and DD for current room, plus for two additional doors down the corridor. (1d20+18=26, 1d20+22=23, 1d20+18=28, 1d20+22=28, 1d20+18=36, 1d20+22=26)

[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Stats]
o HP = 62 (+20 temp. HP)
o AC: 23 = 10 + 7 [armor] + 0 [shield] + 6 [DEX] 
o AC Touch: 16 = 10 + 6 [DEX]
o AC Flatfooted: 17 = 10 + 7 [armor] + 0 [shield]
o INIT: +6 = +6 [DEX]
o Listen +12, Spot +15, Search +18, Disable Device +22
o Fort: +4 = +2 [base] +2 [CON]
o Reflex: +8 = +4 [base] +4 [DEX]
o Will: +8 = +8 [base] +0 [WIS]
o Speed: 30 ft.
o Hand Crossbow (ranged): +14 = +5 [BAB] + 6 [DEX] + 1 [Hand Crossbow Focus] +2 [Crossbow]/ DMG = 1d4+5 (P) [Crossbow Sniper], CRIT 19-20x2
o Short Sword (melee): +4 = +5 [BAB] -1 [STR]/ DMG = 1d6-1(S), CRIT 19-20x2
o Caster Level: 10 (Divinations: 11)
o Active Spells: Heart of Air (+10 jump, +10 ft. to fly speed), Heart of Water (swim speed, breath water, +5 escape artist), Heart of Earth (2 times caster level temp HP, +8 versus bull rush, overrun, trip), Heart of Fire (+10 land speed, fire resistance 20) -- if two are active: gain light fortification; if all are active: immune to criticals and sneak attacks. All of these last for 10 hours.


[sblock=Spells Prepared]

(*) = Divination
(_) = Conjuration

- 0 – (4+1 – DC 16)
Acid Splash, Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Silent Portal (SC)

- 1 – (4+1+2 – DC 17) +1 repeat (PoP)
Dawnburst (CM), Disguise Self, Grease, Guided Shot* (SC), Orb of Sound, lesser (SC), Prot. from Evil, Shield, Targeting Ray* (SC)

- 2 – (4+1+2 – DC 18)
Cloud of Knives (PHBII), Glitterdust, Heart of Air (CM), Hunter’s Eye* (PHBII) (2), Invisibility, Seeking Ray (PHBII)

- 3 – (3+1+1 – DC 19)
Blacklight (SC) (2), Blink, Heart of Water (CM), Icelance (SC)

- 4 – (2+1+1 – DC 20)
Black Tentacles, Orb of Force (SC), Heart of Earth (CM), Improved Invisibility

- 5 – (1+1+1 – DC 21)
Cloudkill, Dragonsight (SC), Heart of Fire (CM)

[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 4, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> The room erupts in a flurry of activity as the group of seasoned adventures take to action.
> 
> Slash bites and claws at the lions while Dargun and Morrolan also stike out. But as Renard enters the doorway and sees the gylph he understands excatly what is going on and casts a spell aimed at the glowing rune on the floor.
> 
> ...




Talhia is completely off-guard as the attack begins, and is only just beginning to get your bearings as her companions have already countered the threat.

"Well, that was ... exciting, yes?" she mutters, her voice showing some of her embarassment.









*OOC:*


Ack! Sorry about missing the updates. Didn't even realize we'd entered combat (d'oh) so with my hectic late week / weekend, I wasn't prioritizing this thread. Again, apologies, though looks like it was handled in short order.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 7, 2010)

Aden searches the room for more traps and finds none. The room is full of stone sarcophaguses lining the walls. The room is so large that everyone takes to searching the walls, floor, and ceiling for any secert passages. But after almost a half hour of searching the room turns up empty. 

The only thing nobody touches are the dusty sarcophaguses and they now have to decide if they wisj to distrube the resting dead or not.

[sblock=OOC] No SOP for searching a room so I figured keeping with the cautious approach.

1.) Searching for traps/scouting first. Others keep about 20-30 feet back to be able to help out.
2.) If nothing found everyone starts searching the room to cut down search time, with whoever has best spot/listen on guard duty at the door.

But I didn't have everyone search everything here because it is up for you to decide whether your character is a tomb robber or not. Room is empty but sarcophaguses still unchecked. 

Malachei you will need a new set of rolls for the big door down the hall. [/sblock]


----------



## Malachei (Oct 7, 2010)

Aden was still catching his breath from the sudden attack. After searching the room, he curtly suggests "I'll work on the other door."

[sblock=OOC]

Unless someone wants to open the sarcophargus, Aden will search the other door (listen, search, potentially disable device and open lock), accompanied by Dargun and Fafnir.  

Listen - Search - Disable Device - Open Lock for door (1d20+12=28, 1d20+18=30, 1d20+22=36, 1d20+19=27)

[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 7, 2010)

"Let t'dead sleep." says Dagun as he follows Aden down the corridor with the pseudodragon on his shoulder. Once at the second door, he stands guard while Aden works on it.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 7, 2010)

[sblock=Updated Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]
Morrolan takes up his position in the hallway.

[sblock=Mini   Stats]*Morrolan* *AC:*   23 (12 Touch; 21 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 120 (DR 2/-) Current: 112
*Spells Available:* 6 O-Level; 7 1st Level; 8 2nd Level

*Fafnir* *AC:*     25 (17 Touch; 20 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 65
*Spell Resistance:* 19[/sblock]*_______________________________

*



Morrolan Character Sheet & Fafnir the Pseudodragon


----------



## jkason (Oct 7, 2010)

*Talhia Shen, human beguiler*



ghostcat said:


> "Let t'dead sleep." says Dagun as he follows Aden down the corridor with the pseudodragon on his shoulder. Once at the second door, he stands guard while Aden works on it.




Talhia nods. "Agreed," she says. "There will be plenty enough to face without facing whatever karma grave robbing might incite."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 7, 2010)

*"It may be wise to check the lid bolts of such trappings of 'civilized' death. If the bolts are undisturbed then those inside likely have not risen. But if the Lids can be freely opened, then we may find the wakeful dead nipping at our heels at the most inopportune of times."*


----------



## Malachei (Oct 8, 2010)

Aden nods at Platinus comment and after searching the other door, again looks into the room. 

[sblock=OOC]

Assuming the others are willing to join, Aden searches the lids.

Search check on lids (1d20+18=23)

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 8, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] The lids are sealed up tight as no tomb robbers ever made it passed the summoned lions. [/sblock]

[sblock=Aden]  The large door: This door is another 10' x 10' slab of stone that is still plastered shut. Searching about the door Aden "sees" no trap but he knows that this door* is* trapped. Tell-tale signs show that people who have come close to this door have died. Small scraps of clothes, dried blood, and other signs scream that this door is dangerous.  [/sblock]


----------



## Malachei (Oct 11, 2010)

With a puzzled look on his face, Aden approaches Renard and Talhia, and states, "It seems trapped, but I cannot find anything. A rune, perhaps, or another kind of spellcraft." He shows them the signs he has detected.

[sblock=OOC]

Aden will try spellcraft on this, but does not have a read magic ready -- perhaps Renard or Talhia can find something.

Spellcraft (1d20+15=31)

[/sblock]


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Oct 11, 2010)

Renard nods to Aden, bows his head, and closes his eyes. He utters a short prayer invoking Oghma's wisdom, raises his head, and opens his eyes to reveal glowing green pupils. He glances around the room, looking around for mystic auras.

[sblock=OOC]Renard will continue to maintain the spell for the full 10 minute duration unless otherwise noted. He can automatically identify the school of any spell or effect 6th level or lower, or roll Spellcraft at +20 for higher-level effects.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Block]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Archivist 7/Loremaster 3
Level: 10
Experience: 45,942
Alignment: TN
Languages: Common, Undercommon, Dwarven, Celestial, Abyssal, Terran, Aboleth
Deity: Polytheist (invokes various deities for different purposes). Reveres Oghma above others.[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 10
DEX: 10
CON: 14
INT: 20
WIS: 18
CHA: 10[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 74 = [7d6 + 3d4 + 20, maximized]
AC: 12 = 10 + 2 [armor] + 0 [shield] + 0 [DEX] 
AC Touch: 10 = 10 + 0 [DEX]
AC Flatfooted: 12 = 10 + 0 [armor] + 0 [shield]
INIT: +0 = +0 [DEX]
BAB: +4 = +3 [Arch] +1 [Lore]
Fort: +10 = +6 [base] + 2 [stat] +2 [magic]
Reflex: +5 = +3 [base] + 0 [stat] +2 [magic]
Will: +14 = +8 [base] + 4 [stat] +2 [magic]
Speed: 30
Damage Reduction: -
Spell Resistance: -[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells Prepared]
4/6/6/5/5/3
-0-
_detect magic, detect poison, light, _(empty slot)
_ -1-
comprehend languages, __updraft_ (SpC)_, __produce flame,__ charm person, __disguise self_, (empty slot)
-2-
_augury,__ divine insight_ (SpC)_, __divine insight_ (SpC)_, __detect thoughts, identify, _(empty slot)
-3-
_remove disease, dispel magic, darkvision, dehydrate_ (SpC)_, _(empty slot)
-4-
_cure critical wounds x2, cure moderate wounds _(reach), _neutralize poison_, (empty slot)
-5-
_sanctuary _(quickened), _revivify_ (SpC), (empty slot)[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Mwk Quarterstaff(melee): +5 = +4 [BAB] + 0 [STR] + 1 [mwk]/ DMG = 1d6/1d6
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
Human: bonus feat, bonus skills, ability to grow a bitchin' goatee[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Prayerbook (prepare and learn spells as a Wizard does)
[sblock=combined prayerbook contents]
-0-
_create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, detect poison,   guidance, inflict minor wounds, light, mending, purify food and drink,   read magic, resistance, virtue, amanuensis_ (SpC)
_ -1-
comprehend languages, cure light wounds, protection from evil, sanctuary, detect undead, ebon eyes_ (SpC)_, resurgence_ (SpC)_, updraft_ (SpC)_, low-light vision_ (SpC)_, embrace the wild_ (SpC)_, animal messenger, produce flame, __camouflage_ (SpC)_, detect secret doors, charm person, __lesser restoration, __disguise self_
-2-
_cure moderate wounds, augury, summon monster ii, burrow_ (SpC)_, spider climb, soften earth and stone, remove paralysis, divine insight_ (SpC)_, resist energy, detect thoughts, identify
_-3-
_locate object, remove curse, remove blindness/deafness, remove disease, dispel magic, darkvision, dehydrate_ (SpC)_, clairaudience/clairvoyance__, speak with dead_
-4-
_cure critical wounds, divination, neutralize poison, death ward_, _restoration_
-5-
_commune, raise dead, scrying, revivify_ (SpC)[/sblock]
Dark Knowledge 5/day, _Puissance, Tactics_
[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
ACP: 0

Skills:
Appraise +12 = +5 [ranks] +5 [Int] + 2 [Feat]
Balance +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Dex] -0 [ACP]
Bluff +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Cha]
Climb +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Str] -0 [ACP]
Concentration +13 = +11 [ranks] +2 [Con]
Craft +5 = +0 [ranks] +5 [Int]
Decipher Script +14 = +5 [ranks] +5 [Int] +2 [Feat] +2 [Lore Mastery]
Diplomacy +5 = +5 [ranks] +0 [Cha]
Disable Device +5 = +0 [ranks] +5 [Int] 
Disguise +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Cha] 
Escape Artist +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Dex] -0 [ACP]
Forgery +5 = +0 [ranks] +5 [Int]
Gather Information +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Cha]
Handle Animal +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Cha]
Heal +00 = +0 [ranks] +4 [Wis]
Hide +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Dex] -0 [ACP] 
Intimidate +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Cha] 
Jump +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Str] -0 [ACP]
Knowledge(Architecture and engineering) +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [INT]
Knowledge(Dungeoneering) +23 = +13 [ranks] +5 [INT] +3 [Feat] +2 [Lore Mastery]
Knowledge(Geography) +10 = +5 [ranks] +5 [INT]
Knowledge(History) +15 = +10 [ranks] +5 [INT]
Knowledge(Arcana) +15 = +10 [ranks] +5 [INT]
Knowledge(The Planes) +10 = +5 [ranks] +5 [INT]
Knowledge(Religion) +17 = +10 [ranks] +5 [INT] +2 [Lore Mastery]
Knowledge(Local) +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [INT]
Knowledge(Nobility and Royalty) +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [INT]
Knowledge(Nature) +8 = +3 [ranks] +5 [INT]
Knowledge(Psionics) +10 = +5 [ranks] +5 [INT]
Listen +1 = +1 [ranks] +4 [Wis] -3 [Flaw]
Move Silently +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Dex] -0 [ACP]
Open Locks +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Dex] 
Perform +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Cha]
Profession +4 = +0 [ranks] +4 [Wis]
Ride +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Dex]
Search +15 = +10 [ranks] +5 [Int]
Sleight of Hand +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Dex] -0 [ACP]
Spot +1 = +0 [ranks] +4 [Wis] -3 [Flaw]
Sense Motive +4 = +0 [ranks] +4 [Wis]
Speak Language +2 = +2 [ranks]
Spellcraft +20 = +13 [ranks] +5 [Int] +2 [Feat]
Survival +4 = +0 [ranks] +4 [Wis]
Swim +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Str] -0 [ACP*]
Tumble +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Dex] -0 [ACP]
Use Magic Device +7 = +5 [ranks] +0 [Cha] +2 [Feat]
Use Rope +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Dex]
 [/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]
Equipment
Vanisher Cloak (MIC 145) [2500] {1}
Periapt of Wisdom +2 [4000] {-}
Vest of Resistance +2 (MIC 147) [4000] {1}
masterwork quarterstaff [300] {4}
leather armor [10] {15}
explorer's outfit [10] {8}
Heward's Handy Haversack [2000] {5}
[sblock=contents]
Metamagic rod, Silent, lesser [3000] {5}
Scroll case[sblock=contents]-0-
_create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, detect poison,    guidance, inflict minor wounds, light, mending, purify food and drink,    read magic, resistance, virtue, amanuensis_ (SpC)[/sblock]
Tome of Worldly Memory (MIC 190) [1500] {1}
Glyph Seal (MIC 161) [1000] {-}
Everlasting Rations (MIC 160) [350] {2}
Everfull Mug (MIC 160) [200] {-}
Everburning torch [110]{1}
Wand of _cure moderate wounds_ (50 charges) [4500]
Wand of _inflict__ moderate wounds_ (10 charges) [900]
Wand of _cure light wounds_ (50 charges) [750]
Wand of _call lightning_ (CL5, 10 charges) [2,250]
Wand of _detect magic_ (50 charges) [375]
scholar's outfit [5] {6}
noble's outfit [75] {10}
Black leather prayerbook tooled with an image of Oghma bestowing Rinda the Scribe with a pendant. [70] {4}

Red leather prayerbook tooled with an image of Mystra installing Azuth as first Magister [70] {4}
Purple leather prayerbook tooled with an image of Shar murdering the minor god Ibrandul [70] {4}
(all three prayerbooks are scribed on vellum and bound in a leather   tome; each has a waterproof double slipcase of chased and tooled   leather)
holy font (for scrying) [100] {?}
holy reagents for divination [100] {-}
incense for augury [100] {-}
hand-carved divining runes for augury [25] {-}
[/sblock]
Infinite scrollcase (MIC 162) [2800] {3}
[sblock=contents]
_-1-
comprehend languages, cure light wounds, protection from evil, sanctuary, detect undead, ebon eyes_ (SpC)_, resurgence_ (SpC)_, updraft_ (SpC)_, low-light vision_ (SpC)_, embrace the wild_ (SpC)_, animal messenger, produce flame, __camouflage_ (SpC)_, detect secret doors, charm person, __lesser restoration, __disguise self_
-2-
_cure moderate wounds, augury, summon monster ii, burrow_ (SpC)_, spider climb, soften earth and stone, remove paralysis, divine insight_ (SpC)_, resist energy, detect thoughts, identify
_-3-
_locate object, remove curse, remove blindness/deafness, remove disease, dispel magic, darkvision, dehydrate_ (SpC)_, clairaudience/clairvoyance_
-4-
_cure critical wounds, divination, neutralize poison, death ward_, _restoration_
-5-
_commune, revivify_ (SpC)[/sblock]

Treasure: 110pp, 3 gp, 3 sp, 1 cp Gems: diamonds worth 2,000 gp
Total weight carried: 24 (most items in haversack)
Maximum weight possible: 100[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: M
Gender: M
Age: 36
Height: 5'9"
Weight: 130 lb.
Hair Color: brown
Eye Color: brown
Skin Color: lightly tanned
Apperance: poorly rested, with a far-off, distracted gaze
Demeanor: self-disciplined, determined, suspicious[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 12, 2010)

Morrolan calls to his familiar telepathically, _You should come back here and sit on my shoulder while they fool around with the trapped door.  Don't need you needlessly caught up in the blast, poison cloud, or whatever._

Fafnir flies back to sit on the big man's shoulder to wait while the scouts deal with the door.

[sblock=Mini   Stats]*Morrolan* *AC:*   23 (12 Touch; 21 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 120 (DR 2/-) Current: 112
*Spells Available:* 6 O-Level; 7 1st Level; 8 2nd Level

*Fafnir* *AC:*     25 (17 Touch; 20 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 65
*Spell Resistance:* 19[/sblock]*_______________________________

*



Morrolan Character Sheet & Fafnir the Pseudodragon


----------



## jkason (Oct 12, 2010)

*Talhia Shen, human beguiler*

Feeling Renard has more skill at this sort of information-gathering, Talhia stays out of his way and lets him work in peace.

[sblock=Stats]Spells cast: 2nd level: 1/7

Languages: Common, Sylvan, Draconic, Elven, Undercommon, Dwarven

[sblock=Combat]
HP: 90 = [10d6 + 30]
AC: 18 = 10 + 7 [armor] + 0 [shield] + 1 [DEX] 
AC Touch: 11 = 10 + 1 [DEX]
AC Flatfooted: 17 = 10 + 7 [armor] + 0 [shield]
INIT: +1 = +1 [DEX]
BAB: +5 = +5[Beguiler]
Fort: +6 = +3 [base] + 3 [stat]
Reflex: +4 = +3 [base] + 1 [stat]
Will: +7 = +7 [base] + 0 [stat]
SPECIAL: +1 vs. spells/spell-like abilities (Nymph's Kiss)
Speed: 30'
Spell Resistance: 20 (Necklace of Protection)
Special: fire resist (10)[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Dagger +1 (melee): +5 = +5 [BAB] -1 [STR] / DMG = 1d4, CRIT 19-20x2
Dagger +1 (ranged): +7 = +5 [BAB] +1 [DEX] / DMG = 1d4, CRIT 19-20X2, range 10 ft.
MW Crossbow: +7 = +5 [BAB] +1 [DEX] +1 [MW] / DMG = 1d8, CRIT 19-20/x2, range 80 ft.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
--Beguiler--
* Armored mage (no spell failure in light armor)
* Trapfinding (as rogue)
* Cloaked casting (+1 DC and +2 vs. SR if opponent flat-footed)
* Surprise casting (move action)
* Advanced learning (3rd: Distract Assailant)
* Advanced learning (7th: Shadow Binding)
* Spells: All spells on spell list count as spells known:

Spell mods: +1 DC, +1 CL for enchantment spells

Cantrips (6/day) (DC 15): Dancing lights, daze, detect magic, ghost sound, message, open/close, read magic
1st level (6+2/day)(DC 16): charm person, color spray, comprehend languages, distract assailant (advanced learning 3rd), detect secret doors, disguise self, expeditious retreat, hypnotism, mage armor, obscuring mist, rouse, silent image, sleep, undetectable alignment, whelm
2nd level (6+1/day)(DC 17): blinding color surge, blur, daze monster, detect thoughts, fog cloud, glitterdust, hypnotic pattern, invisibility, knock, minor image, mirror image, misdirection, see invisibility, silence, spider climb, stay the hand, touch of idiocy, vertigo, whelming burst
3rd level (6+1/day)(DC 18): arcane sight, clairaudience/clairvoyance, crown of veils, deep slumber, dispel magic, displacement, glibness, halt, haste, hesitate, hold person, inevitable defeat, invisibility sphere, legion of sentinels, major image, nondetection, shadow binding (advanced learning 7th), slow, suggestion, vertigo field, zone of silence
4th level (5+1/day)(DC 19): charm monster, confusion, crushing despair, freedom of movement, greater invisibility, greater mirror image, locate creature, mass whelm, phantom battle, rainbow pattern, solid fog 
5th level (3/day)(DC 20): break enchantment, dominate person, feeblemind, friend to foe, hold monster, incite riot, mind fog, Rary's telepathic bond, seeming, sending, swift etherealness

[/sblock]

[sblock=Feats&Flaws]
Spell Focus (enchantment)(1st)
Nymph's Kiss(bonus human)
[sblock]Book of Exalted Deeds, pg. 44
By maintaining an intimate relationship with a good-aligned fey
(such as a nymph or dryad), you gain some of the characteristics
of fey.
*Benefit:* Fey creatures regard you as though you were fey. You
gain a +2 circumstance bonus on all Charisma-related checks,
and a +1 bonus on all saving throws against spells and spell-like
abilities. Starting with the level when you take this feat, you
gain 1 extra skill point per level.[/sblock]
Stealthy (campaign bonus, +2/+2 only)
Deft Hands (campaign bonus, +2/+2 only)
Unsettling Enchantment (3rd)
[sblock]Complete Mage, pg. 48
Your enchantment spells cloud the minds of even those who
would otherwise resist their effects.
*Prerequisite:* Spell Focus (enchantment) or enchanter
level 1st.
*Benefit:* Any foe required to save against an enchantment
spell you cast takes a -2 penalty on attack rolls and to AC for
1 round, regardless of the result of the save. This is a mindaffecting
effect.
*Special:* An enchanter can select this feat as a wizard
bonus feat.[/sblock]
Silent Spell(beguiler 5th)
Touch of Distraction (6th)
[sblock]Complete Mage, pg. 48
Your touch briefly clouds the mind of a foe, impeding its
efforts.
*Prerequisite:* Ability to cast 3rd-level spells.
*Benefit:* As long as you have an enchantment spell of 3rd
level or higher available to cast, you can cloud the mind of a
creature within 30 feet as a standard action. The target takes
a -2 penalty on its next single attack roll or Reflex saving
throw. If the target makes no attacks or Reflex saves within
a number of rounds equal to the level of the highest-level
enchantment spell you have available to cast, the effect ends.
Multiple uses of this feat don't stack. This is an enchantment
(compulsion), mind-affecting effect.
As a secondary benefit, you gain a +1 competence bonus to
your caster level when casting enchantment spells.[/sblock]
Still Spell(beguiler 10th)
Rapid Metamagic (9th)
[sblock]_Complete Mage, pg. 46_
You possess an uncanny mastery of your magic, enabling you
to modify spells on the fly much faster than others can.
*Prerequisites:* Spellcraft 12 ranks, ability to spontaneously
cast spells.
*Benefit:* When you apply a metamagic feat to a spontaneously
cast spell, the spell takes only its normal casting
time.
*Normal:* Spontaneous casters applying metamagic must
either take a full-round action (if the spell normally requires
a standard action or less) or add a full-round action to the casting
time (if the spell takes 1 full round or longer to cast).[/sblock]
[/sblock]

[sblock=Skill Tricks (Complete Scoundrel)]
Conceal Spellcasting (SoH vs. Spot)
Swift Concentration (maintain concentration as swift action)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 13, 2010)

[sblock=detect magic] Having connection problems is why I am on at 3 in the moring, finally got it fixed. So to make it short and sweet. Strong Necromatic magic is detected coming from the door. Looking down the stairs anyone with darkvision can see it opens into a natural cave. [/sblock]


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Oct 15, 2010)

"I'm detecting a quite strong necromantic effect," says Renard. "Death magic. Talhia, would you be so kind as to dispel the effect? I'll need to spend some time in prayer before I can unweave another enchantment."


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 15, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Do not forget this door is still plastered shut and has not been opened in a long time probably due to the trap. So even if you dispell the magic you will need to break in. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 15, 2010)

*Talhia Shen, human beguiler*



Hella_Tellah said:


> "I'm detecting a quite strong necromantic effect," says Renard. "Death magic. Talhia, would you be so kind as to dispel the effect? I'll need to spend some time in prayer before I can unweave another enchantment."




Talhia nods, then cocks her head to one side, as if studying the air before her. She begins muttering something, though even those whose ears are keen enough to catch the syllables find them falling away from their memory as soon as they hear them. 

The young woman reaches before her, hand wavering a bit, before she clutches seemingly at nothing. The arcanely sensitive in the group, however, can feel the tension as their distaff member's magics connect with whatever effects the door. 

Talhia's chant grows stronger, and she pulls her hand back slowly, as if tugging on a taught rope. Her free hand joins the first, stretching some unseen force between them. Then, with a last, harsh sigh of archaic language, she pulls the hands apart from one another in a tearing motion.

"I'm ... not sure," she admits, turning to Renard. "My casting felt strong, but it may have been stronger. Do you still see the active aura?"









*OOC:*


Roll should cover dispelling up to 7th level spells, I believe








[sblock=Stats]Spells cast: 2nd level: 1/7
3rd level: 1/7

Languages: Common, Sylvan, Draconic, Elven, Undercommon, Dwarven

[sblock=Combat]
HP: 90 = [10d6 + 30]
AC: 18 = 10 + 7 [armor] + 0 [shield] + 1 [DEX] 
AC Touch: 11 = 10 + 1 [DEX]
AC Flatfooted: 17 = 10 + 7 [armor] + 0 [shield]
INIT: +1 = +1 [DEX]
BAB: +5 = +5[Beguiler]
Fort: +6 = +3 [base] + 3 [stat]
Reflex: +4 = +3 [base] + 1 [stat]
Will: +7 = +7 [base] + 0 [stat]
SPECIAL: +1 vs. spells/spell-like abilities (Nymph's Kiss)
Speed: 30'
Spell Resistance: 20 (Necklace of Protection)
Special: fire resist (10)[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Dagger +1 (melee): +5 = +5 [BAB] -1 [STR] / DMG = 1d4, CRIT 19-20x2
Dagger +1 (ranged): +7 = +5 [BAB] +1 [DEX] / DMG = 1d4, CRIT 19-20X2, range 10 ft.
MW Crossbow: +7 = +5 [BAB] +1 [DEX] +1 [MW] / DMG = 1d8, CRIT 19-20/x2, range 80 ft.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
--Beguiler--
* Armored mage (no spell failure in light armor)
* Trapfinding (as rogue)
* Cloaked casting (+1 DC and +2 vs. SR if opponent flat-footed)
* Surprise casting (move action)
* Advanced learning (3rd: Distract Assailant)
* Advanced learning (7th: Shadow Binding)
* Spells: All spells on spell list count as spells known:

Spell mods: +1 DC, +1 CL for enchantment spells

Cantrips (6/day) (DC 15): Dancing lights, daze, detect magic, ghost sound, message, open/close, read magic
1st level (6+2/day)(DC 16): charm person, color spray, comprehend languages, distract assailant (advanced learning 3rd), detect secret doors, disguise self, expeditious retreat, hypnotism, mage armor, obscuring mist, rouse, silent image, sleep, undetectable alignment, whelm
2nd level (6+1/day)(DC 17): blinding color surge, blur, daze monster, detect thoughts, fog cloud, glitterdust, hypnotic pattern, invisibility, knock, minor image, mirror image, misdirection, see invisibility, silence, spider climb, stay the hand, touch of idiocy, vertigo, whelming burst
3rd level (6+1/day)(DC 18): arcane sight, clairaudience/clairvoyance, crown of veils, deep slumber, dispel magic, displacement, glibness, halt, haste, hesitate, hold person, inevitable defeat, invisibility sphere, legion of sentinels, major image, nondetection, shadow binding (advanced learning 7th), slow, suggestion, vertigo field, zone of silence
4th level (5+1/day)(DC 19): charm monster, confusion, crushing despair, freedom of movement, greater invisibility, greater mirror image, locate creature, mass whelm, phantom battle, rainbow pattern, solid fog 
5th level (3/day)(DC 20): break enchantment, dominate person, feeblemind, friend to foe, hold monster, incite riot, mind fog, Rary's telepathic bond, seeming, sending, swift etherealness

[/sblock]

[sblock=Feats&Flaws]
Spell Focus (enchantment)(1st)
Nymph's Kiss(bonus human)
[sblock]Book of Exalted Deeds, pg. 44
By maintaining an intimate relationship with a good-aligned fey
(such as a nymph or dryad), you gain some of the characteristics
of fey.
*Benefit:* Fey creatures regard you as though you were fey. You
gain a +2 circumstance bonus on all Charisma-related checks,
and a +1 bonus on all saving throws against spells and spell-like
abilities. Starting with the level when you take this feat, you
gain 1 extra skill point per level.[/sblock]
Stealthy (campaign bonus, +2/+2 only)
Deft Hands (campaign bonus, +2/+2 only)
Unsettling Enchantment (3rd)
[sblock]Complete Mage, pg. 48
Your enchantment spells cloud the minds of even those who
would otherwise resist their effects.
*Prerequisite:* Spell Focus (enchantment) or enchanter
level 1st.
*Benefit:* Any foe required to save against an enchantment
spell you cast takes a -2 penalty on attack rolls and to AC for
1 round, regardless of the result of the save. This is a mindaffecting
effect.
*Special:* An enchanter can select this feat as a wizard
bonus feat.[/sblock]
Silent Spell(beguiler 5th)
Touch of Distraction (6th)
[sblock]Complete Mage, pg. 48
Your touch briefly clouds the mind of a foe, impeding its
efforts.
*Prerequisite:* Ability to cast 3rd-level spells.
*Benefit:* As long as you have an enchantment spell of 3rd
level or higher available to cast, you can cloud the mind of a
creature within 30 feet as a standard action. The target takes
a -2 penalty on its next single attack roll or Reflex saving
throw. If the target makes no attacks or Reflex saves within
a number of rounds equal to the level of the highest-level
enchantment spell you have available to cast, the effect ends.
Multiple uses of this feat don't stack. This is an enchantment
(compulsion), mind-affecting effect.
As a secondary benefit, you gain a +1 competence bonus to
your caster level when casting enchantment spells.[/sblock]
Still Spell(beguiler 10th)
Rapid Metamagic (9th)
[sblock]_Complete Mage, pg. 46_
You possess an uncanny mastery of your magic, enabling you
to modify spells on the fly much faster than others can.
*Prerequisites:* Spellcraft 12 ranks, ability to spontaneously
cast spells.
*Benefit:* When you apply a metamagic feat to a spontaneously
cast spell, the spell takes only its normal casting
time.
*Normal:* Spontaneous casters applying metamagic must
either take a full-round action (if the spell normally requires
a standard action or less) or add a full-round action to the casting
time (if the spell takes 1 full round or longer to cast).[/sblock]
[/sblock]

[sblock=Skill Tricks (Complete Scoundrel)]
Conceal Spellcasting (SoH vs. Spot)
Swift Concentration (maintain concentration as swift action)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 16, 2010)

Renard shakes his head and gives a little grin. "It's clear."

[sblock=OOC] Good enough Renard no longer feels the Necromatic aura. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 16, 2010)

*OOC:*


Assuming the trap is disabled in spite of the point raised in the OOC thread.  If the trap is ruled to be still active this post is invalid.






Morrolan suggests to Platinus, "You want to help me with this door.  I can probably use your strength if I cannot take care of it alone."

He shrugs his pack half off to get at the contents.  Removing the crowbar he puts the pack back on and walks purposefully up to the door, pausing only to set the tool down to crack his knuckles.  Once that is finished, he pick up the crowbar again and jams it into the crack to begin working on the door.

_<<Initially taking a 10 for Strength Check = 18.  With a few Aid Anothers that might do it.  If not then I will take the time to Take a 20 for 28.>>_

[sblock=Mini   Stats]*Morrolan* *AC:*   23 (12 Touch; 21 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 120 (DR 2/-) Current: 112
*Spells Available:* 6 O-Level; 7 1st Level; 8 2nd Level

*Fafnir* *AC:*     25 (17 Touch; 20 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 65
*Spell Resistance:* 19[/sblock]*_______________________________

*



Morrolan Character Sheet & Fafnir the Pseudodragon


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 17, 2010)

With a little effort and time Morrolan manages to get the door open. The chamber beyond is very dusty and...



> _This vault's most prominent feture is a large stone statue of a regal looking woman dressed in a long, elegant gown. Her pose is commanding, and her presence is imposing even in stone as she stares imperiously toward the door. Two doors behind her and two doors flanking her lead out from this antechamber._




Aden casts about and searcges the floor extra carefully, then the area around the statue before signally that everything is clear.


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Oct 17, 2010)

Renard looks over the room and doorways, maintaining his spell to detect any magical auras present.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 17, 2010)

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]While the scouts are clearing the room of traps and having returned the crowbar to his pack, Morrolan takes a very close look at the statue. 

He suggests, "When you have finished checking the doors for traps, I will open them one by one, going counter clockwise starting with the northern one."

_<<Taking a 20 for Search Check  = 27 on the statue.>>_

[sblock=Mini   Stats]*Morrolan* *AC:*   23 (12 Touch; 21 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 120 (DR 2/-) Current: 112
*Spells Available:* 6 O-Level; 7 1st Level; 8 2nd Level

*Fafnir* *AC:*     25 (17 Touch; 20 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 65
*Spell Resistance:* 19[/sblock]*_______________________________

*



Morrolan Character Sheet & Fafnir the Pseudodragon


----------



## jkason (Oct 17, 2010)

*Talhia Shen, human beguiler*



perrinmiller said:


> He suggests, "When you have finished checking the doors for traps, I will open them one by one, going counter clockwise starting with the northern one."




Talhia nods. "If I'm not entirely turned around, the northern door shouldn't open to much other than a hallway, so you're right to clear it first," she says.


[sblock=Stats]Spells cast: 2nd level: 1/7
3rd level: 1/7

Languages: Common, Sylvan, Draconic, Elven, Undercommon, Dwarven

[sblock=Combat]
HP: 90 = [10d6 + 30]
AC: 18 = 10 + 7 [armor] + 0 [shield] + 1 [DEX] 
AC Touch: 11 = 10 + 1 [DEX]
AC Flatfooted: 17 = 10 + 7 [armor] + 0 [shield]
INIT: +1 = +1 [DEX]
BAB: +5 = +5[Beguiler]
Fort: +6 = +3 [base] + 3 [stat]
Reflex: +4 = +3 [base] + 1 [stat]
Will: +7 = +7 [base] + 0 [stat]
SPECIAL: +1 vs. spells/spell-like abilities (Nymph's Kiss)
Speed: 30'
Spell Resistance: 20 (Necklace of Protection)
Special: fire resist (10)[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Dagger +1 (melee): +5 = +5 [BAB] -1 [STR] / DMG = 1d4, CRIT 19-20x2
Dagger +1 (ranged): +7 = +5 [BAB] +1 [DEX] / DMG = 1d4, CRIT 19-20X2, range 10 ft.
MW Crossbow: +7 = +5 [BAB] +1 [DEX] +1 [MW] / DMG = 1d8, CRIT 19-20/x2, range 80 ft.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
--Beguiler--
* Armored mage (no spell failure in light armor)
* Trapfinding (as rogue)
* Cloaked casting (+1 DC and +2 vs. SR if opponent flat-footed)
* Surprise casting (move action)
* Advanced learning (3rd: Distract Assailant)
* Advanced learning (7th: Shadow Binding)
* Spells: All spells on spell list count as spells known:

Spell mods: +1 DC, +1 CL for enchantment spells

Cantrips (6/day) (DC 15): Dancing lights, daze, detect magic, ghost sound, message, open/close, read magic
1st level (6+2/day)(DC 16): charm person, color spray, comprehend languages, distract assailant (advanced learning 3rd), detect secret doors, disguise self, expeditious retreat, hypnotism, mage armor, obscuring mist, rouse, silent image, sleep, undetectable alignment, whelm
2nd level (6+1/day)(DC 17): blinding color surge, blur, daze monster, detect thoughts, fog cloud, glitterdust, hypnotic pattern, invisibility, knock, minor image, mirror image, misdirection, see invisibility, silence, spider climb, stay the hand, touch of idiocy, vertigo, whelming burst
3rd level (6+1/day)(DC 18): arcane sight, clairaudience/clairvoyance, crown of veils, deep slumber, dispel magic, displacement, glibness, halt, haste, hesitate, hold person, inevitable defeat, invisibility sphere, legion of sentinels, major image, nondetection, shadow binding (advanced learning 7th), slow, suggestion, vertigo field, zone of silence
4th level (5+1/day)(DC 19): charm monster, confusion, crushing despair, freedom of movement, greater invisibility, greater mirror image, locate creature, mass whelm, phantom battle, rainbow pattern, solid fog 
5th level (3/day)(DC 20): break enchantment, dominate person, feeblemind, friend to foe, hold monster, incite riot, mind fog, Rary's telepathic bond, seeming, sending, swift etherealness

[/sblock]

[sblock=Feats&Flaws]
Spell Focus (enchantment)(1st)
Nymph's Kiss(bonus human)
[sblock]Book of Exalted Deeds, pg. 44
By maintaining an intimate relationship with a good-aligned fey
(such as a nymph or dryad), you gain some of the characteristics
of fey.
*Benefit:* Fey creatures regard you as though you were fey. You
gain a +2 circumstance bonus on all Charisma-related checks,
and a +1 bonus on all saving throws against spells and spell-like
abilities. Starting with the level when you take this feat, you
gain 1 extra skill point per level.[/sblock]
Stealthy (campaign bonus, +2/+2 only)
Deft Hands (campaign bonus, +2/+2 only)
Unsettling Enchantment (3rd)
[sblock]Complete Mage, pg. 48
Your enchantment spells cloud the minds of even those who
would otherwise resist their effects.
*Prerequisite:* Spell Focus (enchantment) or enchanter
level 1st.
*Benefit:* Any foe required to save against an enchantment
spell you cast takes a -2 penalty on attack rolls and to AC for
1 round, regardless of the result of the save. This is a mindaffecting
effect.
*Special:* An enchanter can select this feat as a wizard
bonus feat.[/sblock]
Silent Spell(beguiler 5th)
Touch of Distraction (6th)
[sblock]Complete Mage, pg. 48
Your touch briefly clouds the mind of a foe, impeding its
efforts.
*Prerequisite:* Ability to cast 3rd-level spells.
*Benefit:* As long as you have an enchantment spell of 3rd
level or higher available to cast, you can cloud the mind of a
creature within 30 feet as a standard action. The target takes
a -2 penalty on its next single attack roll or Reflex saving
throw. If the target makes no attacks or Reflex saves within
a number of rounds equal to the level of the highest-level
enchantment spell you have available to cast, the effect ends.
Multiple uses of this feat don't stack. This is an enchantment
(compulsion), mind-affecting effect.
As a secondary benefit, you gain a +1 competence bonus to
your caster level when casting enchantment spells.[/sblock]
Still Spell(beguiler 10th)
Rapid Metamagic (9th)
[sblock]_Complete Mage, pg. 46_
You possess an uncanny mastery of your magic, enabling you
to modify spells on the fly much faster than others can.
*Prerequisites:* Spellcraft 12 ranks, ability to spontaneously
cast spells.
*Benefit:* When you apply a metamagic feat to a spontaneously
cast spell, the spell takes only its normal casting
time.
*Normal:* Spontaneous casters applying metamagic must
either take a full-round action (if the spell normally requires
a standard action or less) or add a full-round action to the casting
time (if the spell takes 1 full round or longer to cast).[/sblock]
[/sblock]

[sblock=Skill Tricks (Complete Scoundrel)]
Conceal Spellcasting (SoH vs. Spot)
Swift Concentration (maintain concentration as swift action)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 19, 2010)

Everyone starts to either search for traps, magic, or keeps watch. So they are all only slightly surprised when a feminie voice fills the air. 

The words are old and the language to dead to be even remotely translatable, but the tone is something else. A warning or perhaps a challenge? 

The odd thing is it comes from the statue in the center of the room and yet Renard can detect no magic in the area at all.

[sblock=OOC] Your characters feel that they are being warned away, "Or else" LOL  please let me know if you intend to stay and search or if you ready an action of any kind. [/sblock]


----------



## Malachei (Oct 19, 2010)

Aden whirls around, raising his crossbow in the direction of the statue, while, at the same time, taking two steps towards the door, preparing to cover a retreat. "Who are you? We mean no harm to those who have no business with the living... " he raises his rusty voice. To the others, he whispers "Stay? Leave?" uneasily guarding the door.

[sblock=OOC]
Aden will delay his action waiting for the others reactions (and, perhaps, later initiative checks). 
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 19, 2010)

"Ist any reason ta be ere. If not lets scarper." says Dargun as he backs slowly towards the door.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 19, 2010)

After the voice speaks, Morrolan decides to run his conversation telepathically through Fafnir to the others, just in case the voice can overhear them.

He suggests, _"Well, if we stay and explore here, it really depends on what we hope to gain.  We left the sarcophagi alone, perhaps we should just move on."_

[sblock=Mini   Stats]*Morrolan* *AC:*   23 (12 Touch; 21 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 120 (DR 2/-) Current: 112
*Spells Available:* 6 O-Level; 7 1st Level; 8 2nd Level

*Fafnir* *AC:*     25 (17 Touch; 20 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 65
*Spell Resistance:* 19[/sblock]*_______________________________

*



Morrolan Character Sheet & Fafnir the Pseudodragon


----------



## jkason (Oct 19, 2010)

*Talhia Shen, human beguiler*



perrinmiller said:


> After the voice speaks, Morrolan decides to run his conversation telepathically through Fafnir to the others, just in case the voice can overhear them.
> 
> He suggests, _"Well, if we stay and explore here, it really depends on what we hope to gain.  We left the sarcophagi alone, perhaps we should just move on."_




Talhia nods, backing out of the room. _If we can seal the door behind us, I'm content to let sleeping ... whatever this is ... lie,"__ Talhia sends back through the Fafnir-relay._


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 21, 2010)

The group exits the strange room with the starnge statue and closes the broken door as best they can. The set themselves and after allowing Aden and Dargun (accompanied by Fafnir), they head for the stairs. 

The steps are well worked stone and after proven safe by the rogue the group starts down them.



> _A hallway of worked stone extends some 20 feet from the base of the stairs, then opens into what appears to be a natural cavern. Graves are hollowed out from the wallsof this cave, and some jumbles of bone are visible within._




The graves are cut into the walls like shelves in a pantry, and the bodies are unceremoniously piled within. The only exit is an opening to the west.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## Malachei (Oct 21, 2010)

Aden smirks as he carefully approaches the west corridor, keeping an eye on the bodies. "Search them later?" he suggests to Dargun.

[sblock=OOC]

Will sneak towards the west exit and make sure it is clear, then guard it for the party to advance into the room. If the next room is clear, we could search the bodies, maybe. Or leave them alone...

[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 22, 2010)

"I. Let't sleepin dead lie. Tha probably don't have owt anyways" says Dagun as he accompanies Adian to the far exit.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 24, 2010)

Watching the scouts check for traps along their intended path of movement, Morrolan continues to communicate with Fafnir, _"No signs of Drow huh? ... Easy, my friend, we will have fighting soon enough...  No, it is not time to eat...Definitely not, the cat would mind if you nibbled on its tail and took a bite.  You should be friends, then maybe it will share mouse with you."_ Occasionally the big man's shoulders shake as he quietly chuckles.

He motions for the others to begin moving forward as the scouts appear to be ready to continue.

_<<Moving to N-15 once the scouts are past that point.>>_

[sblock=Mini   Stats]*Morrolan* *AC:*   23 (12 Touch; 21 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 120 (DR 2/-) Current: 112
*Spells Available:* 6 O-Level; 7 1st Level; 8 2nd Level

*Fafnir* *AC:*     25 (17 Touch; 20 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 65
*Spell Resistance:* 19[/sblock]*_______________________________

*



Morrolan Character Sheet & Fafnir the Pseudodragon


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 25, 2010)

*Platinus: Celestial Fleshraker, Druid Warshaper*

The fleshrakers at the back of the group lift noses to the corners of the hallway and then natural stone, as the party moves forward in the only direction they can.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 26, 2010)

The group pushes forward and enters yet another natural cavern-like room full of graves and...



> _A marble statue in the center of this large cavern depicts a guant, alien-looking creature with bulbous eyes, an insect's mandibles, and an elongated oval head. More graves are craved into the stone walls all around._




[sblock=Know Religion DC 25]

*Statue is representation of Jergal - *

[SIZE=+1]*Lord of the End of Everything, Scribe of the Doomed, Seneschal of the Crystal Spire, the Forgotten One, the Pitiless One*[/SIZE] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Demipower (formerly Greater) of Hades, LN* 
*PORTFOLIO:* Fatalism, order in death, proper burial, guardian of tombs, protector of the names of the dead
*ALIASES:* Nakasr
*DOMAIN NAME:* Oinos/Crystal Spire
*SUPERIOR:* Kelemvor (formerly Cyric, and previous to that Myrkul)
*ALLIES:* Amaunator (now dead)
*FOES:* Cyric, Velsharoon
*SYMBOL:* A jawless skull and a writing quill resting on a scroll
*WOR. ALIGN.:* LG, NG, LN, N, LE, NE 
Jergal (JER-gull), Lord of the End of Everything, is responsible for keeping records on the final disposition of all the spirits of the dead. He is the fatalistic undertaker who strives for order in death, anticipating the ever-encroaching termination of all things living. Jergal strives for an orderly accounting of the fate of the world as it slowly sinks into death. Few mortals are even aware of Jergal's existence except for a few sages studying ancient history. 

Jergal was Myrkul's predecessor as Lord of the Dead, although he apparently voluntarily relinquished that position to the Lord of Bones many centuries ago. Some sages believe Jergal held the portfolios of Bhaal and Bane at that time, as well, and was venerated as Nakasr by the Netherese survivor states. After stepping down from his position, Jergal becamse the Seneschal of Bone Castle, assisting Myrkul in the execution of his duties. In the intervening centuries, Jergal has become the Forgottem One and faded into Myrkul's shadow. 

 In the aftermath of Velsharoon's divine ascendance, Jergal spends much of his efforts in the Realms combating the Necromancer's efforts to prolong life into undeath and to thwart the orderly procession of death in the Realms. 

Jergal never angers, and always speaks with a disembodied, chilling voice that echoes with the dry whisper of a long forgotten crypt. His tone is always bland, his words fatalistic, and his demeanor excessively formal. Most mortals find the Forgotten One a shadowy, sinister figure who leaves a vague feeling of unease and enervation in his wake. Jergal is totally focused on death and perceives life as momentary existence before death's eternity. A few bards have noted that Jergal's philosophy and actions resemble a mortal attempting to tidy up his affairs and accounts before his imminent death. 

This monstrous scribe is depicted in his religion's art as a smooth gray face holding no features other than a pair of bulging yellow eyes. His body is nothing but a shadow-filled gray cloak which rises and falls as if buffeted by an unseen wind, and he wears white gloves that are supported by invisible hands and arms.


 [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 26, 2010)

Seeing another statue, Morrolan remarks to Fafnir, _"This one is really bizarre... No I don't think pigeons come down here to crap on it... No, I don't know if they taste good either, be patient friend.  We will stop for a meal soon... Sure, it could have religious significance, but it is beyond my ken."_ 

He stands patiently to see if anyone else can make out what the statue might be..

_<<DC25 is beyond Morrolan's capability with only +4 Skill.>>_

[sblock=Mini   Stats]*Morrolan* *AC:*   23 (12 Touch; 21 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 120 (DR 2/-) Current: 112
*Spells Available:* 6 O-Level; 7 1st Level; 8 2nd Level

*Fafnir* *AC:*     25 (17 Touch; 20 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 65
*Spell Resistance:* 19[/sblock]*_______________________________

*



Morrolan Character Sheet & Fafnir the Pseudodragon


----------



## jkason (Oct 26, 2010)

*Talhia Shen, human beguiler*

Talhia raises an eyebrow at the statue, but looks to Renard for insights into its significance. At least this one doesn't appear to be speaking, she thinks.


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Oct 27, 2010)

"A depiction of Jergal, Scribe of the Doomed," explains Renard. "His followers are rather more interested in the eternity of afterlife than the transience of present. Once the most powerful god of death, he voluntarily relinquished that position, and perhaps other powers, in order to tend to more esoteric, scholarly matters.

"Likely this is a very old statue. Few now venerate Jergal, such that he is oftener referred to as 'the Forgotton One' than addressed with faithful hosannas."


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 27, 2010)

Dargun took one look at the statue and said "Ugly looking geezer int ee." As he creeps past keeping as far from the statue as possible.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 28, 2010)

Morrolan hears question from Fafnir and replies aloud, "Sure, we can check if the statue has some shiny baubles." 

He searches the statue.

_<<Take 20 for 27 Search result.>>_

[sblock=Mini   Stats]*Morrolan* *AC:*   23 (12 Touch; 21 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 120 (DR 2/-) Current: 112
*Spells Available:* 6 O-Level; 7 1st Level; 8 2nd Level

*Fafnir* *AC:*     25 (17 Touch; 20 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 65
*Spell Resistance:* 19[/sblock]*_______________________________

*




Morrolan Character Sheet & Fafnir the Pseudodragon


----------



## Malachei (Oct 29, 2010)

Lai had cocked her head as Morrolan had spoken to Fafnir, as if she might read the dragon's mind. Cats indeed are secretive and mysterious animals, as immediately, she jumps underneath Aden's cloak and hides in his shadow. Suspiciously, she eyes the flying creature, perhaps undecided if he is hunter or prey. 

Aden wonders if the statue is a monstrous creature turned to stone, when the wise Renard, walking tome of obscure knowledge, enlightens the party. "Not a big loss to religion, I guess. And not my type of god anyway." he mumbles. Then he steps past Morrolan, nodding and gently touching his arm, whispering "I guess it is best I take care of that..." and carefully searches the statue and the room. 

[sblock=OOC]

2 search checks, one for statue, one for room/area (1d20+18=36, 1d20+18=34)

(As taking 20 on search actually means failing several times before succeeding, traps would be automatically sprung. Therefore, as he sees Morrolan is about to search, Aden tries to gently stop Morrolan from doing it in this fashion.

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 29, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] NP Malachei I'm sure perrinmiller wasn't activity searching for traps but other tidbits. (nothing found tidbits or traps)

OK everyone it will be combat time soon and instead of being evil I will give you all a small chance to survive  LOL this will be a tough fight but before it I need...

A Listen check and a Spot check from everyone and please post your location on the map. If you are searching then you will probably end up near the otherside of the room from which you entered. If you are just watching then you can be pretty much anywhere. 

But so far all I know for sure is that Fafnir is curled around the statues neck. [/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 29, 2010)

*Platinus: Celestial Fleshraker, Druid Warshaper*

Once the others have moved searching out into the natural portion of the cavern, Slash moves out and south to the lower wall of the chamber while Platinus casts his glance back around the floor and ceiling near the entrance. As the light source dwindles around the corner, Platinus is slowly plunged back into the comforting natural darkness where he is can wait for any prey to surface.  

[sblock=Combat Block]Free: ...
Move: P to (O,12/P,13), S to (K,20/L,21)
Standard: Listen/Spot (1d20+14=27, 1d20+19=30)[sblock=Slash]Slash
Earthbound Fleshraker Warbeast
Large Animal, Earth Subtype
Hit Dice: 11d8+54 (142 hp)
Initiative: +4
Speed: 60 ft. (12 squares), Burrow 10ft. (2 squares)
Armor Class: 31 (+3 Dex, +15 natural, +3 armor, -1 size), touch 13, flat-footed 22
Base Attack/Grapple: +6/+20
Attack: Claw +15 melee (1d8+10+poison+1d4 force)
Full Attack: 2 claws +15 melee (1d8+10+poison+1d4 force) and bite
+15 melee (1d8+5+1d4 force) and tail +15 melee (1d8+5+poison+1d4 force)
Space/Reach: 10 ft./10 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, Poison 1d6Dex/1d6Dex DC 21, rake 1d8+10+1d4 force
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent 
Extraordinary Abilities: DR 5/magic (Natural Attacks considered magic), Earth Mastery 
Saves: Fort +13, Ref +10, Will +6(+10)
Abilities: Str 31, Dex 17, Con 22, Int 2, Wis 16, Cha 12
Skills: Hide +8*, Jump +35, Tumble +11, Survival +5
Feats: Improved Natural Attack (claw), Track, Raptor School, Multi-Attack, Improved Multi-Attack
Gear: Piercer Cloak, Pearl of Speech, Psychokintetic Belt of Mighty Fists, Studded Leather Barding
[sblock=Description]Slash is all claws and spines dripping poison. Much of her mottled gray and black hide is covered by her simple black studded leather barding. She always moves right next to Platinus unless he tells her otherwise. The fact that she can now speak in her native elemental tongue gives her no end of joy.[/sblock]
[sblock=Features]Earthbound Companion: She gains +2Str, -2Dex, +3NA, 10ft burrow
Earth Mastery(Ex), DR 5/magic (Ex)
- Earth Mastery: +1/+1 hit/dmg when both she and enemy touch ground. 
                 -4/-4 hit/dmg vs air or waterborn enemies.
Warbeast Training: +1HD, +3Str, +3Con, +2Wis, +10ft speed, Proficiency with L/M/H armor,
Can be ridin as mount with +2Ride, +1Spot, +1Listen
Natural Bond: Gains bonuses as 9th lvl druid companion.
+6 HD, +6 NA, +3str, +3Dex, +4 Tricks, Link, Shared Spells, Evasion, Devotion, Multi-Attack[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Platinus]Platinus
Celestial Fleshraker 
Large Magical Beast, Extraplanar Subtype
HP: 109/110 = [10d8 + 30]
Initiative: +2
Speed: 60 ft. (12 squares)
Armor Class: 30 (+2 Dex, +8 natural, +8 armor, +3 shield, -1 size), touch 19, flat-footed 28
Base Attack/Grapple: +6/+17
Attack: Claw +12 melee (1d8+7+poison*)
Full Attack: 2 claws +12 melee (1d8+7+poison*) and bite
+12 melee (2d6+3*) and tail +12 melee (2d6+5+poison*)
Space/Reach: 10 ft./10 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, rake 1d8+5*,Poison 1d6Dex/1d6Dex DC19, Smite Evil 1/day
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60ft, * Vampiric: +1d6 dmg vs living enemies, I heal same amount
Resistances: Acid 10, Cold 10, Lightning 10
Immunities: Stunning, Critical Hits, Poison
Extraordinary Abilities: DR 5/magic (Natural Attacks considered magic), SR 15
Supernatural Abilities: Morphic Weapons
Saves: Fort +16, Ref +10, Will +10
Abilities: Str 25, Dex 15, Con 19, Int 14, Wis 18, Cha 8
Skills: Concentration +16, Spot +18, Jump +21, Survival +18
Feats: Natural Spell, Exalted Wild Shape, Improved Multi-Attack, Multi-Attack
Gear: See Equipment
[sblock=Features]Celestial Template added
Morphic Weapons - All Natural Weapons are +1 size category[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=prepared Spells]
0: Create Water X3, Cure Minor Wounds X3
1: Claws of the Bear X2, Beast Claws, Lesser Vigor X2
2: Mass Snake Strike X2, Nature's Favor, Lesser Resoration X2
3: Girallon's Blessing X2, Junglerazor, Mass Lesser Vigor
4: Bite of the Wereboar, Moonbolt, Jaws of The wolf
5: Bite of the Weretiger[/sblock][/sblock]
OOC - Please remember that Platinus is invisible to darkvision.


----------



## jkason (Oct 30, 2010)

*OOC:*


Talhia's good about where she was last time. If the others are searching around the statue, Makes sense Talhia would still be hanging back a bit


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 30, 2010)

Morrolan remarks, "Sorry, no baubles in the statue... You found an insect for a snack?  No thanks, you can keep it." 

[sblock=Actions]Morrolan has Longbow in hand @ L-16; Fafnir @ L-17
Morrolan: Spot = 23; Listen =  32
Fafnir: Blindsense 60ft automatic Spot with LOE; Listen = 24
[/sblock][sblock=Mini   Stats]*Morrolan* *AC:*   23 (12 Touch; 21 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 120 (DR 2/-) Current: 112
*Spells Available:* 6 O-Level; 7 1st Level; 8 2nd Level

*Fafnir* *AC:*     25 (17 Touch; 20 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 65
*Spell Resistance:* 19[/sblock]*_______________________________

*



Morrolan & 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Fafnir


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 30, 2010)

Wishing to stay as far away from the statue as possible, Dargun searches the south wall round to the west passage where he stands guard until the others have finished with the statue.

[sblock=OOC]*Stonecunning*
Stand Guard at E16[/sblock]


----------



## Malachei (Nov 2, 2010)

Aden searches the statue, until, slightly disappointed when he finds nothing, he nods at the others, notes "We shall better get moving again, shan't we?" a little absent-minded, and then starts to move towards the cave exit. 

[sblock=OOC]

Listen and Spot (called for in statue room) (1d20+12=23, 1d20+15=19)

When searching the statue, Aden will be at position L-18 on the map. If we move on afterwards, he would move to position F-17.

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 3, 2010)

[sblock=Combat]

Characters posted in init order except for Slash whose init may change do to orders given to him by Plantinus. Don't forget a Handle Animal check.


```
Character         HP  AC  In hand/condition
Talhia            90  18  none/none
Roper             70  24  none/none
Platinus         110  30  none/wildshaped
Dargun            90  24  none/weakness:STR 8
Morrolan          93  00  l.bow/none
Fafnir            65  25  none/none
Aden              60  23  h.gun/none
Renard            74  12  none/none
Slash            142  31  none/none
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC] Ok we are in a surprise round and since everyone heard the movement of the Roper's strand they may take a surprise round action. The only drawback is Talhia goes first and won't be able to see the Roper as it hasn't attacked yet. But I have gotten that out of the way and once Talhia goes then everyone else may go ahead and post up one action. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 3, 2010)

As the group searches th eroom and takes up postions to watch each others back they hear all hear an ominous noise. It sounds like a rock rolling across a stone floor, bouncing around and then going silent as it comes to a stop somewhere near the west corner. Everyone stands stark still listening intently.

Talhia decides to... (insert actions here)

As Dargun approaches slowly he measures every step so as not to kick any lose rocks himself. He gets close to the corner that looks to lead to another hallway and leans over trying to peer around without exposing himself.

Then a shocking thing happens as he suddenly sees himself across the hall, his reflection being cast back at him in a large single eye. Dargun tries to get away but a sticky strand of flesh rises from the floor tangling him around the waste and pulling tight. The squeezing not only hurts alittle it seems to take all the strength from his limbs, as a toothy maw opens into a wide grin.

* "I think I'll save you for desert,"* the beast declares in a gravely voice.

_


----------



## jkason (Nov 3, 2010)

*OOC:*


Is there any reason Talhia couldn't delay until she can actually see the threat? i.e. delay until Roper's initiative.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 3, 2010)

[Sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/Sblock]Morrolan sees the creature and tries to remember what he knows about ropers.

[sblock=Actions]*Not taking my turn yet.*
*Free Action:* CheckKnowledge Arcana (1d20+10=17) +2 Attack vs. Magical Beasts due to Knowledge Devotion
[/sblock][sblock=Mini   Stats]*Morrolan* *AC:*   23 (12 Touch; 21 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 120 (DR 2/-) Current: 112
*Spells Available:* 6 O-Level; 7 1st Level; 8 2nd Level

*Fafnir* *AC:*     25 (17 Touch; 20 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 65
*Spell Resistance:* 19[/sblock]*_______________________________

*



Morrolan & 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Fafnir


----------



## Malachei (Nov 3, 2010)

Aden takes the wall to his left as cover, and asks Dargun "Are you okay?" and then mutters strange words, invoking a cloud of darkness which quickly spreads to fill a part of the room. "You want dessert in light or in the dark?" he asks in the direction of Dargun.

[sblock=Actions]

(I guess others come before me, but this is my plan -- I might have to change this if other party members' actions make this action unfeasible. Those who come before have the opportunity to attack the roper before the darkness sets in, of course... @HM: can we attack the strand?)


5 ft. step to F-18 (if I can stand there) or G-18 -- I guess cover from Dargun and the wall should be enough cover to protect me from AoO -- but in any case I'd cast on the defensive Concentration (1d20+12=22), enough to beat DC 18 (3rd level spell)
Cast Blacklight -- see SC, page 30, creates a 20 ft. radius emanation (centered on one of my pellets) of darkness in which I can see normally
This means both the roper and Dargun, as of now, will be within the radius -- sorry, but I did this to protect Dargun from any follow-up attacks, as the roper should now suffer 50% miss chance and not get AoOs versus Dargun's movement, who can now decide whether to retreat or engage.

[/sblock]


[sblock=Combat Stats]

o HP = 62 (+20 temp. HP)
o AC: 23 = 10 + 7 [armor] + 0 [shield] + 6 [DEX] 
o AC Touch: 16 = 10 + 6 [DEX]
o AC Flatfooted: 17 = 10 + 7 [armor] + 0 [shield]
o INIT: +6 = +6 [DEX]
o Listen +12, Spot +15, Search +18, Disable Device +22
o Fort: +4 = +2 [base] +2 [CON]
o Reflex: +8 = +4 [base] +4 [DEX]
o Will: +8 = +8 [base] +0 [WIS]
o Speed: 30 ft.
o Hand Crossbow (ranged): +14 = +5 [BAB] + 6 [DEX] + 1 [Hand Crossbow Focus] +2 [Crossbow]/ DMG = 1d4+5 (P) [Crossbow Sniper], CRIT 19-20x2
o Short Sword (melee): +4 = +5 [BAB] -1 [STR]/ DMG = 1d6-1(S), CRIT 19-20x2
o Caster Level: 10 (Divinations: 11)
o Active Spells: Heart of Air (+10 jump, +10 ft. to fly speed), Heart of Water (swim speed, breath water, +5 escape artist), Heart of Earth (2 times caster level temp HP, +8 versus bull rush, overrun, trip), Heart of Fire (+10 land speed, fire resistance 20) -- if two are active: gain light fortification; if all are active: immune to criticals and sneak attacks. All of these last for 10 hours.

[sblock=Spells Prepared]

(*) = Divination
(_) = Conjuration

- 0 – (4+1 – DC 16)

Acid Splash, Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Silent Portal (SC)

- 1 – (4+1+2 – DC 17) +1 repeat (PoP)

Dawnburst (CM), Disguise Self, Grease, Guided Shot* (SC), Orb of Sound, lesser (SC), Prot. from Evil, Shield, Targeting Ray* (SC)

- 2 – (4+1+2 – DC 18)

Cloud of Knives (PHBII), Glitterdust, Heart of Air (CM), Hunter’s Eye* (PHBII) (2), Invisibility, Seeking Ray (PHBII)

- 3 – (3+1+1 – DC 19)

Blacklight (SC) (2), Blink, Heart of Water (CM), Icelance (SC)

- 4 – (2+1+1 – DC 20)

Black Tentacles, Orb of Force (SC), Heart of Earth (CM), Improved Invisibility

- 5 – (1+1+1 – DC 21)

Cloudkill, Dragonsight (SC), Heart of Fire (CM)


[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 3, 2010)

[sblock=jkason] Delay might not be possible but you could ready an action as it is a standard action to do so. Talhia hears the rocks and then prepares something. If an enemy comes around the corner I... or If combat starts I cast... 

To delay would mean you wait for someone to do something and in this case you don't know there is something out there. The rocks could have just fallin from the wall naturally. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 3, 2010)

*Talhia Shen, human beguiler*

Talhia pulls a prism from her spell component bag as she hears the sound, calling a pattern to mind against need.









*OOC:*


readied action: cast Blinding Color Surge against any creature that moves to attack. 

DC 17 Will save or be blinded for one round, and even if it makes the save, Talhia gets the benefits of Invisibility against it for 10 rounds. 

Edit: of course, all of that's irrelevant since she just blew the SR roll ugh.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 3, 2010)

Dargun realises that not only is he in a fix but he could easily die. Still not one to give in without a fight, he reviewed his options. The fact that he feels so weak means that his unarmed attack will be pretty much useless. Then he remembers the greatclub. He's not even sure why he bothers carrying it. He can't really use it properly and his unarmed attacks are far more effective. Now he knows. Held as he is, its a bit tricky but he manages to unship his greatclub and he prepares to sunder the strand that's holding him.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 4, 2010)

*Platinus: Celestial Fleshraker, Druid Warshaper*

The deep voice of Platinus booms out from the dark in the thickly accented Draconic language. *"Activate douta buala! Supper tairais!"* 

Slash lets out a shriek as she takes a few powerful steps, while touching the clasp of the cloak around her neck, before launching her from the ground landing next to the ropey beast. As she passes, the claws of both arms and one of her legs rip deeply from the back of the roper's face type area clear around the side of its body, leaving its fanged maw in tatters, ripping the creature off its base. Her barbed tail stabs forward, but it thrown off it aim by the creature hitting the ground. The clear fluid coating her claws seeps into the barrage of ragged striations. 

Platinus comes barreling out of the darkness, and into reach of the prone creature. Slash seems reassured by her companion's presence, pressing down on the pinned roper with her stony weight.  

[sblock=Combat Block]*Free:* Handle Animal (1d20+16=34)
*
Swift:* Slash Activates Piercer Cloak (+2d6 dmg when attacking from 10ft above). 2/3 uses left for the day.

*Move:* P to (F,15/G,16), S Leaps to (D,14/E,15), Slash's Jump (1d20+35=54) DC 25 Jump for +4 dmg on charge attacks.
*
Standard:* Slash uses Leaping Pounce (Claw=29, 1d8+2d6+1d4+15=26,Claw=25, 1d8+2d6+1d4+15=29, Rake=28, 1d8+2d6+1d4+15=29, Tail=19, 1d8+2d6+1d4+15=22), Trip Attacks (1d20+16=23, 1d20+16=28, 1d20+16=29), Strength Checks (1d20+14=17, 1d20+14=32, 1d20+14=32), Grapple Checks (1d20+20=37, 1d20+20=26)[sblock=Slash]Slash
Earthbound Fleshraker Warbeast
Large Animal, Earth Subtype
Hit Dice: 11d8+54 (142 hp)
Initiative: +4
Speed: 60 ft. (12 squares), Burrow 10ft. (2 squares)
Armor Class: 31 (+3 Dex, +15 natural, +3 armor, -1 size), touch 13, flat-footed 22
Base Attack/Grapple: +6/+20
Attack: Claw +15 melee (1d8+10+poison+1d4 force)
Full Attack: 2 claws +15 melee (1d8+10+poison+1d4 force) and bite
+15 melee (1d8+5+1d4 force) and tail +15 melee (1d8+5+poison+1d4 force)
Space/Reach: 10 ft./10 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, Poison 1d6Dex/1d6Dex DC 21, rake 1d8+10+1d4 force
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent 
Extraordinary Abilities: DR 5/magic (Natural Attacks considered magic), Earth Mastery 
Saves: Fort +13, Ref +10, Will +6(+10)
Abilities: Str 31, Dex 17, Con 22, Int 2, Wis 16, Cha 12
Skills: Hide +8*, Jump +35, Tumble +11, Survival +5
Feats: Improved Natural Attack (claw), Track, Raptor School, Multi-Attack, Improved Multi-Attack
Gear: Piercer Cloak, Pearl of Speech, Psychokintetic Belt of Mighty Fists, Studded Leather Barding
[sblock=Description]Slash is all claws and spines dripping poison. Much of her mottled gray and black hide is covered by her simple black studded leather barding. She always moves right next to Platinus unless he tells her otherwise. The fact that she can now speak in her native elemental tongue gives her no end of joy.[/sblock]
[sblock=Features]Earthbound Companion: She gains +2Str, -2Dex, +3NA, 10ft burrow
Earth Mastery(Ex), DR 5/magic (Ex)
- Earth Mastery: +1/+1 hit/dmg when both she and enemy touch ground. 
                 -4/-4 hit/dmg vs air or waterborn enemies.
Warbeast Training: +1HD, +3Str, +3Con, +2Wis, +10ft speed, Proficiency with L/M/H armor,
Can be ridin as mount with +2Ride, +1Spot, +1Listen
Natural Bond: Gains bonuses as 9th lvl druid companion.
+6 HD, +6 NA, +3str, +3Dex, +4 Tricks, Link, Shared Spells, Evasion, Devotion, Multi-Attack[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Platinus]Platinus
Celestial Fleshraker 
Large Magical Beast, Extraplanar Subtype
HP: 109/110 = [10d8 + 30]
Initiative: +2
Speed: 60 ft. (12 squares)
Armor Class: 30 (+2 Dex, +8 natural, +8 armor, +3 shield, -1 size), touch 19, flat-footed 28
Base Attack/Grapple: +6/+17
Attack: Claw +12 melee (1d8+7+poison*)
Full Attack: 2 claws +12 melee (1d8+7+poison*) and bite
+12 melee (2d6+3*) and tail +12 melee (2d6+5+poison*)
Space/Reach: 10 ft./10 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, rake 1d8+5*,Poison 1d6Dex/1d6Dex DC19, Smite Evil 1/day
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60ft, * Vampiric: +1d6 dmg vs living enemies, I heal same amount
Resistances: Acid 10, Cold 10, Lightning 10
Immunities: Stunning, Critical Hits, Poison
Extraordinary Abilities: DR 5/magic (Natural Attacks considered magic), SR 15
Supernatural Abilities: Morphic Weapons
Saves: Fort +16, Ref +10, Will +10
Abilities: Str 25, Dex 15, Con 19, Int 14, Wis 18, Cha 8
Skills: Concentration +16, Spot +18, Jump +21, Survival +18
Feats: Natural Spell, Exalted Wild Shape, Improved Multi-Attack, Multi-Attack
Gear: See Equipment
[sblock=Features]Celestial Template added
Morphic Weapons - All Natural Weapons are +1 size category[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=prepared Spells]
0: Create Water X3, Cure Minor Wounds X3
1: Claws of the Bear X2, Beast Claws, Lesser Vigor X2
2: Mass Snake Strike X2, Nature's Favor, Lesser Resoration X2
3: Girallon's Blessing X2, Junglerazor, Mass Lesser Vigor
4: Bite of the Wereboar, Moonbolt, Jaws of The wolf
5: Bite of the Weretiger[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]FYI, A grappling creature can't make AoO (as the roper is grappling Dargun), Ranged attacks (except crossbows) are not allowed while prone.

Does Platinus issuing an order mean Slash goes on her master's initiative count? Because a 50% miss chance is really going to mess with my tactics.

Can a creature charge during the surprise round? It would seem really stupid if they couldn't. Leaping pounce is through the air and therefore bends the standard charge rules in a couple of ways.

Leaping Pounce says if pinned the creature hit falls prone in my space, so I'm reading that as at least partially in my space and therefore my charge can be partially into its space?  

Roper needs to make 3 DC 21 Fort saves. Each Failed means it takes 1d6 Dex dmg (you can roll those).[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 4, 2010)

*OOC:*


I recommend Aden attack the strand while we focus on killing the thing quickly.  The magical darkness will not help as it already grabbed Dargun and can stuff him into the maw without worrying about the concealment.  The darkness will mean we have 50% chance to miss trying to sever the strand.






Morrolan fires an arrow into the magical beast and steps forward with Fafnir leaving the statue to rest on his shoulder.

[sblock=Actions]*Standard Action:* Ranged Attack at roper Longbow (1d20+13=32, 1d8+3=10)
*Free Action:* 5ft step to K16
+2 Attack vs. Magical Beasts due to Knowledge Devotion

Fafnir does nothing but moves to his shoulder, he can do nothing to help in this situation.[/sblock][sblock=Mini   Stats]*Morrolan* *AC:*   23 (12 Touch; 21 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 120 (DR 2/-) Current: 112
*Spells Available:* 6 O-Level; 7 1st Level; 8 2nd Level

*Fafnir* *AC:*     25 (17 Touch; 20 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 65
*Spell Resistance:* 19[/sblock]*_______________________________

*



Morrolan & 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Fafnir


----------



## Bartholomew (Nov 5, 2010)

That's nice post and i really like these characters.

Thanks 
  Bartholomew


----------



## joeye (Nov 5, 2010)

City of the spider queen is an adventure module for the forgotten  Realms campaign*.* now waiting for the third addition on dangouse.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 5, 2010)

*OOC:*


Excuse me guys, we appreciate your comments, but this is not the place for them.  This is for In Character posts of the DM and players only.   We have an OOC thread for those kind of comments.  HM, I told you that the titles of the threads should be labeled with IC and OOC.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 6, 2010)

[sblock=Combat]

Characters posted in init order 


```
Character         HP  AC  In hand/condition
Talhia            90  18  none/none
Roper            [COLOR=red]-14[/COLOR]  24  none/[I][COLOR=red]dead[/COLOR][/I]
Platinus         110  30  none/wildshaped
Slash            142  31  none/none
Dargun            90  24  none/weakness:STR 8
Morrolan          93  00  l.bow/none
Fafnir            65  25  none/none
Aden              60  23  h.gun/none
Renard            74  12  none/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 6, 2010)

*Combat Over*

At the ropers apperance everyone takes to action, but it seems Slash is the fastest. Reacting to Platinus's command, he charges foward looking lik ehe will barrel into the melee. At the last instant he leaps into the air and comes crashing down atop the large beast.

Then everyone watches in slight awe as the fleshraker shows were it gets it's name from. Clawing and scratching till the roper is a bloody mess of ripped flesh and bone dead before anyone else can cast a spell or fit an arrow to bow string.
_


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Nov 7, 2010)

"You're looking fatigued, Dargun," says Renard. "Contact with the Roper's fluids will do that. Let me take care of that for you."

Renard produces a scroll from his weather-beaten leather scrollcase. As he intones the holy words written on the scroll, Dargun lifts up a few inches from the ground, and a swirling vortex of holy light wraps around him. The scroll dissolves into golden threads which entwine Dargun's limbs. He floats back down gently, looking invigorated and relieved.
[sblock=OOC]Casting _restoration_ to remove all ability damage.[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat Block]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Archivist 7/Loremaster 3
Level: 10
Experience: 45,942
Alignment: TN
Languages: Common, Undercommon, Dwarven, Celestial, Abyssal, Terran, Aboleth
Deity: Polytheist (invokes various deities for different purposes). Reveres Oghma above others.[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 10
DEX: 10
CON: 14
INT: 20
WIS: 18
CHA: 10[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 74 = [7d6 + 3d4 + 20, maximized]
AC: 12 = 10 + 2 [armor] + 0 [shield] + 0 [DEX] 
AC Touch: 10 = 10 + 0 [DEX]
AC Flatfooted: 12 = 10 + 0 [armor] + 0 [shield]
INIT: +0 = +0 [DEX]
BAB: +4 = +3 [Arch] +1 [Lore]
Fort: +10 = +6 [base] + 2 [stat] +2 [magic]
Reflex: +5 = +3 [base] + 0 [stat] +2 [magic]
Will: +14 = +8 [base] + 4 [stat] +2 [magic]
Speed: 30
Damage Reduction: -
Spell Resistance: -[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells Prepared]
4/6/6/5/5/3
-0-
_detect magic, detect poison, light, _(empty slot)
_ -1-
comprehend languages, __updraft_ (SpC)_, __produce flame,__ charm person, __disguise self_, (empty slot)
-2-
_augury,__ divine insight_ (SpC)_, __divine insight_ (SpC)_, __detect thoughts, identify, _(empty slot)
-3-
_remove disease, dispel magic, darkvision, dehydrate_ (SpC)_, _(empty slot)
-4-
_cure critical wounds x2, cure moderate wounds _(reach), _neutralize poison_, (empty slot)
-5-
_sanctuary _(quickened), _revivify_ (SpC), (empty slot)[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Mwk Quarterstaff(melee): +5 = +4 [BAB] + 0 [STR] + 1 [mwk]/ DMG = 1d6/1d6
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
Human: bonus feat, bonus skills, ability to grow a bitchin' goatee[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Prayerbook (prepare and learn spells as a Wizard does)
[sblock=combined prayerbook contents]
-0-
_create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, detect poison,    guidance, inflict minor wounds, light, mending, purify food and drink,    read magic, resistance, virtue, amanuensis_ (SpC)
_ -1-
comprehend languages, cure light wounds, protection from evil, sanctuary, detect undead, ebon eyes_ (SpC)_, resurgence_ (SpC)_, updraft_ (SpC)_, low-light vision_ (SpC)_, embrace the wild_ (SpC)_, animal messenger, produce flame, __camouflage_ (SpC)_, detect secret doors, charm person, __lesser restoration, __disguise self_
-2-
_cure moderate wounds, augury, summon monster ii, burrow_ (SpC)_, spider climb, soften earth and stone, remove paralysis, divine insight_ (SpC)_, resist energy, detect thoughts, identify
_-3-
_locate object, remove curse, remove blindness/deafness, remove disease, dispel magic, darkvision, dehydrate_ (SpC)_, clairaudience/clairvoyance__, speak with dead_
-4-
_cure critical wounds, divination, neutralize poison, death ward_, _restoration_
-5-
_commune, raise dead, scrying, revivify_ (SpC)[/sblock]
Dark Knowledge 5/day, _Puissance, Tactics_
[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
ACP: 0

Skills:
Appraise +12 = +5 [ranks] +5 [Int] + 2 [Feat]
Balance +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Dex] -0 [ACP]
Bluff +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Cha]
Climb +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Str] -0 [ACP]
Concentration +13 = +11 [ranks] +2 [Con]
Craft +5 = +0 [ranks] +5 [Int]
Decipher Script +14 = +5 [ranks] +5 [Int] +2 [Feat] +2 [Lore Mastery]
Diplomacy +5 = +5 [ranks] +0 [Cha]
Disable Device +5 = +0 [ranks] +5 [Int] 
Disguise +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Cha] 
Escape Artist +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Dex] -0 [ACP]
Forgery +5 = +0 [ranks] +5 [Int]
Gather Information +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Cha]
Handle Animal +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Cha]
Heal +00 = +0 [ranks] +4 [Wis]
Hide +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Dex] -0 [ACP] 
Intimidate +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Cha] 
Jump +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Str] -0 [ACP]
Knowledge(Architecture and engineering) +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [INT]
Knowledge(Dungeoneering) +23 = +13 [ranks] +5 [INT] +3 [Feat] +2 [Lore Mastery]
Knowledge(Geography) +10 = +5 [ranks] +5 [INT]
Knowledge(History) +15 = +10 [ranks] +5 [INT]
Knowledge(Arcana) +15 = +10 [ranks] +5 [INT]
Knowledge(The Planes) +10 = +5 [ranks] +5 [INT]
Knowledge(Religion) +17 = +10 [ranks] +5 [INT] +2 [Lore Mastery]
Knowledge(Local) +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [INT]
Knowledge(Nobility and Royalty) +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [INT]
Knowledge(Nature) +8 = +3 [ranks] +5 [INT]
Knowledge(Psionics) +10 = +5 [ranks] +5 [INT]
Listen +1 = +1 [ranks] +4 [Wis] -3 [Flaw]
Move Silently +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Dex] -0 [ACP]
Open Locks +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Dex] 
Perform +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Cha]
Profession +4 = +0 [ranks] +4 [Wis]
Ride +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Dex]
Search +15 = +10 [ranks] +5 [Int]
Sleight of Hand +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Dex] -0 [ACP]
Spot +1 = +0 [ranks] +4 [Wis] -3 [Flaw]
Sense Motive +4 = +0 [ranks] +4 [Wis]
Speak Language +2 = +2 [ranks]
Spellcraft +20 = +13 [ranks] +5 [Int] +2 [Feat]
Survival +4 = +0 [ranks] +4 [Wis]
Swim +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Str] -0 [ACP*]
Tumble +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Dex] -0 [ACP]
Use Magic Device +7 = +5 [ranks] +0 [Cha] +2 [Feat]
Use Rope +00 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Dex]
 [/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]
Equipment
Vanisher Cloak (MIC 145) [2500] {1}
Periapt of Wisdom +2 [4000] {-}
Vest of Resistance +2 (MIC 147) [4000] {1}
masterwork quarterstaff [300] {4}
leather armor [10] {15}
explorer's outfit [10] {8}
Heward's Handy Haversack [2000] {5}
[sblock=contents]
Metamagic rod, Silent, lesser [3000] {5}
Scroll case[sblock=contents]-0-
_create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, detect poison,     guidance, inflict minor wounds, light, mending, purify food and drink,     read magic, resistance, virtue, amanuensis_ (SpC)[/sblock]
Tome of Worldly Memory (MIC 190) [1500] {1}
Glyph Seal (MIC 161) [1000] {-}
Everlasting Rations (MIC 160) [350] {2}
Everfull Mug (MIC 160) [200] {-}
Everburning torch [110]{1}
Wand of _cure moderate wounds_ (50 charges) [4500]
Wand of _inflict__ moderate wounds_ (10 charges) [900]
Wand of _cure light wounds_ (50 charges) [750]
Wand of _call lightning_ (CL5, 10 charges) [2,250]
Wand of _detect magic_ (50 charges) [375]
scholar's outfit [5] {6}
noble's outfit [75] {10}
Black leather prayerbook tooled with an image of Oghma bestowing Rinda the Scribe with a pendant. [70] {4}

Red leather prayerbook tooled with an image of Mystra installing Azuth as first Magister [70] {4}
Purple leather prayerbook tooled with an image of Shar murdering the minor god Ibrandul [70] {4}
(all three prayerbooks are scribed on vellum and bound in a leather    tome; each has a waterproof double slipcase of chased and tooled    leather)
holy font (for scrying) [100] {?}
holy reagents for divination [100] {-}
incense for augury [100] {-}
hand-carved divining runes for augury [25] {-}
[/sblock]
Infinite scrollcase (MIC 162) [2800] {3}
[sblock=contents]
_-1-
comprehend languages, cure light wounds, protection from evil, sanctuary, detect undead, ebon eyes_ (SpC)_, resurgence_ (SpC)_, updraft_ (SpC)_, low-light vision_ (SpC)_, embrace the wild_ (SpC)_, animal messenger, produce flame, __camouflage_ (SpC)_, detect secret doors, charm person, __lesser restoration, __disguise self_
-2-
_cure moderate wounds, augury, summon monster ii, burrow_ (SpC)_, spider climb, soften earth and stone, remove paralysis, divine insight_ (SpC)_, resist energy, detect thoughts, identify
_-3-
_locate object, remove curse, remove blindness/deafness, remove disease, dispel magic, darkvision, dehydrate_ (SpC)_, clairaudience/clairvoyance_
-4-
_cure critical wounds, divination, neutralize poison, death ward_
-5-
_commune, revivify_ (SpC)[/sblock]

Treasure: 110pp, 3 gp, 3 sp, 1 cp Gems: diamonds worth 2,000 gp
Total weight carried: 24 (most items in haversack)
Maximum weight possible: 100[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: M
Gender: M
Age: 36
Height: 5'9"
Weight: 130 lb.
Hair Color: brown
Eye Color: brown
Skin Color: lightly tanned
Apperance: poorly rested, with a far-off, distracted gaze
Demeanor: self-disciplined, determined, suspicious[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 7, 2010)

Dargun turns to Renard and says "Ta mate. it a'nt nice ta feel sa weak." He then turns to Platinus and continues "Thank Slash fa mi. That wer impressive. Ah thought ah wer a gonner fo a bit."


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 8, 2010)

Seeing the combat over before he even fired an arrow, Morrolan puts the arrow away.  He comments out loud, "Well, that's the second fight we have had that has barely lasted a moment.  Not bad, but so far I am feeling pretty useless, like teats on a bull... No Fafnir, cat's aren't that useless.  I have heard they can chase mice...  Uh huh, sure they are bite-sized for the dinosaurs, but so are you my tiny friend... Oh I see, flying is going to make you less edible, riiiight.  Did you just not see Slash jump?"

[sblock=Mini   Stats]*Morrolan* *AC:*   23 (12 Touch; 21 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 120 (DR 2/-) Current: 112
*Spells Available:* 6 O-Level; 7 1st Level; 8 2nd Level

*Fafnir* *AC:*     25 (17 Touch; 20 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 65
*Spell Resistance:* 19[/sblock]*_______________________________

*




Morrolan & 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Fafnir


----------



## Malachei (Nov 8, 2010)

After taking a step back, Aden prepares to shroud the area in darkness, to protect himself and his comrades from the creature's lashing strands. He had never fought an aberration like this, but the hold the strange being's strand got on Dargun troubled him, and, with five more strands ready to attack, he feared this would turn out to be a dangerous fight. _Yes, the darkness would do more help than harm_, he thought.

Then, out of nowhere, he noticed the dinosaur's shadow fly over the ground. Looking up, he saw dinosaur, flying towards the roper as if hurled through the air. A moment later it crashed on the enemy, and crushed it to death. 

Shaking his head in amazement, Aden looks after Dargun, who seems hurt. "How bad is it? Can you walk?" he asks. When Renard advances, he quietly retreats, quick enough to catch Lai, who was sneaking behind the dragon's back. "No, Lai, this is not a good place to go hunting..." he says, as he lifts her off the ground.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 8, 2010)

*Platinus: Celestial Fleshraker, Druid Warshaper*

Platinus is ready to latch his own claws into the fallen roper, even as it crashes into the dusty floor. Then the beast shudders into stillness beneath the assault of his companion, its whipping tendrils flopping in a limp pile around it. The druid gives Slash as much of an impressed look as his reptilian features can muster. The stone-skinned fleshraker gets back to her feet, dragging her bloody and curved claws out of the carcass. 

[sblock=Combat Block]*Free:* ...
*
Swift/Immediate:* ...

*Move:* ...
*
Standard:* http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2751205/...[sblock=Slash]Slash
Earthbound Fleshraker Warbeast
Large Animal, Earth Subtype
Hit Dice: 11d8+54 (142 hp)
Initiative: +4
Speed: 60 ft. (12 squares), Burrow 10ft. (2 squares)
Armor Class: 31 (+3 Dex, +15 natural, +3 armor, -1 size), touch 13, flat-footed 22
Base Attack/Grapple: +6/+20
Attack: Claw +15 melee (1d8+10+poison+1d4 force)
Full Attack: 2 claws +15 melee (1d8+10+poison+1d4 force) and bite
+15 melee (1d8+5+1d4 force) and tail +15 melee (1d8+5+poison+1d4 force)
Space/Reach: 10 ft./10 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, Poison 1d6Dex/1d6Dex DC 21, rake 1d8+10+1d4 force
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent 
Extraordinary Abilities: DR 5/magic (Natural Attacks considered magic), Earth Mastery 
Saves: Fort +13, Ref +10, Will +6(+10)
Abilities: Str 31, Dex 17, Con 22, Int 2, Wis 16, Cha 12
Skills: Hide +8*, Jump +35, Tumble +11, Survival +5
Feats: Improved Natural Attack (claw), Track, Raptor School, Multi-Attack, Improved Multi-Attack
Gear: Piercer Cloak, Pearl of Speech, Psychokintetic Belt of Mighty Fists, Studded Leather Barding
[sblock=Description]Slash is all claws and spines dripping poison. Much of her mottled gray and black hide is covered by her simple black studded leather barding. She always moves right next to Platinus unless he tells her otherwise. The fact that she can now speak in her native elemental tongue gives her no end of joy.[/sblock]
[sblock=Features]Earthbound Companion: She gains +2Str, -2Dex, +3NA, 10ft burrow
Earth Mastery(Ex), DR 5/magic (Ex)
- Earth Mastery: +1/+1 hit/dmg when both she and enemy touch ground. 
                 -4/-4 hit/dmg vs air or waterborn enemies.
Warbeast Training: +1HD, +3Str, +3Con, +2Wis, +10ft speed, Proficiency with L/M/H armor,
Can be ridin as mount with +2Ride, +1Spot, +1Listen
Natural Bond: Gains bonuses as 9th lvl druid companion.
+6 HD, +6 NA, +3str, +3Dex, +4 Tricks, Link, Shared Spells, Evasion, Devotion, Multi-Attack[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Platinus]Platinus
Celestial Fleshraker 
Large Magical Beast, Extraplanar Subtype
HP: 109/110 = [10d8 + 30]
Initiative: +2
Speed: 60 ft. (12 squares)
Armor Class: 30 (+2 Dex, +8 natural, +8 armor, +3 shield, -1 size), touch 19, flat-footed 28
Base Attack/Grapple: +6/+17
Attack: Claw +12 melee (1d8+7+poison*)
Full Attack: 2 claws +12 melee (1d8+7+poison*) and bite
+12 melee (2d6+3*) and tail +12 melee (2d6+5+poison*)
Space/Reach: 10 ft./10 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, rake 1d8+5*,Poison 1d6Dex/1d6Dex DC19, Smite Evil 1/day
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60ft, * Vampiric: +1d6 dmg vs living enemies, I heal same amount
Resistances: Acid 10, Cold 10, Lightning 10
Immunities: Stunning, Critical Hits, Poison
Extraordinary Abilities: DR 5/magic (Natural Attacks considered magic), SR 15
Supernatural Abilities: Morphic Weapons
Saves: Fort +16, Ref +10, Will +10
Abilities: Str 25, Dex 15, Con 19, Int 14, Wis 18, Cha 8
Skills: Concentration +16, Spot +18, Jump +21, Survival +18
Feats: Natural Spell, Exalted Wild Shape, Improved Multi-Attack, Multi-Attack
Gear: See Equipment
[sblock=Features]Celestial Template added
Morphic Weapons - All Natural Weapons are +1 size category[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=prepared Spells]
0: Create Water X3, Cure Minor Wounds X3
1: Claws of the Bear X2, Beast Claws, Lesser Vigor X2
2: Mass Snake Strike X2, Nature's Favor, Lesser Resoration X2
3: Girallon's Blessing X2, Junglerazor, Mass Lesser Vigor
4: Bite of the Wereboar, Moonbolt, Jaws of The wolf
5: Bite of the Weretiger[/sblock][/sblock]
OOC -


----------



## jkason (Nov 8, 2010)

*Talhia Shen, human beguiler*

"Remind me never to anger your companion, Platinus," Talhia says, a bit shell-shocked by how quickly the encounter has ended.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 9, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Ready to advance? [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 9, 2010)

Morrolan puts his longbow away as well and walks over to the dead beast commenting with Fafnir out loud, "Sure it could have swallowed something shiny.  Let's take a look... No, I doubt you will get first pick of any gems... I know it was your idea, but you will just have to wait until you earn it, neh?...  Ha, ha... No, the cat is not getting a share."

Morrolan draws that extra sharp scimitar of his and proceeds to slice the dead roper open to see if there is anything stuck in its gullet, or whatever the beast has for a digestive system.









*OOC:*


I am ready after this I suppose.





[sblock=Mini   Stats]*Morrolan* *AC:*   23 (12 Touch; 21 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 120 (DR 2/-) Current: 112
*Spells Available:* 6 O-Level; 7 1st Level; 8 2nd Level

*Fafnir* *AC:*     25 (17 Touch; 20 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 65
*Spell Resistance:* 19[/sblock]*_______________________________

*



Morrolan & 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Fafnir


----------



## Malachei (Nov 9, 2010)

Aden nods at Morrolan, "Good idea," and helps him search the roper's body. Occasionally, he looks over his shoulder, staring wide-eyed at Slash. The cat sniffs at the dead creature, and takes a closer look at the fluids that flow out of the roper. Aden shakes his head "No, Lai, not. Shhhhhh..." he shies her away from the strange creature's body. Lai steps aside, sitting down with her back turned to Aden. She raises her ears and looks at Fafnir curiously.

[sblock=OOC]
Search roper's body (1d20+18=20) 

Yes, I am ready to go on, of course.

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 9, 2010)

Fafnir, perched on Morrolan's shoulder while the big man saws and cuts away at the dead creature, shuffles around to look down at the cat, Lai.  _"Here kitty, kitty... Hmmm, it doesn't speak common in it's mind."_ 

The Pseudodragon drums his claws on the back of Morrolan's breast plate, making a rhythmic clicking.  He tries again to in Sylvan, to no avail.  Cocking his head aside, he looks down at the cat, _"Pitty, I don't know feline."_
*
_______________________________

*



Fafnir


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 9, 2010)

The grusome search is relatively quicky the anatomy of a roper being somewhat simple and Slash having already torn it to nearly bit-size pieces.

The gullet located at the back of the beast has a few gems settled into it, and after removing and cleaning them they are put away and the group readies to move down this newest tunnel.

[sblock=OOC]
GEMS:
rose quartz stones (3) 
blue spinel (1)
tourmalines (2) [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 10, 2010)

Morrolan picks through the goop, "Whoa, look what this critter swallowed, Fafnir. Little messy, but shiny."

Picking up the tourmalines and the rose garnets, he cleans them off.  Ignoring the blur of reddish-brown scales that took a quite an interest at what he found.

[sblock=Mini   Stats]*Morrolan* *AC:*   23 (12 Touch; 21 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 120 (DR 2/-) Current: 112
*Spells Available:* 6 O-Level; 7 1st Level; 8 2nd Level

*Fafnir* *AC:*     25 (17 Touch; 20 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 65
*Spell Resistance:* 19[/sblock]*_______________________________

*



Morrolan


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 10, 2010)

Fafnir's interest in the cat is forgotten in a flash as picks up the thoughts of Morrolan finding some things shiny, _"At last! Let me see!"_ 

The Pseudodragon leaps and swoops down onto the roper carcass and immediately spots the blue shininess that the big man nearly missed, _"Oooh. Pretty blue. Mine. Mine. Mine."_

True to his heritage, Fafnir is enamored with the treasure and clutches the gem possessively in his claw as he returns to Morrolan's shoulder.He gives Lai a smug look that would appear to say, _look what I got_. His looks around his torso to see if he has a loose scale to tuck the gem into so he won't lose it.
*
_______________________________

*



Fafnir


----------



## Malachei (Nov 10, 2010)

Lai had curiously taken a few steps towards the dragon, which also served showing Aden her disapproval. She eyes the strange bird intently, following his every move on the big man's shoulder. As the dragon speaks to her, she cocks her head. 

But her attention is soon driven to the newfound, shiny marbles. Quickly, she jumps to the men, but her claws strike in vain: the winged bird has been faster, and has already taken hold of the nice marble. The cat halts for an instant, perhaps gauging whether the brid is within reach of a well-placed jump. Then, as if nothing happened, Lai turns away, gracefully striding along, as if she was never interested in the gems, at all.


----------



## jkason (Nov 10, 2010)

*Talhia Shen, human beguiler*

Talhia smiles. "Boys, keep the pets in line, yes? And ... phew, let's get away from that thing before the smell of its insides attract something worse. I don't want to know what's next up the food chain from Roper."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Platinus: Celestial Fleshraker, Druid Warshaper*

Platinus watches the little exchange with mild amusement for a moment. Chuffing sharply at the comment. *"That would be Slash on this day. If we have finished fishing stones from the innards of the carcass, shall we proceed?" *

Pulling a tuft of coarse white hair from the pouch at his waist, the druid draws a slow circle in the air around Slash's stone-scaled head, incanting growling phrases in a language nobody understands (druidic). Another set of long scaly arms sprout from the front of the shoulders of both Slash and her platinum counterpart.

OOC - Casting Girralon's Blessing on Slash (90 minute duration) using share spells feature to have it affect Platinus too.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 10, 2010)

Dargun has had enough of the Roper, so he gives it a wide berth as he moves about 10' down the corridor to keep watch. As he waits for the others to move out.

[sblock=perrinmiller]Can everyone hear Fafnir's conversation with Lai?[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 11, 2010)

Fafnir eventually finds a safe place to put the gem and his attention is attracted to the fleshrakers growing extra limbs, she throws a thought at Lai, _"Well, that's a neat trick.  Hey kitty, don't you wish you could have six legs."_ 

As the Beguiler mentions something about pets, the Pseudodragon straightens up with an almost haughty posture and sends a thought Tahlia's way for everyone to receive, _"The cat might be a pet, not I.  When I leave feces in your bedroll, it will be intentional milady.  Not due to a lack of being house broken."_
[sblock=OOC][MENTION=30034]ghostcat[/MENTION]: Up until now, no. Only Lai and Morrolan (He sends everything to him by default).  I did not originally intend to ever role-play Fafnir's thoughts at all, but I got bored since no one could respond to him and Morrolan's internal conversations.  

I moved them out loud, but still one-sided and I will post Fafnir's role-playing separately when appropriate.  I will add in to who he is sending thoughts to from now on.  He is developing his own personality now.[/sblock]*_______________________________

*




Fafnir


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 11, 2010)

Morrolan chuckles to himself at Fafnir's greed, "Even the little dragons cannot help themselves.  You can hang onto that gem for now, Fafnir, but last time I checked you don't get your own share of the treasure and loot... No, Slash and Lai don't either, don't worry your little head about that."

After hearing the psuedodragon's thoughts to Tahlia, he gives the little dragon a playful swat, chiding, "Enough of your filthy thoughts, go perch on Dargun's shoulder and keep a better watch so we don't get surprised again."

The big man ignores the little nip the familiar took at his ear before taking flight to return to his assigned duties.[sblock=Mini   Stats]*Morrolan* *AC:*   23 (12 Touch; 21 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 120 (DR 2/-) Current: 112
*Spells Available:* 6 O-Level; 7 1st Level; 8 2nd Level

*Fafnir* *AC:*     25 (17 Touch; 20 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 65
*Spell Resistance:* 19[/sblock]*_______________________________

*



Morrolan


----------



## jkason (Nov 12, 2010)

*Talhia Shen, human beguiler*



perrinmiller said:


> As the Beguiler mentions something about pets, the Pseudodragon straightens up with an almost haughty posture and sends a thought Tahlia's way for everyone to receive, _"The cat might be a pet, not I.  When I leave feces in your bedroll, it will be intentional milady.  Not due to a lack of being house broken."_



_

"And when you find that all your shiny baubles turn out to be those feces glamoured, you'll know you'll learn not to leave them in a lady's bedding," Talhia says with a good-natured chuckle. She winks to Morrolan to let him know no harm's done, then sets herself back in position for the party to continue._


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 12, 2010)

With a feigned indignant look, Morrolan says to Tahlia in mock seriousness, "Oh please do no such thing, the critter's dung is worse than a dog's and those gems he doesn't keep stashed on his person are in my belongings."

At the scathing remarks thought from the psuedodragon, the big man gives a hearty laugh, deep from the belly, "Har, har! Yes, it does too smell worse than that.  Particularly when you eat too much roughage.  Tahlia, he thinks his crap smells like roses, he does."

_<<We should move on or I will continue to post about excrement.>>_[sblock=Mini   Stats]*Morrolan* *AC:*   23 (12 Touch; 21 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 120 (DR 2/-) Current: 112
*Spells Available:* 6 O-Level; 7 1st Level; 8 2nd Level

*Fafnir* *AC:*     25 (17 Touch; 20 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 65
*Spell Resistance:* 19[/sblock]*_______________________________

*



Morrolan


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 12, 2010)

After letting Morrolan know exactly what he thought about being compared to a dog, Fafnir sniffs indignantly. He sends another thought  at Lai, _"Hey kitty, the lady wishes that you show her the mice when you catch them.  She wants you to deliver them in the middle of the night, quiet-like.  It is very important, so you should wake her up even."_ 

The psuedodragon still wishes that he could speak feline, but realizes that perhaps Aden can directly communicate and sends to him, _"Can you relay this message to the kitty?"_ Fafnir repeats his comments to the artificer.
*
_______________________________

*



Fafnir


----------



## Malachei (Nov 12, 2010)

Aden had been scouting ahead, his limping leg dragging a little behind, when Fafnir's mind enters his. The dragon senses an intensity of despair and sorrow, and a certain sense of solitude wave back at him. Instinctively, the man turns, and his frown is obvious. He answers, "Sure." This is when Fafnir recalls he has never seen Aden laugh, or smile for that matter. The one they call the ghost is as silent as his nickname. If not for the others, he would not talk at all. In fact, he has been silent for the whole journey.

Lai, meanwhile, can't help but come out from underneath Aden's dark blue cloak and curiously look around. _Whereby do cats get roused to appear exactly when they are expected to... or not expected to at all?_

With a quick, but caring movement of his arm, he pushes the cat back in place. "No, Lai, he's not a bird. Don't go and try grappling with the dragon. And no catching mice either. Else you might become a giant spider's dessert. No, I really mean it, my love. Just pretend you are a cat. But don't overdo it, will you?" he says warmly.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Dargun is carefully watching the corridor, patiently waiting for the others to get organised, when he has a thought and blurts out "If t'drow came this way. How did di get past t'roper?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 16, 2010)

Fafnir, perched on Dargun's shoulder as they wait for the rest of the party to get organized, sends a thought to him in reply, _"Sacrificial lambs for bribery?  I am sure the dark ones have expendable slaves to feed a hungry tree trunk.  But a better question is where did the beast sleep so we can see if it was hiding away more shiny baubles.  What happens to the treasure they swallow that gets digested and comes out the other end? __ Do ropers leave droppings around?__ You should look for roper tracks and we should follow them."_ 
*
_______________________________

*



Fafnir


----------



## Malachei (Nov 17, 2010)

_It might be their guard, or the tunnels must be vast, so it could pass them. Maybe it had preyed on them, too, and the dead bodies are this aberration's work... Whatever. We need to get going..._ Despite his racing mind, Aden does not engage much in the considerations. "Strange creatures, strange ways..." he mumbles. Instead, he scouts ahead.

Lai meanwhile, stares at Fafnir and inclines her head, as if she understood his comments and found them strange, very strange.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 17, 2010)

Dargun accompanies Adan as he scouts ahead.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 17, 2010)

OOC: Next area?



> _No unusual features mark this cavern, beyond the graves carved into the walls all around._



_


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 18, 2010)

*Platinus - Celestial Fleshraker, Druid/Warshaper*

The team of fleshrakers stay close together at the back of the group once more, staying within a step of each other as they flex their new sets of limbs. After a couple of moments the new claws they sport are coated in the same poison as their other sets.


----------



## Malachei (Nov 18, 2010)

Aden quickly searches the room, before resuming scouting.

[sblock=OOC]

Search (1d20+18=25)

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 18, 2010)

[sblock=New Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]Morrolan has his longbow in hand again as he follows the scouts at a safe distance.  After being diligent and making sure he didn't sense anything moving in the next chamber, Fafnir flies over to land on Morrolan's shoulder.  The big man listens and then replies aloud, "Eh, something is funny with this wall?...  Oh I see, you can sense behind it despite what your eyeballs be seeing...  Alright let me check."

Morrolan sticks his hand through the wall to his left and sure enough, it is just an illusion.









*OOC:*


OOC: The blue wall is an illusion, but Fafnir can blindsense through it.





[sblock=Mini   Stats]*Morrolan* *AC:*   23 (12 Touch; 21 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 120 (DR 2/-) Current: 112
*Spells Available:* 6 O-Level; 7 1st Level; 8 2nd Level

*Fafnir* *AC:*     25 (17 Touch; 20 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 65
*Spell Resistance:* 19[/sblock]*_______________________________

*



Morrolan & 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Fafnir


----------



## Malachei (Nov 18, 2010)

Aden motions for the others to wait, and sneaks close to the wall. He listens, then quickly sneaks through the wall, indicating Dargun to follow.

[sblock=OOC]

Listen (1d20+12=24)

Move Silently, Hide (1d20+21=31, 1d20+21=23)

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 18, 2010)

Fafnir will transfer to Dargun's shoulder as he gets ready to move through the illusionary wall. He will send an 'all clear' thought to Morrolan as soon as the immediate vicinity on the other side has been vetted, so the big man can step through.
*
_______________________________

*



Fafnir


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 18, 2010)

*Platinus - Celestial Fleshraker, Druid/Warshaper*









*OOC:*


Slash has the scent ability, so she can smell anything that might be behind the illusory wall too before the scout uses the "fighter find traps" method of sticking his hand into the mouth of something on the other side of it.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 18, 2010)

*OOC:*


I think the other side is already clear of moving creatures or Fafnir would have picked them up.  HM, told me that Fafnir can notice the illusion since he can sense through it when I was prepping the map.  So if anything is within 60feet LOE, he would know it.  With all our mad detection skills, we should never be surprised.


----------



## jkason (Nov 18, 2010)

*Talhia Shen, human beguiler*

As before, Talhia hangs back as the more martial members of the party scout beyond the illusory wall.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 19, 2010)

_"Not safe!, Not safe!"_ comes the mental scream of Fafnir as the little dragon comes quickly back out from behind the illusionary wall. 

[sblock=OOC] INIT everyone and past the illusionary wall can you post a map with Aden and Dargun both about 10' in from your side and two of the monster tokens below across the room in front of the other "blue wall". Thanks [/sblock]


----------



## Malachei (Nov 19, 2010)

Aden is still hiding, when the mental alarm hits his mind. Trusting he is not spotted by the enemies, he tries to locate them first.

[sblock=OOC]

My Hide: 23 (see roll above)

My Spot: Spot vs. Bebiliths (1d20+15=28)

My Initiative: Initiative (1d20+6=12) (uh, really bad again)

If I see them, I take care not to close in and stay out of reach (I assume they have 10' ft. reach). Depending on who goes first, I will decide my action -- is this a surprise round?

[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Stats]

o HP = 62 (+20 temp. HP)
o AC: 23 = 10 + 7 [armor] + 0 [shield] + 6 [DEX] 
o AC Touch: 16 = 10 + 6 [DEX]
o AC Flatfooted: 17 = 10 + 7 [armor] + 0 [shield]
o INIT: +6 = +6 [DEX]
o Listen +12, Spot +15, Search +18, Disable Device +22
o Fort: +4 = +2 [base] +2 [CON]
o Reflex: +8 = +4 [base] +4 [DEX]
o Will: +8 = +8 [base] +0 [WIS]
o Speed: 30 ft.
o Hand Crossbow (ranged): +14 = +5 [BAB] + 6 [DEX] + 1 [Hand Crossbow Focus] +2 [Crossbow]/ DMG = 1d4+5 (P) [Crossbow Sniper], CRIT 19-20x2
o Short Sword (melee): +4 = +5 [BAB] -1 [STR]/ DMG = 1d6-1(S), CRIT 19-20x2
o Caster Level: 10 (Divinations: 11)
o Active Spells: Heart of Air (+10 jump, +10 ft. to fly speed), Heart of Water (swim speed, breath water, +5 escape artist), Heart of Earth (2 times caster level temp HP, +8 versus bull rush, overrun, trip), Heart of Fire (+10 land speed, fire resistance 20) -- if two are active: gain light fortification; if all are active: immune to criticals and sneak attacks. All of these last for 10 hours.

[sblock=Spells Prepared]

(*) = Divination
(_) = Conjuration

- 0 – (4+1 – DC 16)

Acid Splash, Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Silent Portal (SC)

- 1 – (4+1+2 – DC 17) +1 repeat (PoP)

Dawnburst (CM), Disguise Self, Grease, Guided Shot* (SC), Orb of Sound, lesser (SC), Prot. from Evil, Shield, Targeting Ray* (SC)

- 2 – (4+1+2 – DC 18)

Cloud of Knives (PHBII), Glitterdust, Heart of Air (CM), Hunter’s Eye* (PHBII) (2), Invisibility, Seeking Ray (PHBII)

- 3 – (3+1+1 – DC 19)

Blacklight (SC) (2), Blink, Heart of Water (CM), Icelance (SC)

- 4 – (2+1+1 – DC 20)

Black Tentacles, Orb of Force (SC), Heart of Earth (CM), Improved Invisibility

- 5 – (1+1+1 – DC 21)

Cloudkill, Dragonsight (SC), Heart of Fire (CM)


[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 19, 2010)

OOC: Did you see their spot check of 34 in my last post?
_


----------



## Malachei (Nov 19, 2010)

OOC: Yes, but Aden would not know of their spot check, of course. He's kind of convinced of his reputation as _the ghost_ -- until he sees that they see him. What do I see?


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 19, 2010)

*OOC:*


Initiative Roll


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 19, 2010)

[sblock=Tactical Grid]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]Morrolan remarks at the mental image and says aloud, "Huge spider demons huh? Project that image to the others."  He tries to remember what he knows about outsiders.

[sblock=Rolls]Morrolan: Initiative (1d20+2=5); Fafnir: Initiative (1d20+5=21)
Knowledge The Planes (1d20+4=16) +2 Attack with Knowledge Devotion[/sblock][sblock=Mini   Stats]*Morrolan* *AC:*   23 (12 Touch; 21 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 120 (DR 2/-) Current: 112
*Spells Available:* 6 O-Level; 7 1st Level; 8 2nd Level

*Fafnir* *AC:*     25 (17 Touch; 20 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 65
*Spell Resistance:* 19[/sblock]*_______________________________

*



Morrolan & 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Fafnir


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 19, 2010)

*Platinus - Celestial Fleshraker, Druid/Warshaper*

Platinus and Slash are waiting for the others to report back when the tiny dragon comes screeching through the illusory wall. The druidic dinosaur opens the top of his component pouch in anticipation.

[sblock=Combat Block]*Free:* Initiative (Slash=20, Platinus=16)
*
Swift/Immediate:* ...

*Move:* ...
*
Standard:* ...[sblock=Slash]Slash
Earthbound Fleshraker Warbeast
Large Animal, Earth Subtype
Hit Dice: 11d8+54 (142 hp)
Initiative: +4
Speed: 60 ft. (12 squares), Burrow 10ft. (2 squares)
Armor Class: 31 (+3 Dex, +15 natural, +3 armor, -1 size), touch 13, flat-footed 22
Base Attack/Grapple: +6/+20
Attack: Claw +15 melee (1d8+10+poison+1d4 force)
Full Attack: 2 claws +15 melee (1d8+10+poison+1d4 force) and bite
+15 melee (1d8+5+1d4 force) and tail +15 melee (1d8+5+poison+1d4 force)
Space/Reach: 10 ft./10 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, Poison 1d6Dex/1d6Dex DC 21, rake 1d8+10+1d4 force
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent 
Extraordinary Abilities: DR 5/magic (Natural Attacks considered magic), Earth Mastery 
Saves: Fort +13, Ref +10, Will +6(+10)
Abilities: Str 31, Dex 17, Con 22, Int 2, Wis 16, Cha 12
Skills: Hide +8*, Jump +35, Tumble +11, Survival +5
Feats: Improved Natural Attack (claw), Track, Raptor School, Multi-Attack, Improved Multi-Attack
Gear: Piercer Cloak, Pearl of Speech, Psychokintetic Belt of Mighty Fists, Studded Leather Barding
[sblock=Description]Slash is all claws and spines dripping poison. Much of her mottled gray and black hide is covered by her simple black studded leather barding. She always moves right next to Platinus unless he tells her otherwise. The fact that she can now speak in her native elemental tongue gives her no end of joy.[/sblock]
[sblock=Features]Earthbound Companion: She gains +2Str, -2Dex, +3NA, 10ft burrow
Earth Mastery(Ex), DR 5/magic (Ex)
- Earth Mastery: +1/+1 hit/dmg when both she and enemy touch ground. 
                 -4/-4 hit/dmg vs air or waterborn enemies.
Warbeast Training: +1HD, +3Str, +3Con, +2Wis, +10ft speed, Proficiency with L/M/H armor,
Can be ridin as mount with +2Ride, +1Spot, +1Listen
Natural Bond: Gains bonuses as 9th lvl druid companion.
+6 HD, +6 NA, +3str, +3Dex, +4 Tricks, Link, Shared Spells, Evasion, Devotion, Multi-Attack[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Platinus]Platinus
Celestial Fleshraker 
Large Magical Beast, Extraplanar Subtype
HP: 109/110 = [10d8 + 30]
Initiative: +2
Speed: 60 ft. (12 squares)
Armor Class: 30 (+2 Dex, +8 natural, +8 armor, +3 shield, -1 size), touch 19, flat-footed 28
Base Attack/Grapple: +6/+17
Attack: Claw +12 melee (1d8+7+poison*)
Full Attack: 2 claws +12 melee (1d8+7+poison*) and bite
+12 melee (2d6+3*) and tail +12 melee (2d6+5+poison*)
Space/Reach: 10 ft./10 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, rake 1d8+5*,Poison 1d6Dex/1d6Dex DC19, Smite Evil 1/day
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60ft, * Vampiric: +1d6 dmg vs living enemies, I heal same amount
Resistances: Acid 10, Cold 10, Lightning 10
Immunities: Stunning, Critical Hits, Poison
Extraordinary Abilities: DR 5/magic (Natural Attacks considered magic), SR 15
Supernatural Abilities: Morphic Weapons
Saves: Fort +16, Ref +10, Will +10
Abilities: Str 25, Dex 15, Con 19, Int 14, Wis 18, Cha 8
Skills: Concentration +16, Spot +18, Jump +21, Survival +18
Feats: Natural Spell, Exalted Wild Shape, Improved Multi-Attack, Multi-Attack
Gear: See Equipment
[sblock=Features]Celestial Template added
Morphic Weapons - All Natural Weapons are +1 size category[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=prepared Spells]
0: Create Water X3, Cure Minor Wounds X3
1: Claws of the Bear X2, Beast Claws, Lesser Vigor X2
2: Mass Snake Strike X2, Nature's Favor, Lesser Resoration X2
3: Girallon's Blessing X2*, Junglerazor, Mass Lesser Vigor
4: Bite of the Wereboar, Moonbolt, Jaws of The wolf
5: Bite of the Weretiger[/sblock][/sblock]
OOC - mmm some real monsters ;p


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 19, 2010)

[sblock=Behind the illusionary wall]


> _Two enormous spiderlike creatures stand at the ready in this small cavern. One hangs back, near the exit at the far end, but the other advances menacingly, making a loud clicking noise as it comes. More graves are cut into the walls of this chamber._









 [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 19, 2010)

Although Dargen watches as Aden disappear from the corner of his eye, his main attention is on the approaching monsters. He carefully steps sideways away from where in last saw Aden in the hopes of setting up a flanking movement. 

Once in position he assumes his initial stance and waits for the monsters to come to him.

[sblock=Actions]Move to E12
Ready Unarmed Attack[/sblock][sblock=Statblock]*Defence:* AC 24, HP 90/90, DR 5/Magic
_Fort:_ +8, +10 against Poison
_Reflex:_ +8
_Will:_ +10
+2 to saving throws against spells and spell-like effects

*Attack:* Init +5
Unarmed Strike* +13/+8, 1d10+6, 20/x2
Grapple +17/+12
GreatClub (+1, wounding) +10/5, 1d10+10, 20/x2

* Treat Unarmed ttack as magic weapons for the purpose of dealing damage to creatures with damage reduction. Also treat as Chaotic weapon.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 20, 2010)

*Talhia Shen, human beguiler*



HolyMan said:


> _"Not safe!, Not safe!"_ comes the mental scream of Fafnir as the little dragon comes quickly back out from behind the illusionary wall.
> 
> [sblock=OOC] INIT everyone and past the illusionary wall can you post a map with Aden and Dargun both about 10' in from your side and two of the monster tokens below across the room in front of the other "blue wall". Thanks [/sblock]




Talhia finds herself caught off guard by the sudden pronouncement, though Fafnir's mental image calls to mind what she might know of the beasts.









*OOC:*


Since we all know the wall is an illusion, does it still block our vision?


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 22, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]







jkason said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Since we all know the wall is an illusion, does it still block our vision?




Yes until you either...

A) make a Will save to disbelieve (DC 16) or

B) interact with the wall yourself for an auto success Will save to disbelieve. [/sblock]

Fafnir huddles around Morrolan's shoulders still not feeling truly safe from the huge spider-demons. He is ready to teleport away at any true sign of danger, like being eaten.

[sblock=Combat]
Posted in init order -- Slash is up.

```
Character          AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Dargun             24  90  none/[I][COLOR=orange]ready action[/COLOR][/I]
Fafnir             25  65  none/[I][COLOR=orange]ready action[/COLOR][/I]
Slash              31 142  none/[I][COLOR=yellow]Girallon's Blessing[/COLOR][/I]
Bebilith2          22  89  none/none
Bebilith1          22 109  none/none
Platinus           30 110  none/[I][COLOR=yellow]Girallon's Blessing[/COLOR][/I]
Talhia             18  90  none/none
Aden               23  62  none/none
Morrolan           23 120  none/none
Renard             12  74  none/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 22, 2010)

*OOC:*


Slash is holding action to move with Platinus. (so until Initiative 16)


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 23, 2010)

The large demon spiders move closer and show proof of their name. Webs shoot from them both one towards Aden the other towards Dargun. 

The sticky white strands cover both the monk and rogue almost instantly and both of them are stuck in places as their boots are covered. Webbing falls from their arms and shoulders and wraps about their wastes and hips helping to make it hard to move.

[sblock=OOC] Both Aden and Dargun are entangled (-2 to attacks, -4 to DEX, with the added drawback that they can not move at all). On their turn they may try to escape by either making a DC 24 Strength or Escape Artist check (both a full round action). Or attack the webbing AC 3, Hardness 0, HP: 14.

Anyone trying to move pass either Aden or Dargun cannot move through their squares as they can't "let you through", so the 10' x 10' based characters will need to squeeze through (just add +10' to pass by them). 

Bebilith1 is currently at L 11-12/ M 11-12 and Bebilith2 is at block J 13-14/ K 13-14 [/sblock]

*OOC: Now your up Vertexx69*


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 23, 2010)

*Platinus - Celestial Fleshraker, Druid/Warshaper*

The spaces between the scales of both of the dinosaurs flare with a healthy green glow for a moment which settles into their eyes, with a nod from the druid.

The sickening splat of the webs landing on the party members draws the fleshrakers toward the wall. Once they can see through it, the pair jump in unison landing next to each other on the far side of the entangled duo. Slash lashes downward with her tail between them freeing the monk with a single swipe.

Platinus has pulled several small figurines form his pouch and breathes a sparkling black smoke over each of his four clawed hands, each of which is holding one. Intoning a few growling phrases he casts them into the path of the giant creatures. Mid-flight the smoke trailing carvings explode into a quartet of worgs that growl as a single menacing pack, creating a living wall of gnashing teeth wrapped in smoky black fur.

[sblock=Combat Block]*Free:* [url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2776105/]Handle Animal (1d20+16=33)[/URL]
*
Swift:* Platinus Casts Nature's Favor on Slash (using share spells to effect himself too).

*Move:* P Leaps to (F,11/G,12), S Leaps to (H,10/I,11), Jumps (Slash=47, Platinus=25).
*
Standard:* Slash uses Tail vs Webbing (1d20+18=27, 1d8+1d4+14=22), Platinus casts Jaws of the Wolf into (K,11/K,12/I,13/I,14)http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2751205/in defensive mode. (AC16, 30hp each)[sblock=Slash]Slash
Earthbound Fleshraker Warbeast
Large Animal, Earth Subtype
Hit Dice: 11d8+54 (142 hp)
Initiative: +4
Speed: 60 ft. (12 squares), Burrow 10ft. (2 squares)
Armor Class: 31 (+3 Dex, +15 natural, +3 armor, -1 size), touch 13, flat-footed 22
Base Attack/Grapple: +6/+20
Attack: Claw +15 melee (1d8+10+poison+1d4 force)
Full Attack: 2 claws +15 melee (1d8+10+poison+1d4 force) and bite
+15 melee (1d8+5+1d4 force) and tail +15 melee (1d8+5+poison+1d4 force)
Space/Reach: 10 ft./10 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, Poison 1d6Dex/1d6Dex DC 21, rake 1d8+10+1d4 force
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent 
Extraordinary Abilities: DR 5/magic (Natural Attacks considered magic), Earth Mastery 
Saves: Fort +13, Ref +10, Will +6(+10)
Abilities: Str 31, Dex 17, Con 22, Int 2, Wis 16, Cha 12
Skills: Hide +8*, Jump +35, Tumble +11, Survival +5
Feats: Improved Natural Attack (claw), Track, Raptor School, Multi-Attack, Improved Multi-Attack
Gear: Piercer Cloak, Pearl of Speech, Psychokintetic Belt of Mighty Fists, Studded Leather Barding
[sblock=Description]Slash is all claws and spines dripping poison. Much of her mottled gray and black hide is covered by her simple black studded leather barding. She always moves right next to Platinus unless he tells her otherwise. The fact that she can now speak in her native elemental tongue gives her no end of joy.[/sblock]
[sblock=Features]Earthbound Companion: She gains +2Str, -2Dex, +3NA, 10ft burrow
Earth Mastery(Ex), DR 5/magic (Ex)
- Earth Mastery: +1/+1 hit/dmg when both she and enemy touch ground. 
                 -4/-4 hit/dmg vs air or waterborn enemies.
Warbeast Training: +1HD, +3Str, +3Con, +2Wis, +10ft speed, Proficiency with L/M/H armor,
Can be ridin as mount with +2Ride, +1Spot, +1Listen
Natural Bond: Gains bonuses as 9th lvl druid companion.
+6 HD, +6 NA, +3str, +3Dex, +4 Tricks, Link, Shared Spells, Evasion, Devotion, Multi-Attack[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Platinus]Platinus
Celestial Fleshraker 
Large Magical Beast, Extraplanar Subtype
HP: 109/110 = [10d8 + 30]
Initiative: +2
Speed: 60 ft. (12 squares)
Armor Class: 30 (+2 Dex, +8 natural, +8 armor, +3 shield, -1 size), touch 19, flat-footed 28
Base Attack/Grapple: +6/+17
Attack: Claw +12 melee (1d8+7+poison*)
Full Attack: 2 claws +12 melee (1d8+7+poison*) and bite
+12 melee (2d6+3*) and tail +12 melee (2d6+5+poison*)
Space/Reach: 10 ft./10 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, rake 1d8+5*,Poison 1d6Dex/1d6Dex DC19, Smite Evil 1/day
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60ft, * Vampiric: +1d6 dmg vs living enemies, I heal same amount
Resistances: Acid 10, Cold 10, Lightning 10
Immunities: Stunning, Critical Hits, Poison
Extraordinary Abilities: DR 5/magic (Natural Attacks considered magic), SR 15
Supernatural Abilities: Morphic Weapons
Saves: Fort +16, Ref +10, Will +10
Abilities: Str 25, Dex 15, Con 19, Int 14, Wis 18, Cha 8
Skills: Concentration +16, Spot +18, Jump +21, Survival +18
Feats: Natural Spell, Exalted Wild Shape, Improved Multi-Attack, Multi-Attack
Gear: See Equipment
[sblock=Features]Celestial Template added
Morphic Weapons - All Natural Weapons are +1 size category[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=prepared Spells]
0: Create Water X3, Cure Minor Wounds X3
1: Claws of the Bear X2, Beast Claws, Lesser Vigor X2
2: Mass Snake Strike X2, Nature's Favor*, Lesser Resoration X2
3: Girallon's Blessing X2*, Junglerazor, Mass Lesser Vigor
4: Bite of the Wereboar, Moonbolt, Jaws of the Wolf*
5: Bite of the Weretiger[/sblock]Platinus[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]Pesky strait line req. for charging...

I figured the monk needs to be mobile while the crossbower can just shoot from where he's stuck ;p[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 23, 2010)

To say that Dargen is infuriated, is to put it mildly. For the second time in a quarter of an hour he is stuck fast. A couple of tugs on the strands establishes that he's not really strong enough to force his way out. He is just about to take his frustration out on the webbing, when Slash destroys it with on swipe of his tail. "Ta Slash" he says as he moves past him toward the nearest Bebilith and takes his frustration out on it, instead. Unfortunately, he let his frustration get the better of him and his punches where ineffective.

[sblock=OOC]*Move Action: *Move to J12.
*Standard Action: *Unarmed Strike on Bebilith2

HM :
Did Slash do any damage to Dargun when he destroyed the web?
[/sblock][sblock=Statblock]*Defence:* AC 24, HP 90/90, DR 5/Magic
_Fort:_ +8, +10 against Poison
_Reflex:_ +8
_Will:_ +10
+2 to saving throws against spells and spell-like effects

*Attack:* Init +5
Unarmed Strike* +13/+8, 1d10+6, 20/x2
Grapple +17/+12
GreatClub (+1, wounding) +10/5, 1d10+10, 20/x2

* Treat Unarmed ttack as magic weapons for the purpose of dealing damage to creatures with damage reduction. Also treat as Chaotic weapon.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 23, 2010)

[sblock=Updated Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]







*OOC:*


HM; The Demon Spiders are Huge sized I think, at least that's what I read in the MM when I checked so I had them sized correctly.  If I need them shrunk to large let me know.

[MENTION=48854]Vertexx69[/MENTION];  Do I need 4 Worg tokens added to the map?


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 23, 2010)

OOC: No I got the size wrong thinking them as only "large" creatures.


----------



## Malachei (Nov 23, 2010)

Aden toils out of the webbing, kicking, stabbing, ducking underneath the strands, cursing several times. _Now they even piss on me with their cursed webs. Let me get them, and I will break their spider legs like sticks..._ Near him, the cat struggles with the web, and makes a mortally insulted face. "Lai, even the spiders are a little different here... are you afraid of spiders? See, Fafnir might take you under his wing..."

[sblock=OOC]

This happens on my initiative count (12), but I wanted to post, so we can go on.

Not wanting to waste a precious ability, Aden decides to leave the web the traditional, escape artist, way as a full-round action.

Escape Artist from Web (incl. +5 bonus from Heart of Water spell) (1d20+22=26)

[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 23, 2010)

*OOC:*


I took L11 and K14 as the top left squares of the bebeliths given their speed. 

As the worgs last up to 9 rounds each barring destruction, tokens might be nice (as "Jaws of the Wolf" will be one of my standard delaying spells), W1-W4 sound good?


----------



## jkason (Nov 23, 2010)

Talhia tries to focus past the wall, but finds she hasn't the energy in her worry for her companions. 

"Hells," she mutters, stepping forward into the wall and watching it fall away to reveal the demonic spiders.

"Such heavy bodies, I have to wonder if they don't wear you out?" the beguiler calls, thrusting her hand forward. The air about both creatures shudders a moment. 









*OOC:*


5' step should be enought to interact with the wall. Then casting Whelm, Mass. DC 20 Will save or each creature takes 10d6 nonlethal damage (I'll add the roll after). Also, Unsettling Enchantment feat means even if they make the save, they're at -2 attack and AC for the round.







[sblock=Stats]Spells cast: 2nd level: 1/7
4th level: 1/6

Languages: Common, Sylvan, Draconic, Elven, Undercommon, Dwarven

[sblock=Combat]
HP: 90 = [10d6 + 30]
AC: 18 = 10 + 7 [armor] + 0 [shield] + 1 [DEX] 
AC Touch: 11 = 10 + 1 [DEX]
AC Flatfooted: 17 = 10 + 7 [armor] + 0 [shield]
INIT: +1 = +1 [DEX]
BAB: +5 = +5[Beguiler]
Fort: +6 = +3 [base] + 3 [stat]
Reflex: +4 = +3 [base] + 1 [stat]
Will: +7 = +7 [base] + 0 [stat]
SPECIAL: +1 vs. spells/spell-like abilities (Nymph's Kiss)
Speed: 30'
Spell Resistance: 20 (Necklace of Protection)
Special: fire resist (10)[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Dagger +1 (melee): +5 = +5 [BAB] -1 [STR] / DMG = 1d4, CRIT 19-20x2
Dagger +1 (ranged): +7 = +5 [BAB] +1 [DEX] / DMG = 1d4, CRIT 19-20X2, range 10 ft.
MW Crossbow: +7 = +5 [BAB] +1 [DEX] +1 [MW] / DMG = 1d8, CRIT 19-20/x2, range 80 ft.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
--Beguiler--
* Armored mage (no spell failure in light armor)
* Trapfinding (as rogue)
* Cloaked casting (+1 DC and +2 vs. SR if opponent flat-footed)
* Surprise casting (move action)
* Advanced learning (3rd: Distract Assailant)
* Advanced learning (7th: Shadow Binding)
* Spells: All spells on spell list count as spells known:

Spell mods: +1 DC, +1 CL for enchantment spells

Cantrips (6/day) (DC 15): Dancing lights, daze, detect magic, ghost sound, message, open/close, read magic
1st level (6+2/day)(DC 16): charm person, color spray, comprehend languages, distract assailant (advanced learning 3rd), detect secret doors, disguise self, expeditious retreat, hypnotism, mage armor, obscuring mist, rouse, silent image, sleep, undetectable alignment, whelm
2nd level (6+1/day)(DC 17): blinding color surge, blur, daze monster, detect thoughts, fog cloud, glitterdust, hypnotic pattern, invisibility, knock, minor image, mirror image, misdirection, see invisibility, silence, spider climb, stay the hand, touch of idiocy, vertigo, whelming burst
3rd level (6+1/day)(DC 18): arcane sight, clairaudience/clairvoyance, crown of veils, deep slumber, dispel magic, displacement, glibness, halt, haste, hesitate, hold person, inevitable defeat, invisibility sphere, legion of sentinels, major image, nondetection, shadow binding (advanced learning 7th), slow, suggestion, vertigo field, zone of silence
4th level (5+1/day)(DC 19): charm monster, confusion, crushing despair, freedom of movement, greater invisibility, greater mirror image, locate creature, mass whelm, phantom battle, rainbow pattern, solid fog 
5th level (3/day)(DC 20): break enchantment, dominate person, feeblemind, friend to foe, hold monster, incite riot, mind fog, Rary's telepathic bond, seeming, sending, swift etherealness

[/sblock]

[sblock=Feats&Flaws]
Spell Focus (enchantment)(1st)
Nymph's Kiss(bonus human)
[sblock]Book of Exalted Deeds, pg. 44
By maintaining an intimate relationship with a good-aligned fey
(such as a nymph or dryad), you gain some of the characteristics
of fey.
*Benefit:* Fey creatures regard you as though you were fey. You
gain a +2 circumstance bonus on all Charisma-related checks,
and a +1 bonus on all saving throws against spells and spell-like
abilities. Starting with the level when you take this feat, you
gain 1 extra skill point per level.[/sblock]
Stealthy (campaign bonus, +2/+2 only)
Deft Hands (campaign bonus, +2/+2 only)
Unsettling Enchantment (3rd)
[sblock]Complete Mage, pg. 48
Your enchantment spells cloud the minds of even those who
would otherwise resist their effects.
*Prerequisite:* Spell Focus (enchantment) or enchanter
level 1st.
*Benefit:* Any foe required to save against an enchantment
spell you cast takes a -2 penalty on attack rolls and to AC for
1 round, regardless of the result of the save. This is a mindaffecting
effect.
*Special:* An enchanter can select this feat as a wizard
bonus feat.[/sblock]
Silent Spell(beguiler 5th)
Touch of Distraction (6th)
[sblock]Complete Mage, pg. 48
Your touch briefly clouds the mind of a foe, impeding its
efforts.
*Prerequisite:* Ability to cast 3rd-level spells.
*Benefit:* As long as you have an enchantment spell of 3rd
level or higher available to cast, you can cloud the mind of a
creature within 30 feet as a standard action. The target takes
a -2 penalty on its next single attack roll or Reflex saving
throw. If the target makes no attacks or Reflex saves within
a number of rounds equal to the level of the highest-level
enchantment spell you have available to cast, the effect ends.
Multiple uses of this feat don't stack. This is an enchantment
(compulsion), mind-affecting effect.
As a secondary benefit, you gain a +1 competence bonus to
your caster level when casting enchantment spells.[/sblock]
Still Spell(beguiler 10th)
Rapid Metamagic (9th)
[sblock]_Complete Mage, pg. 46_
You possess an uncanny mastery of your magic, enabling you
to modify spells on the fly much faster than others can.
*Prerequisites:* Spellcraft 12 ranks, ability to spontaneously
cast spells.
*Benefit:* When you apply a metamagic feat to a spontaneously
cast spell, the spell takes only its normal casting
time.
*Normal:* Spontaneous casters applying metamagic must
either take a full-round action (if the spell normally requires
a standard action or less) or add a full-round action to the casting
time (if the spell takes 1 full round or longer to cast).[/sblock]
[/sblock]

[sblock=Skill Tricks (Complete Scoundrel)]
Conceal Spellcasting (SoH vs. Spot)
Swift Concentration (maintain concentration as swift action)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 23, 2010)

Before Morrolan can act the bones of the dead in the room adjacent start to stir. In a short time first one than another skeleton appears as if suddenly animated. 

Renard looks to them and says confidently, "I can handle these things, help the others." Then the archivist starts casting a spell.

[sblock=OOC] No need for skeleton tokens they are normal and probably not much of a threat as they are also unarmed. [/sblock]

OOC: Morrolan to end the round.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 27, 2010)

[sblock=Tactical Grid]_<<Please check the map for accuracy on positions.  I had to adjust the worgs and Dargen to reflect what I think is going on.>>_







[/sblock]Morrolan Steps through the illusion with Fafnir on his shoulder.  He lets fly two arrows at the demon spider on the left.  Bow arrows fail to his the creatures with any effect.

[sblock=Rolls]*Free Action:* 5ft Step to E9
*Full Attack:* Ranged Attack on Bebilith1; 1st Arrow (1d20+9=18,  1d8+3=10); 2nd Arrow (1d20+4=14,  1d8+3=4)
+2 Attack with Knowledge Devotion & -4 Attack Shooting into Melee

Fafnir does nothing.[/sblock][sblock=Mini   Stats]*Morrolan* *AC:*   23 (12 Touch; 21 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 120 (DR 2/-) Current: 112
*Spells Available:* 6 O-Level; 7 1st Level; 8 2nd Level

*Fafnir* *AC:*     25 (17 Touch; 20 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 65
*Spell Resistance:* 19[/sblock]*_______________________________

*



Morrolan & 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Fafnir


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 25, 2010)

*End of Round 1*

Slash's tail flicks the webs away from Dargun like a hot knife through butter. Also the dino is very accurate with the blow not harming the dwarven monk in the slightest.

Dargun determined to payback the beasts moves quickly forward trying to avoid blows but not having enough space to tumble he takes the snapping bites of the big demons on his leg and forearm. The bites are painful and they seem to sizzle and burn inside the wound as well as without. Distracted a little Dargun fails to hit the demon spider as it looms above him.

And then as if to his rescue a pack of worgs forms out of a magical mist. The growling creatures attack suddenly but even though they catch leg or two in their powerful jaws they fail to even scratch... no wait one did scrape the demon and as it tugs on the leg the thing tips forward landing with a crash on it's belly.

Talhia gets an ideal from the worgs attack and casts a spell at the two creatures. While the one already on the ground seems unaffected the other moves a bit more sluggishly.

Aden just pulls himself free of the webs as the chaos around him escalates.

And then Morrolan and Fafnir enter the fight. The half-orcs arrows go wide as he tries not to hit the worgs and Dargun. The pseudo-dragon watches for an opening but really would rather leave this cavern altogether with his gem.


[sblock=Combat]

```
Character          AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Bebilith2          [COLOR=teal]16[/COLOR]  [COLOR=darkorange]87[/COLOR]  none/[COLOR=red]prone[/COLOR];[COLOR=olive]Unsettling Enchantment(-2AC and attacks)[/COLOR]-lower token
Bebilith1          [COLOR=teal]20[/COLOR]  [COLOR=orange]66[/COLOR]  none/[COLOR=olive]Unsettling Enchantment(-2AC and attacks)[/COLOR]-upper token
Slash              31 142  none/[COLOR=yellow]Girallon's Blessing[/COLOR];[COLOR=lime]Nature's Favor[/COLOR]
Dargun             24  [COLOR=orange]61[/COLOR]  none/[COLOR=purple]poisoned (-10 to CON)[/COLOR]
Platinus           30 110  none/[COLOR=yellow]Girallon's Blessing[/COLOR];[COLOR=lime]Nature's Favor[/COLOR]
Worg1              14  30  none/none(location K-11)
Worg2              14  30  none/none(location K-12)
Worg3              14  30  none/none(location J-13)
Worg4              14  30  none/none(location J-14)
Talhia             18  90  none/none
Aden               23  62  h.gun/none
Morrolan           23 120  l.bow/none
Fafnir             25  65  none/delay;[COLOR=deepskyblue]invisible[/COLOR]
Renard             12  74  wand/[COLOR=darkorchid]sanctuary[/COLOR]
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Rolls]
worg attacks - one possible crit
crit confirmed - dmg = 2pts.
trip roll off - Worg wins
other roll offs - since you need only hit not do damage
AoO vs Dargun - two hits one possible crit dmg: 29-10 DR = 19
not a crit
Dargun saves vs poison both fail CON Drops to 2 (-10 hp)
save vs Whelm only number 2 succeeds [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 25, 2010)

*Start of Round 2* 

Bebilith's up and will attack two different worgs(K-11, J-11). Number one will stand so Dargun and two worgs get AoO.

Then top three after that will be Slash, Dargun, and Platinus.

[sblock=Attacks]
Bebilith 1 = hit damage = 19, CON - 3
Bebilith 2 = all hit damage = 36, worg dead Location was K-11
Worgs AoO = both misses[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 26, 2010)

Taking advantage of the spider's preoccupation, Dargun gives it a two-fisted punch to the abdomen as it starts to rise, followed by a series of carefully targeted punches and kicks.

[sblock=Rolls]AoO Attack, Damage (1d20+13=23, 1d10+6=16)
*Flailing Strike* - Number of Extra Attacks (1d6-1=4)
Normal Attacks: Primary Attack, Secondary Attack, Primary Damage, Secondary Damage (1d20+13=24, 1d20+8=14, 1d10+6=9, 1d10+6=15)
Extra Attacks due to Flailing Strike: Attack, Damage (1d20+13=28, 1d10+6=9, 1d20+13=15, 1d10+6=14, 1d20+13=30, 1d10+6=12, 1d20+13=28, 1d10+6=10)

*Summary:* 5 hits for a total of 56 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Platinus - Celestial Fleshraker, Druid/Warshaper*

As the first worg falls to the assault of the demonic spider, there is an echoy yelp followed by the sound of splintering wood as the carving of that beast explodes. The rest move forward at the mental command of the druid, taking up tactical positions on the other side of them

With a wince and a spray of blood from his arm, the veins of the platinum dinosaur pulse visibly under his thick hide and his eyes grow wide with fury. The pair of many-limbed fleshrakers issue twin roars of frustration as they cannot charge and so they close cautiously to just within their formidable reach and lash out at the demons.

[sblock=Combat Block]*Free:* 
*
Swift:* Platinus activates Bands of Bloodrage

*Move:* P to (I,11/J,12), S to (H,14/I,15). W2 to (O,12), W3 to (N,14), W4 to (N,16)
*
Standard:* Slash Claw vs B2 (1d20+18=24, 1d4+1d8+12=22)
Platinus Claw vs B1 (1d20+17=28, 1d6+1d8+15=22)

*Summary:* 
B1 takes 12 after DR. If still alive needs to make a DC 21 Fort saves.
B2 Takes 12 after DR. If still alive needs to make a DC 20 Fort saves.
Each failed save cause 1d6/1d6 dex dmg.
[sblock=Slash]Slash
Fleshraker Warbeast
Large Animal
Hit Dice: 11d8+54 (142 hp)
Initiative: +4
Speed: 60 ft. (12 squares)
Armor Class: 29 (+4 Dex, +12 natural, +3 armor, -1 size), touch 13, flat-footed 25
Base Attack/Grapple: +6/+19
Attack: Claw +13 melee (1d8+9+poison+1d4 force)
Full Attack: 2 claws +13 melee (1d8+9+poison+1d4 force) and bite
+13 melee (1d8+5+1d4 force) and tail +13 melee (1d8+5+poison+1d4 force)
Space/Reach: 10 ft./10 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, Poison 1d6Dex/1d6Dex DC 21, rake 1d8+9+1d4 force
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent 
Saves: Fort +13, Ref +11, Will +6(+10)
Abilities: Str 29, Dex 19, Con 22, Int 2, Wis 16, Cha 12
Skills: Hide +8*, Jump +35, Tumble +11, Survival +5
Feats: Improved Natural Attack (claw), Track, Raptor School, Multi-Attack, Improved Multi-Attack
Gear: Piercer Cloak 
[*][ ][ ], Pearl of Speech, Psychokintetic Belt of Mighty Fists, Studded Leather Barding
[sblock=Description]Slash is all claws and spines dripping poison. Much of her mottled gray and black hide is covered by her simple black studded leather barding. She always moves right next to Platinus unless he tells her otherwise. The fact that she can now speak in her native elemental tongue gives her no end of joy.[/sblock]
[sblock=Features]Warbeast Training: +1HD, +3Str, +3Con, +2Wis, +10ft speed, Proficiency with L/M/H armor,
Can be ridden as mount with +2Ride, +1Spot, +1Listen
Natural Bond: Gains bonuses as 9th lvl druid companion.
+6 HD, +6 NA, +3str, +3Dex, +4 Tricks, Link, Shared Spells, Evasion, Devotion, Multi-Attack[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Platinus]Platinus
Celestial Fleshraker 
Large Magical Beast, Extraplanar Subtype
HP: 108/110 = [10d8 + 30]
Initiative: +2
Speed: 60 ft. (12 squares)
Armor Class: 30 (+2 Dex, +8 natural, +8 armor, +3 shield, -1 size), touch 19, flat-footed 28
Base Attack/Grapple: +6/+17
Attack: Claw +12 melee (1d8+7+poison*)
Full Attack: 2 claws +12 melee (1d8+7+poison*) and bite
+12 melee (2d6+3*) and tail +12 melee (2d6+5+poison*)
Space/Reach: 10 ft./10 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, rake 1d8+5*,Poison 1d6Dex/1d6Dex DC19, Smite Evil 1/day
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60ft, * Vampiric: +1d6 dmg vs living enemies, I heal same amount
Resistances: Acid 10, Cold 10, Lightning 10
Immunities: Stunning, Critical Hits, Poison
Extraordinary Abilities: DR 5/magic (Natural Attacks considered magic), SR 15
Supernatural Abilities: Morphic Weapons
Saves: Fort +16, Ref +10, Will +10
Abilities: Str 25, Dex 15, Con 19, Int 14, Wis 18, Cha 8
Skills: Concentration +16, Spot +18, Jump +21, Survival +18
Feats: Natural Spell, Exalted Wild Shape, Improved Multi-Attack, Multi-Attack
Gear: See Equipment
[sblock=Features]Celestial Template added
Morphic Weapons - All Natural Weapons are +1 size category[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=prepared Spells]
0: Create Water X3, Cure Minor Wounds X3
1: Claws of the Bear X2, Beast Claws, Lesser Vigor X2
2: Mass Snake Strike X2, Nature's Favor*, Lesser Resoration X2
3: Girallon's Blessing X2*, Junglerazor, Mass Lesser Vigor
4: Bite of the Wereboar, Moonbolt, Jaws of the Wolf*
5: Bite of the Weretiger[/sblock]Platinus[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]The worgs are the only ones that are drawing AoOs. Took 5 dmg from bands and healed 4 from vampiric amulet.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 28, 2010)

The worgs bite and snap at the spider demons, but their attempts to kill the beasts are futile but serve as a good distraction for the others.

OOC: Talhia, Aden, and Morrolan up.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Dec 29, 2010)

*OOC:*


Alright action changed. They both need to make fort saves or take some dex dmg.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 29, 2010)

OOC: Current status

 [sblock=Combat]

```
Character          AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Bebilith2          [COLOR=Teal]20[/COLOR]   [COLOR=Yellow]75[/COLOR]  none/[COLOR=olive]Unsettling Enchantment(-2AC and attacks)[/COLOR]-lower token
Bebilith1          [COLOR=teal]20[/COLOR]   [COLOR=Yellow]54[/COLOR]  none/[COLOR=olive]Unsettling Enchantment(-2AC and attacks)[/COLOR]-upper token
Slash              31 142  none/[COLOR=yellow]Girallon's Blessing[/COLOR];[COLOR=lime]Nature's Favor[/COLOR]
Dargun             24  [COLOR=orange]61[/COLOR]  none/[COLOR=purple]poisoned (-10 to CON)[/COLOR]
Platinus           30 [COLOR=Orange]109[/COLOR]  none/[COLOR=yellow]Girallon's Blessing[/COLOR];[COLOR=lime]Nature's Favor[/COLOR]
Worg2              14  30  none/none(location L-10)
Worg3              14   [COLOR=Red]7[/COLOR]  none/none(location J-15);[COLOR=DarkOrchid]poisoned (CON -3)[/COLOR]
Worg4              14  [COLOR=Red]14[/COLOR]  none/none(location J-16)
Talhia             18  90  none/none
Aden               23  62  h.gun/none
Morrolan           23 120  l.bow/none
Fafnir             25  65  none/[COLOR=Green]delay[/COLOR];[COLOR=deepskyblue]invisible[/COLOR]
Renard             12  74  wand/[COLOR=darkorchid]sanctuary[/COLOR]
```
[/sblock]

OOC: Talhia, Aden, and Morrolan to finish the round.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 31, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]A few minor things.  Morrolan is a draconic human, not  half-orc.  I don't think Fafnir is invisible nor can he teleport.  I  think these references were just RP fluff, but I just wanted to make  sure.

Also in the beginning of this fight, Morrolan rolled a Knowledge Check  for a 16, there should be some IC facts that are revealed about the  monsters.  I supposed I should know exactly which of the special  abilities he remembers since I haven't been looking things up in the  MM.  Of course the DR should be pretty obvious now, just not what will  penetrate it.[/sblock][sblock=Tactical Grid]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]Morrolan curses under his breath as his skill in archery is not worth anything and drops his bow.  He moves up just behind one of the fleshrakers to see if he will be needed in this fight, getting his shield in place and his drawing the scimitar from it place at his belt. 

Fafnir remains perched on his steed, tail curled around Morrolan's shoulder protectively.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Dropping longbow
*2 Move Actions:* Move to I10, drawing shield and scimitar
+2 Attack with Knowledge Devotion

Fafnir does nothing.[/sblock][sblock=Mini   Stats]*Morrolan* *AC:*   23 (12 Touch; 21 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 120 (DR 2/-) Current: 112
*Spells Available:* 6 O-Level; 7 1st Level; 8 2nd Level

*Fafnir* *AC:*     25 (17 Touch; 20 Flatfooted)
*HP:* 65
*Spell Resistance:* 19[/sblock]*_______________________________

*



Morrolan & 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Fafnir


----------



## jkason (Jan 4, 2011)

*Talhia Shen, human beguiler*

Talhia pulls a small length of chain from her component pouch. "Let's see if they enjoy fighting off webs themselves," she says. She pulls the chain taut, then with a quick word, it evaporates in a puff of black smoke. A puff of similar smoke occurs behind the spider creatures, then erupts outward in shadowy tentacles that seek to ensnare the monstrous enemy.









*OOC:*


Shadow binding. DC 18 Will save or they're entangled. Details below:







[sblock=Spell details]
SHADOW BINDING
Illusion (Shadow)
Level: Sorcerer/wizard 3
Components: V, S, M
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Area: 10-ft.-radius burst
Duration: 1 round/level
Saving Throw: Will negates
Spell Resistance: Yes
As the links of chain in your hand dissipate
to feed the arcane energies of your spell, a
multitude of ribbonlike shadows instantaneously
explodes outward from an indicated
point nearby.
Creatures in the area that fail a Will
save are entangled and unable to move.
Breaking free of a shadow binding
requires a DC 20 Strength check or a
DC 20 Escape Artist check, taken as a
full-round action.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]Spells cast: 2nd level: 1/7
3rd level: 1/7
4th level: 1/6

Languages: Common, Sylvan, Draconic, Elven, Undercommon, Dwarven

[sblock=Combat]
HP: 90 = [10d6 + 30]
AC: 18 = 10 + 7 [armor] + 0 [shield] + 1 [DEX] 
AC Touch: 11 = 10 + 1 [DEX]
AC Flatfooted: 17 = 10 + 7 [armor] + 0 [shield]
INIT: +1 = +1 [DEX]
BAB: +5 = +5[Beguiler]
Fort: +6 = +3 [base] + 3 [stat]
Reflex: +4 = +3 [base] + 1 [stat]
Will: +7 = +7 [base] + 0 [stat]
SPECIAL: +1 vs. spells/spell-like abilities (Nymph's Kiss)
Speed: 30'
Spell Resistance: 20 (Necklace of Protection)
Special: fire resist (10)[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Dagger +1 (melee): +5 = +5 [BAB] -1 [STR] / DMG = 1d4, CRIT 19-20x2
Dagger +1 (ranged): +7 = +5 [BAB] +1 [DEX] / DMG = 1d4, CRIT 19-20X2, range 10 ft.
MW Crossbow: +7 = +5 [BAB] +1 [DEX] +1 [MW] / DMG = 1d8, CRIT 19-20/x2, range 80 ft.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
--Beguiler--
* Armored mage (no spell failure in light armor)
* Trapfinding (as rogue)
* Cloaked casting (+1 DC and +2 vs. SR if opponent flat-footed)
* Surprise casting (move action)
* Advanced learning (3rd: Distract Assailant)
* Advanced learning (7th: Shadow Binding)
* Spells: All spells on spell list count as spells known:

Spell mods: +1 DC, +1 CL for enchantment spells

Cantrips (6/day) (DC 15): Dancing lights, daze, detect magic, ghost sound, message, open/close, read magic
1st level (6+2/day)(DC 16): charm person, color spray, comprehend languages, distract assailant (advanced learning 3rd), detect secret doors, disguise self, expeditious retreat, hypnotism, mage armor, obscuring mist, rouse, silent image, sleep, undetectable alignment, whelm
2nd level (6+1/day)(DC 17): blinding color surge, blur, daze monster, detect thoughts, fog cloud, glitterdust, hypnotic pattern, invisibility, knock, minor image, mirror image, misdirection, see invisibility, silence, spider climb, stay the hand, touch of idiocy, vertigo, whelming burst
3rd level (6+1/day)(DC 18): arcane sight, clairaudience/clairvoyance, crown of veils, deep slumber, dispel magic, displacement, glibness, halt, haste, hesitate, hold person, inevitable defeat, invisibility sphere, legion of sentinels, major image, nondetection, shadow binding (advanced learning 7th), slow, suggestion, vertigo field, zone of silence
4th level (5+1/day)(DC 19): charm monster, confusion, crushing despair, freedom of movement, greater invisibility, greater mirror image, locate creature, mass whelm, phantom battle, rainbow pattern, solid fog 
5th level (3/day)(DC 20): break enchantment, dominate person, feeblemind, friend to foe, hold monster, incite riot, mind fog, Rary's telepathic bond, seeming, sending, swift etherealness

[/sblock]

[sblock=Feats&Flaws]
Spell Focus (enchantment)(1st)
Nymph's Kiss(bonus human)
[sblock]Book of Exalted Deeds, pg. 44
By maintaining an intimate relationship with a good-aligned fey
(such as a nymph or dryad), you gain some of the characteristics
of fey.
*Benefit:* Fey creatures regard you as though you were fey. You
gain a +2 circumstance bonus on all Charisma-related checks,
and a +1 bonus on all saving throws against spells and spell-like
abilities. Starting with the level when you take this feat, you
gain 1 extra skill point per level.[/sblock]
Stealthy (campaign bonus, +2/+2 only)
Deft Hands (campaign bonus, +2/+2 only)
Unsettling Enchantment (3rd)
[sblock]Complete Mage, pg. 48
Your enchantment spells cloud the minds of even those who
would otherwise resist their effects.
*Prerequisite:* Spell Focus (enchantment) or enchanter
level 1st.
*Benefit:* Any foe required to save against an enchantment
spell you cast takes a -2 penalty on attack rolls and to AC for
1 round, regardless of the result of the save. This is a mindaffecting
effect.
*Special:* An enchanter can select this feat as a wizard
bonus feat.[/sblock]
Silent Spell(beguiler 5th)
Touch of Distraction (6th)
[sblock]Complete Mage, pg. 48
Your touch briefly clouds the mind of a foe, impeding its
efforts.
*Prerequisite:* Ability to cast 3rd-level spells.
*Benefit:* As long as you have an enchantment spell of 3rd
level or higher available to cast, you can cloud the mind of a
creature within 30 feet as a standard action. The target takes
a -2 penalty on its next single attack roll or Reflex saving
throw. If the target makes no attacks or Reflex saves within
a number of rounds equal to the level of the highest-level
enchantment spell you have available to cast, the effect ends.
Multiple uses of this feat don't stack. This is an enchantment
(compulsion), mind-affecting effect.
As a secondary benefit, you gain a +1 competence bonus to
your caster level when casting enchantment spells.[/sblock]
Still Spell(beguiler 10th)
Rapid Metamagic (9th)
[sblock]_Complete Mage, pg. 46_
You possess an uncanny mastery of your magic, enabling you
to modify spells on the fly much faster than others can.
*Prerequisites:* Spellcraft 12 ranks, ability to spontaneously
cast spells.
*Benefit:* When you apply a metamagic feat to a spontaneously
cast spell, the spell takes only its normal casting
time.
*Normal:* Spontaneous casters applying metamagic must
either take a full-round action (if the spell normally requires
a standard action or less) or add a full-round action to the casting
time (if the spell takes 1 full round or longer to cast).[/sblock]
[/sblock]

[sblock=Skill Tricks (Complete Scoundrel)]
Conceal Spellcasting (SoH vs. Spot)
Swift Concentration (maintain concentration as swift action)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 6, 2011)

*End of Round 2*

Morrolan moves and readies himself to join the chaotic melee. While Talhia envokes a spell to ensnare the huge demons.

The chain behind the bebilith's explodes into a dozen shadowy strands and darts for the creatures legs. Easily the first side steps them but the other to ingrossed on killing has his back legs wrapped up. The dark strands hold him fast but it still tries to ravage a worg nearby. The other snarls at Slash for the wounds the fleshraker gave it.

Aden aims but there is so many combatants present he doesn't see a good shot. Instead he holds steady until an oppurtinity presents itself.

 [sblock=Combat]

```
Character          AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Bebilith2          22   [COLOR=Yellow]75[/COLOR]  none/none-lower token
Bebilith1          [COLOR=Olive]20[/COLOR]   [COLOR=Yellow]54[/COLOR]  none/[COLOR=Olive]entangled[/COLOR]-upper token
Slash              29 142  none/[COLOR=yellow]Girallon's Blessing[/COLOR];[COLOR=lime]Nature's Favor[/COLOR]
Dargun             24  [COLOR=orange]61[/COLOR]  none/[COLOR=purple]poisoned (-10 to CON)[/COLOR]
Platinus           30 [COLOR=Orange]109[/COLOR]  none/[COLOR=yellow]Girallon's Blessing[/COLOR];[COLOR=lime]Nature's Favor[/COLOR]
Worg2              14  30  none/none(location L-10)
Worg3              14   [COLOR=Red]7[/COLOR]  none/none(location J-15);[COLOR=DarkOrchid]poisoned (CON -3)[/COLOR]
Worg4              14  [COLOR=Red]14[/COLOR]  none/none(location J-16)
Talhia             18  90  none/none
Aden               23  62  h.gun/[COLOR=Cyan]delay[/COLOR]
Morrolan           23 120  l.bow/none
Fafnir             25  65  none/none
Renard             12  74  wand/[COLOR=darkorchid]sanctuary[/COLOR]
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC] Will saves are a post above. I like the dice roller for two or three rolls max but after that I use IC. And figured I will start rolling thenposting instead of putting in a holder.

Also Worg placement is wrong on the map but their locations are listed so no need to move them just don't pick one of those squares. They or the demons should be dead soon.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 6, 2011)

*Start of Round 3*

The fearsome spider demons roar in rage. The sounds echo of the walls and it sounds like a hoard of creatures and not just two.

The entaglement suffered by the first does nothing to stop it's front legs from first stabbing than bring the struggling worg up to be bit in half.

The other bebilith also draws blood, but this blood comes from a reptile and not a mammal, as Slash gets bit than stabbed by both long forelegs. It rips through his barding and as it pulls away the barbed ends shred it into uselessness. 

[sblock=OOC] 
Worg at K-12 (should be L-10) is dead.
Slash takes 41 points damage and needs to make a Fort save DC24 
Rend damage to armor = 31pts. (HP:15 Hardness ?? but sure it isn't 16+)
Roll Lookup
Roll Lookup[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 6, 2011)

As the second worg falls to the assault of the demonic spider as well.

With a blood foam on his reptilian lips, the platinum dinosaur shreds the higher bebilith to pieces and takes a stab at the lower. The pair of many-limbed fleshrakers sink poisonous claws and tails and teeth into the demons over and over. 

[sblock=Combat Block]*Free:* Slash's Fort Save (1d20+13=25)
*
Swift:* ...

*Move:* P shift to (J,11/K,12), S to (I,14/J,15). W2 to (O,12), W3 to (N,14), W4 to (N,16)
*
Standard:* Slash Claws vs B2 (AC/Dmg: 25/18, 30/23, 31/20, 24/16), Tail vs B2 (24/15)
Platinus Claws vs B1 (AC/Dmg: 32/28, 32/24, 20/23, 23/22), Bite vs B1 (25/25), Tail vs B2 (31/24)

*Summary:* 
B1 takes 72 after DR. if it lives needs to make 5 DC 20 Fort saves.
B2 takes 51 after DR. if it lives needs to make 5 DC 21 Fort saves.
Each failed save means 1d6/1d6 Dex dmg.
[sblock=Slash]Slash
Fleshraker Warbeast
Large Animal
Hit Dice: 11d8+54 (101/142 hp)
Initiative: +4
Speed: 60 ft. (12 squares)
Armor Class: 29 (+4 Dex, +12 natural, +3 armor, -1 size), touch 13, flat-footed 25
Base Attack/Grapple: +6/+19
Attack: Claw +13 melee (1d8+9+poison+1d4 force)
Full Attack: 2 claws +13 melee (1d8+9+poison+1d4 force) and bite
+13 melee (1d8+5+1d4 force) and tail +13 melee (1d8+5+poison+1d4 force)
Space/Reach: 10 ft./10 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, Poison 1d6Dex/1d6Dex DC 21, rake 1d8+9+1d4 force
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent 
Saves: Fort +13, Ref +11, Will +6(+10)
Abilities: Str 29, Dex 19, Con 22, Int 2, Wis 16, Cha 12
Skills: Hide +8*, Jump +35, Tumble +11, Survival +5
Feats: Improved Natural Attack (claw), Track, Raptor School, Multi-Attack, Improved Multi-Attack
Gear: Piercer Cloak 
[*][ ][ ], Pearl of Speech, Psychokintetic Belt of Mighty Fists, Studded Leather Barding
[sblock=Description]Slash is all claws and spines dripping poison. Much of her mottled gray and black hide is covered by her simple black studded leather barding. She always moves right next to Platinus unless he tells her otherwise. The fact that she can now speak in her native elemental tongue gives her no end of joy.[/sblock]
[sblock=Features]Warbeast Training: +1HD, +3Str, +3Con, +2Wis, +10ft speed, Proficiency with L/M/H armor,
Can be ridden as mount with +2Ride, +1Spot, +1Listen
Natural Bond: Gains bonuses as 9th lvl druid companion.
+6 HD, +6 NA, +3str, +3Dex, +4 Tricks, Link, Shared Spells, Evasion, Devotion, Multi-Attack[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Platinus]Platinus
Celestial Fleshraker 
Large Magical Beast, Extraplanar Subtype
HP: 109/110 = [10d8 + 30]
Initiative: +2
Speed: 60 ft. (12 squares)
Armor Class: 30 (+2 Dex, +8 natural, +8 armor, +3 shield, -1 size), touch 19, flat-footed 28
Base Attack/Grapple: +6/+17
Attack: Claw +12 melee (1d8+7+poison*)
Full Attack: 2 claws +12 melee (1d8+7+poison*) and bite
+12 melee (2d6+3*) and tail +12 melee (2d6+5+poison*)
Space/Reach: 10 ft./10 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, rake 1d8+5*,Poison 1d6Dex/1d6Dex DC19, Smite Evil 1/day
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60ft, * Vampiric: +1d6 dmg vs living enemies, I heal same amount
Resistances: Acid 10, Cold 10, Lightning 10
Immunities: Stunning, Critical Hits, Poison
Extraordinary Abilities: DR 5/magic (Natural Attacks considered magic), SR 15
Supernatural Abilities: Morphic Weapons
Saves: Fort +16, Ref +10, Will +10
Abilities: Str 25, Dex 15, Con 19, Int 14, Wis 18, Cha 8
Skills: Concentration +16, Spot +18, Jump +21, Survival +18
Feats: Natural Spell, Exalted Wild Shape, Improved Multi-Attack, Multi-Attack
Gear: See Equipment
[sblock=Features]Celestial Template added
Morphic Weapons - All Natural Weapons are +1 size category[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=prepared Spells]
0: Create Water X3, Cure Minor Wounds X3
1: Claws of the Bear X2, Beast Claws, Lesser Vigor X2
2: Mass Snake Strike X2, Nature's Favor*, Lesser Resoration X2
3: Girallon's Blessing X2*, Junglerazor, Mass Lesser Vigor
4: Bite of the Wereboar, Moonbolt, Jaws of the Wolf*
5: Bite of the Weretiger[/sblock]Platinus[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]Took 5 dmg from bands and healed 19 from vampiric amulet.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 7, 2011)

Dargun is starting to feel depressed. First he sees one of his more devastating attacks, which very few creatures lives through, bounce harmlessly off the spider barely leaving a bruise. Then the dinosaur casually kills one of their opponents and badly injured the other. Not only that but he can feel poison cursing through veins making him feel sick.

Shaking his head to clear it, Dargun makes another series of potentially deadly attacks on the remaining opponent.

[sblock=Rolls]*Normal Attacks:* Primary Attack, Damage. Secondary Attack, Damage (1d20+13=20, 1d10+6=10, 1d20+8=13, 1d10+6=16)
*Flailing Strike:* Number of Extra Attacks (1d6-1=4)
*Extra Attacks due to Flailing Strike:* Attack, Damage (1d20+13=18, 1d10+6=16, 1d20+13=32, 1d10+6=16, 1d20+13=28, 1d10+6=14, 1d20+13=18, 1d10+6=7)

*Summary:* 2 Hits for 10 damage (after DR)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 20, 2011)

*Combat Over*

[sblock=OOC] So as to move things along I think we can call the Bebelith's defeated. I currently have them each at 3HP (odd how they got down to the same hp) No need to drag this out. (or give them a chance to do anything dire. I still need a second Fort save from Dargun.  Or he may well die.  DC 24 ghostcat)

I think we will be heading back to town for RP and a restart. [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 20, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Second Fort Save (1d20+8=22)
Dargun RIP? [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 21, 2011)

Once the battle with the spider demons is over the group starts to gather themselves up once more. As Dargun moves back towards the illusionary entrance he swoons and puts a hand on his head. 

"Not felling to good. Where is Renard?" he asks and after two more steps falls flat on his face.

[sblock=OOC] CON was 2 and is now at -2, sorry but Dargun is dead. [/sblock]


----------

